# Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!



## TUGBrian

This sticky will serve as a reference for threads from folks who found TUG in time to rescind their new Timeshare purchase and save thousands by discovering the resale market!  note these are just threads that CONFIRM a member has found TUG in time to rescind new purchase and save money buying resale.

This is our advice article if you still have questions about the new timeshare you just bought!









						Did I make a mistake buying a new Timeshare
					

Help for owners that regret buying a new Timeshare



					tug2.net
				





*Total Owners KNOWN to have been Saved: 1269
Total Dollars in CONFIRMED savings: $19,474,375






12/22 - Hilton - $16k*








						New purchase, should i cancel?
					

I purchased a HGV package here in Hawaii and I have 6 days to cancel it. It was about 16k with $908 yearly in fees. I get 5400 points bi annually.   I was mostly interested in the cash rates to travel last minute around the world. But upon reading reviews, availability seemed to have been a...




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/22 - Vidanta - $45k*








						Should I cancel move from Marriott vacation club to Vidanta.
					

I was visiting Nuevo Vallarta Vidanta and was given the following deal:  Upgrade (edited to say downgraded) from Marriott Vacation Club which had 7100 points to Vidanta partial deal for $45000 + signing over my Marriottt Vacation club timeshare to Vidanta. It gives me 2 weeks of Vidanta and 2...




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/22 - Hilton - $11.9k*








						Rescinded HICV
					

Bought 35,000 points on 12/10/22 for $8250.  Regretted few hours later.  Found tugbbs and learned of resale, recind templates, and lots of posts from others.  THANK YOU!!!  Sent rescind letter (cert. mail/receipt) on 12/13 (didn't get back from vacation until late 12/12).  Now waiting for...




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/22 - wyndham - $20k*








						[ 2019 ] Instructions on cancelling your recent Wyndham timeshare purchase
					

Can anyone please tell me if this letter that I sent is good enough statement of me telling them that I want to rescind the contract ?   Name of timeshare plan: Club Wyndham Access Vacation Ownership Plan  Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc    Email Dated October 24, 2022  Attn: Wyndham consumer...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/22 - Hilton - $38k*








						Rescinded HGVC!
					

We went to a HGVC sales presentation on 11/19 in Las Vegas and saw the "value" of us of purchasing an 8k property for $38,900.  After doing a little research that night I realized we could get the same thing for less than 10% of the price, so as soon as we got home on 11/22, we sent the rescind...




					tugbbs.com
				




*10/22 - Marriott - $50k*








						Just signed a contract - have I been cheated?
					

Fortunately I'm within the 10 day window.  It's the same story as a lot of others here I've read - I'm vacationing in Maui, got dragged into a sales pitch along with the wife. We ended up signing a contract.  We ended up purchasing one of the new Marriott Vacation Club Destination Point packages...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/22 - Wyndham - $16.8k*








						Help - Grand Desert
					

Went to a presentation Sunday with my mom. She already owned points in CWA. Salesperson said if she bought points deeded at the Grand Desert (CWP?) all her points would now be usable in a new program with cheaper redemption amounts—example, he states weeks for most places would now only cost...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/22 - HICV - $21k*








						Rescinding HICV Timeshare
					

Grateful that I found TUG! My husband and I attended a timeshare presentation on Sept. 13 at the Smokey Mountain HICV in Gatlinburg. We purchased 100K points for US$21K and made a deposit of US $8K+. After stumbling with TUG and reading through all the posts about resale timeshares and that we...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/22 - Hilton - $31k*








						New member, looking forward to learning more
					

My wife and I recently spent a few days in Orlando for our wedding anniversary. She signed us up for a presentation at Parc Soleil. Had no intentions of purchasing a timeshare, but the concept was appealing and we walked out with a contract for 2 BR @ Tuscany Village / 8,000 points for $31k. I...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/22 - Hyatt - $30k*








						Hyatt Residence Clu
					

HI everyone, I’m new to this group. My wife and I just closed on a Hyatt Residence Club membership. We bought HRC 1,500 points annually with yearly maintenance fees of $1,400 for $29,000 with 3,000 bonus points.  Although we like to travel to different resorts throughout the year and have...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/22 - Hilton - $94k*








						Ocean Oak Rescinded and Resale
					

Good evening! I wanted to start by saying thanks to all those who post on here. My family recently finished our second stay at Ocean Oak on HHI by paying rack rate through Hilton direct. We got invited for a sales presentation (since we had stayed two weeks and have two more book for 2023...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/22 - Hilton - $20k*








						About to rescind…so what do I lose with a resale purchase
					

So yes I got suckered into a 5,400 points for 20k with a bunch of bonus points and some high giving and congratulations all around. Cold facts the following morning on here tells me that was a bad deal, so I’m responding tomorrow.  I do want into HGVC though.  So what do I not get witha resale...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/22 - Vistana - $14k*








						Owner presentation help!!!
					

Hi everyone - we live in Northern Ireland are just back from stay in Vistana Villages Orlando.  We have a biennial even ownership with Sheraton FLex which we picked up in Myrtle Beach a while back - we currently get 148100 star options every even year.  We endured several hours of a pitch and...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/22 - Wyndham - $19k*








						Sent Rescission letter to wrong address
					

Good day,  So I recently was tricked into buying a timeshare when I was in TN on a vacation and had second thoughts the night after I bought so I decided to send a rescission letter. I tried looking for the cancellation policy on my contract but was not able to find it. I was confused on what...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8.22 - Wyndham - $3500*








						Another Wyndham Discovery Rescission for the Books
					

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this forum, I won’t be paying $3,524 for a Wyndham Discovery membership. I sent in my rescission letter to the Wyndham Rescission Department in Las Vegas, Nevada. I checked the USPS tracking today and an individual picked up the package (with the letter and...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8.22 - Sapphire - $6k*








						Sapphire resorts
					

I bought a sapphire resorts timeshare 11,000 points a year which they said that it equates to 2 weeks of staying at a resort when they sold it to me but when I called today the guy on the phone made it sound like I'd be lucky to get a week. Me and my wife travel once a year and we have 1 day...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/22 - Bluegreen - $14k*








						Help!
					

My husband and I signed a timeshare with BlueGreen vacations and once we got out of the presentation and read how many points we got for our $14000 we sent back in the paperwork to rescind our offer. Our money has been returned. Close call!  I like the idea of a timeshare and I am glad I found...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/22 - HICV - $8.8K*








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

the state you signed the contract in dictates how long you have to legally rescind.  it ranges from 3 to 15 days, sadly back in feb is well past any legal rescission period.  So once you pass this date how do you get out




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/22 - Wyndham - $20k    THIS CANCELLATION TOPPED $19 MILLION TOTAL!*








						Deeded owner vs points?
					

Hi guys! This forum is amazing! Thank you to everyone offering advice to those of us less knowledgeable. I’m a deeded owner at Kona Coast resort to for the past 20+ years.My mom dad and I purchased in 1996 and I’m the only one left now.  I finally gave into the pressure of trading in my deed for...




					tugbbs.com
				





*8/22 - HGVC - $15k *








						Newbie here to the HGVC program (bought at presentation and had a few questions for owners)
					

Greetings all!   So, we had an "encore VIP" return package that we used and attended the sales pitch.   We own EOY at Marriott already and figured that if we buy anything else ever, we'd get a different company to expand portfolio access.  Just trying to gather some opinions on what we purchased...




					tugbbs.com
				





*7/22 - HGVC - $18,200*








						Thankful I found this!
					

I went to the sales pitch yesterday in Vegas and thought I had a great deal and then found this group! Do I just need to complete the Notice of Cancellation form or do I also need to write a letter saying I want to cancel?




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/22 - Vidanta - $8k*








						Cancel timeshare
					

Hello, I paid in full for $8k and signed a application/contract of 5 weeks 5 year package with VIDA vacations/Limitless Vacation at the Vidanta Riviera Maya. Saw many reviews online and regret my purchase. I saw i can rescind this within 5 days but don't know which of the companys to email. I'm...




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/22 - Holiday Inn - $51k*








						Rescinding HICV
					

Sending this form is enough via certified mail or should I include a hand written letter also?     Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/22 - Hilton - $30k*








						Questions about rescinding HGVC contract
					

We just bought the "HGVMax" product from HGVC today. The purchase was made in AZ where there is a 10-day rescission period. For us, cost was not too much of a barrier, and we did value the flexibility of the full membership. However, what I was not expecting was for my mother-in-law to literally...




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/22 - Holiday Inn - $18k*








						Cancelling within the cancellation period….HELP!!!
					

I hope I’m doing this right, and apologize if not. I’m new to the site. In a similar situation I’ve read many of you were in over the past few years. Serious regret set in the very night we purchased from the resort so I immediately started researching and came across this thread. I can’t thank...




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/22 - Hilton - $18.2k*








						Thankful I found this!
					

I went to the sales pitch yesterday in Vegas and thought I had a great deal and then found this group! Do I just need to complete the Notice of Cancellation form or do I also need to write a letter saying I want to cancel?




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/22 - Westgate - $7k*








						UPDATE:  Rescission Period??
					

UPDATE:  I didn't find anything in the folder but, I did find all the contradictory information in the Purchase Agreement.  I sent the following letter today, overnight USPS.  Today was day 5.  I think I covered all of my bases.  Thank you for everyone's feedback!  (Florida vs NV, Seller's...




					tugbbs.com
				




*6/22 - Vistana - $20k*








						Is this a good deal?
					

Here is the chart which I just downloaded from Vistana site. As you can see, 57,100 options, doesn't get you very many days at prime times after you use up your bonus options.  RESCIIND.  @DeniseM, could you please fix link up in the stickies.  I saw a link for chart in the VSN info sticky...




					tugbbs.com
				




*6/22 - Vistana/westin - $16k*








						Recent westin lagunamar direct purchase
					

We recently bought our first timeshare directly from westin lagunamar. We primarily decided to buy because we like the property, but also would like to explore other vacation options in the westin / marriot vacation club network and do not have a lot of time to optimize for the best value. We...




					tugbbs.com
				




*5/22 - Massanutten - $7k*








						New to timeshare. Is it worth it?
					

Hello all, I live in VA and just got back from Massanutten like a lot of people I have seen. The offer I got was $11000 of a 2Bed/2Bath previously owned timeshare. They also added a second week for “free” as well as a free lifetime Gold Card with no annual fees on the Gold Card.  They said the...




					tugbbs.com
				




*5/22 - Wyndham - $71k*








						Wyndham Bali Hai Purchase ?
					

Hello all,  The weather here in HI influenced me to purchase Wyndham Bali Hai timeshare, but I am thinking that I have overpaid for it. I still have a few days to consider before sending my rescission letter.  Question about resale for Bali Hai 1. Will I still be able to trade in the Club...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Holiday Inn - $10k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

3/22 - Welk - $20k TUG FB




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Holiday Inn - $25k*








						Rescind?
					

Hey all, I have until midnight tonight to rescind my new retail at Kohala Suites.  We have two Blvd resales worth 16,000 (new points) gold points and Tuscany retail at 8,000 gold points.  When we went to the "owners" meeting, they offered us $45k for the two Blvds (we paid $6k) toward a 2...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Sheraton - $26k*








						Sheraton Flex - newbie resale questions
					

Hi all!  I'm a newbie and need some advice.  We bought Sheraton Flex at Steamboat Springs and are going to be rescinding tomorrow (we bought for $26k: 67,100 options, they gave us 134,2000 options to be used in the first two years, and 6 certs to buy 330,000 Bonvoy points for about $2,200 each)...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Marriott - $20k*








						"soft launch" Marriott Vacation Club integrating with Sheraton FLEX [I bought Sheraton Flex]
					

I had a presentation at Sheraton Broadway Plantation yesterday. It was the worst presentation I had ever been too. Lots of mis truths and outright lies….rescind your purchase.  SBP is perhaps one of the worst presentations we have had with Vistana.




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Westin - $20k*








						Owner Update + Westin Flex Purchase = Confused!
					

We just did our owner update at WDW and ended up purchasing Westin Flex, but we're thinking we're going to rescind after reading a lot of the latest TUG posts.  We have one developer unit and 4 resold mandatory units.  They said the developer unit would get us DP with MVC, but only around 2,000...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Hilton - $9.7k*








						New hgv  Max member
					

Went to presentation 4/19/22 and got the Hawaii collection that was  from diamond resorts. Paid $9700 for 5500 points every odd year. $900 maintenance. Don’t know if I made a good purchase? I’m still within the 7 days to decide..




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Marriott - $15k*








						Valuation help for a possible Marriott resale
					

Hi all! I am considering purchasing a family friend's Marriott timeshare and wanted to understand a few things first.  There are 2 separate timeshares in the account: 1) Is a week at Marriott’s Grande Vista in Orlando. 2 Bedroom + 2 Bath. Season: Platinum It says “Enrolled” (I believe this means...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Mexico/Vila group - $18.5k*








						Another villa group preferred access member buyers regret
					

Well, I wouldn’t say it’s fully buyers regret. It’s more of reading everything online that’s painting my recent purchase in a negative light that is making me worry.  like many of you all we got suckered into free excursions for a presentation. We went into this fully not expecting to buy...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Wyndham - $16.5k*








						Timeshare Purchase mistake
					

Hi,  I've been reading the forum..  I am ready to get sick. I signed up for a Wyndham timeshare 2 days ago.  I am trying to figure who I sent my certified letter to. I see a Las Vegas address in the post it section but I cant find anything about that address for certified mail on my documents...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Bluegreen - $37k*








						Rescind or keep?
					

OK, I know this has been discussed numerous times and my brain hurts just going through previous posts to see if it lines up with my current situation. We were at Big Cedar through Bluegreen and bought a silver membership, 20k annual points for 37k. We have until tomorrow to rescind. We do quite...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Mexico/H1 - 12k*








						Recently Bought Timeshare - Help Rescinding - Need Advice
					

Yesterday we purchased a timeshare through H10 Premium and are wanting to rescind. We made the purchase yesterday so we are still in the five day window.   We went to talk with the salesperson to let them know we wanted to rescind per our contract. The boss man came over and gave us the...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Welk - $21k*








						Rescinded my newly bought WELKS Timeshare
					

Hello,  We recently went a second time to Welks Northstar Lake Tahoe last Sunday-Wed and decided to attend a presentation not only for the free stuff but I was also genuinely curious as to how I can save money buy "investing" on a timeshare. I recently decided that it's time I spend a little...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/22 - Westgate - $26k*








						Just got receipt from cancel letter to Westgate Resorts from USPS, what now?
					

First time poster, thanks to TUG for helping me figure out how to fix the mistake I made last Wednesday. We sent a notarized Notice to Cancel to Westgate on the 1st and they received it this morning. We also dropped off the Owners kit and tablet at there Support building where the letter had to...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Hilton - $15k*








						Cancelling HGVC During Rescission Period
					

Hello All,  My partner and I are four days out from signing a contract on our HGVC timeshare and are already experiencing buyers' remorse. We got sold on the idea via a bunch of "bonus points" that seemed like a great deal, but after thinking it through and researching the resale market, the...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Marriott - $19.4k*








						DC Points at $12.9/point
					

Went to a sales presentation and was offered $12.9/ point for a 1500 points package including all the discount.  Also free 3000 DCPs as a one time offering, and 220K Bonvoy points for signing up the AmEx card. I have a platinum Canyon Villas week (direct purchase prior to 2010) so that will be...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Sheraton - $17k*








						CLOSED: Thread Dedicated to the Upcoming/Anticipated Integration of Vistana & Marriott Ownerships (Marriott Link + Vistana Discussion)
					

I’m interested in what the levels will be, as there are some 3* that would transfer to Executive even at 32:1 which could Really be beneficial to that group of owners.  That could be me, as I'm 3*, but own at SVR, so will likely be a corner case with a pretty high conversion ratio.




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Wyndham - $17k*








						Latest SVC to Wyndam offer
					

We own(ed) 6000 points in the Hawaii Club with SVC. Evidently Wyndam has been trying to reach us for some time. As we have been moving a lot since 2014 and live in Hawaii, we had been banking points and reselling time. So no owner updates.  The last stay we were in a hurry as the tried to talk...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Westin - $18k*








						Canceling my Contract
					

Hi All,  Please help! I think I have until tomorrow to cancel my contract for 81,000 staroptions just purchased as part of the FLEX program in Maui at the Westin. I already own 67,100 options bought from the developer back in 2007 so adding the 81,000 options gave me a 2 bedroom EOY and exactly...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Hilton - $30k*








						HGVC Rescission and Credit Card Cancellation
					

I was in Vegas about a month ago and stayed at Elara for a discounted price with the condition that I would have to go to a timeshare presentation for two hours. Needless to say, four hours later, my wife and I opened up an AMEX credit card each to put down payments on a timeshare we bought...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Marriott - $21.5k*








						Rescinding MVC Points Purchase
					

Hi all,  First of all, so glad I found this site. We purchased 2000 MVC points last week at a presentation. We have decided to rescind that offer and have 10 days to do so.  I will email and send and mail the letter from our document packet by certified mail, but does anyone know if I have to...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Welk - $20k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

3/22 - Welk - $20k TUG FB




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Holiday Inn - $18k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

12/21 - Wyndham - $19k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/just-purchased-wyndham-timeshare-need-to-rescind.223911/post-2708710  I`m just very happy for your Happy Ending.




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Vidanta - $28k*








						Just purchased a Vidanta “Travel Club” membership and wanna know how bad my deal is?
					

So yesterday I got the long presentation like everyone else in this forum seems to have gotten. They sold me 1bd room Imperial Jungle Aqua 2ba 1wk, 2 paramount weeks, 2 vida weeks, 1 bonus week, free membership to sfx, free membership to club freedom for a year then reup every year for $495, and...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Sheraton - $14k*








						CLOSED: Thread Dedicated to the Upcoming/Anticipated Integration of Vistana & Marriott Ownerships (Marriott Link + Vistana Discussion)
					

Over in the Marriott forum, multiple people are reporting that the announcement of the new changes/overlay system/whatever will be announced on 3/14 and will become effective in late June.  As always, I'll believe it when I read it in a communication from MVW, but that's sounding more plausible.




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/22 - Welk - $20k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

12/21 - Wyndham - $19k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/just-purchased-wyndham-timeshare-need-to-rescind.223911/post-2708710  I`m just very happy for your Happy Ending.




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/22 - Sheraton - $14k*








						Bad upgrade? Vistana Kaanapali Maui (296K StarOptions or 480K points) -> Sheraton Flex (261K StarOptions or 407K points) for $14K
					

We just did this yesterday and after getting home, thinking it's a bad deal - since we're now getting fewer StarOptions and fewer Bonvoy points. They are saying it's because the Sheraton Flex is better in that is has lower fees, fees wont go up as much as they are shared amongst many more...




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/22 - Wyndham - $20k*








						Cancel timeshare question [Wyndham]
					

I purchased into Club Wyndham 5 days ago.  I am considering rescinding it within the 10 day time frame without any penalties. It was 20,000 for 126,000 pts. 4,000 was put on credit card thru Wyndham (won't get it for 2 weeks).   Everything I have read about canceling within the 10 day time frame...




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/22 - Club Regina - $5.7k*








						Help ! Club Regina Los Cabos
					

I just did something I promise myself I would never do which is by a timeshare. Four days ago I bought a timeshare a Club Regina in Los Cabos. Includes three weeks with upgrade to one bedroom as a majestic member. The total cost was 5700 which included the base of 4999 closing cost of 500 and...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/22 - Westgate - $12k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

12/21 - Wyndham - $19k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/just-purchased-wyndham-timeshare-need-to-rescind.223911/post-2708710  I`m just very happy for your Happy Ending.




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/22 - Massanuetten- $10k*








						Did I make a mistake?
					

I just purchased a TS at Massanutten Resorts.  I purchased a one bedroom, with 2 weeks yearly. One for week one and one floating. I also got the Gold Cards.  I paid $10000. With a yearly MF of $425.  I fully intend to use the resort. I went knowing they were going to try to sell me something and...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/22 - Massanuetten - $14k *








						On the fence
					

This is a long one. I both apologize for the length and thank you for your time and advice in advance.  I broke this up into parts so people who are tired of reading the same story can skip it and get to the questions.   Long Story Portion:  My wife and I received a few free stays and a $250...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/22 - Sheraton - $60k*








						Cancellation of Timeshare purchase
					

I am really glad I found this website. My husband and I were at Vistana Villages on an encore package. Basically the sales rep made it sound like our current product was going to be useless in the coming years. So we upgraded our 67,100 options on our current package to 162,000 options with the...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/22 - Vidanta - $10k *








						Stressing !! Advise needed
					

Went to vidanta presentation pressure gave in signed.   Happen today - I’m literally sick.   I immediately disputed the credit card charge — will that work.  Any other steps I need to take !!




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/22 - unk - $23k*








						Rescinding timeshare contract
					

I have decided to rescind my contract with a large timeshare company. I am within the given period and have found the address that I need to send my letter to. I will be sending the letter via certified mail tomorrow (again, within the provided window to back out of the contract). I found an...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/22 - Wyndham - $19k*








						[ 2019 ] Instructions on cancelling your recent Wyndham timeshare purchase
					

Assuming that Nevada law governs this purchase, you should follow what it says in that law.  Your act to rescind the contract is what has to be within the time limit.  The law you cite reads like it is calendar days, so if it were me I would follow that and send the rescission notice (signed by...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/22 - Wyndham - $42.9k*








						[ 2015 ] Just purchased Wyndham Timeshare - Need to Rescind
					

Update: Thanks to everyone who provided much needed reassurance. I never did get a letter or email from them verifying they got my letter (unlike a few people who posted here on the previous pages), however, they backed out the deposit we'd put on the Wyndham card on 12/16, and they received my...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/22 - Bluegreen - $11k*








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

So thankful I found this website! We (stupidly) bought a bluegreen timeshare this past Saturday (10/30/2021), and by midnight that night were googling and regretting our decision. We ended up following OPs template and typing up a letter of rescission which we got notarized and sent out on...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/22 - Worldmark - $21k*








						What did we do...?
					

We have WM 25K points.  Maint fees $2100.    We just did an update yesterday in LV and bot 8K more for $21K.   It all made so much sense.  The guy said with the additional 8K points, there is a new program, "Extra Holidays" that we can sell a week or 2 to cover our maint. fees every year and our...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/22 - Hilton - $22k*








						HGVC Rescission
					

Hello all,  I made the bad decision of signing a $29k contract for 5000 points for a 2BD at Andersen Ocean Club (HGVC). Presentation and sales pitch was on 12/27 (in Orlanda, FL) and the contract states I have 10 days to rescind. I had a bad feeling since the day after signing since I committed...




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/21 - Marriott - $20k*








						Just bought Marriott timesharing yesterday! [MERGED / Rescission]
					

I sent an email to MVCINEWPORTCOASTCONTRACTSTEAM@vacationclub.com with a copy of the first pages of the contract and i also found a notice of cancellation page. We signed that and sent a copy of that in the same email.  I also used an online fax tool to send a fax to the fax number mentioned in...




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/21 - Spinnaker - $45k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

12/21 - Wyndham - $19k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/just-purchased-wyndham-timeshare-need-to-rescind.223911/post-2708710  I`m just very happy for your Happy Ending.




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/21 - Wyndham - $29k*








						[ 2015 ] Just purchased Wyndham Timeshare - Need to Rescind
					

Just thought I would let everyone know that our money was refunded from cards today  From time They received rescinding letter To  money returned was a total of 5 days.  Cards were cancelled.  Be encouraged to anyone who is waiting.  Again thanks TUG  Awesome. My recent process was a painless...




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/21 - Marriott - $21.6k*








						Just bought Marriott timesharing yesterday! [MERGED / Rescission]
					

I had a tour yesterday with Marriott vacation club sales person and bought 1500 points. When we got back to hotel I felt something was not right and I regretted buying the points! I want to rescind but I am still on vacation and will get back to home on the fifth. Will it be too late to rescind...




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/21 - Marriott - $37.7k*








						Hybrid Bundle: Keep or Rescind?
					

My wife and I are long-time single week owners with an enrolled week in the Marriott Destinations program. It is worth 2650 points.  This past weekend we purchased a hybrid bundle consisting of 2,500 points and a gold week at Grande Vista worth 2,150 points. This would get us to Executive level...




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/21 - Wyndham - $17k*








						Club Wyndham Timeshare
					

Hello everyone , I went ahead and purchased a time share yesterday and as many before me, have buyers remorse.  I did read over my contract and plan to rescind the offer and have the letter mailed certified tomorrow.  After doing research on here I see that I can get a much better deal for the...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/21 - Wyndham - $19k*








						What should I buy?
					

Hello! Found this forum after buying a Wyndham Bonnet Creek retail in November and successfully rescinding after some research. We loved the resort, loved the idea of timesharing. We are still interested in buying, but not sure which would be our best option. I know you guys collect the figures...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/21 - Diamond - $28k*








						Signed up Sunday, decided to rescind
					

So we were staying at Beach Club resort on Maui as guests of my wifes boss.  We got talked into the presentation and a few hours later we were Diamond Club owners.  The numbers seemed like a great deal during the presentation but afterwards as I started doing all the math in my head it didnt...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/21 - Bluegreen - $18k*








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

So thankful I found this website! We (stupidly) bought a bluegreen timeshare this past Saturday (10/30/2021), and by midnight that night were googling and regretting our decision. We ended up following OPs template and typing up a letter of rescission which we got notarized and sent out on...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/21 - Royal Holidays - $22.5k*








						Help in advice to cancel a royal holidays vacation club contract
					

I looked at some posts  on tuggsbbs.com about timeshare contracts  and would like your advice on canceling a royal holidays vacation club contract we signed on November 27, 2021 at Punta Cana , Dominican Republic .  We agreed to pay 21,900 plus 600 USD legal fees with a first payment of 5,950...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/21 - DRI - $17.5k*








						Rescinding
					

Hi! Just wondering if anyone has been successful with rescinding a diamond resorts time share contract? My boyfriend and I were suckered into buying one yesterday and after reading all the reviews I have decided to rescind the contract. I see here Nevada law gives me 5 days to send them a letter...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/21 - Vistana - $59.2k*








						Took a tour (Vistana Flex) and...
					

So I took a tour and succumbed to sales pressure (and apparently some lies) and made a purchase (which I will probably rescind)... BUT... I wanted the paperwork to take with me...  ABOUT ME:  TUG member since 2008, after I met Mr. Rogers at Vistana... (Thanks!!) I own 6 (resale) weeks at...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/21 - DRI - $2k*








						The Modern Honolulu sampler
					

So we paid $2500 for 15,000 sampler points. We were told this would give us 3-6 weeks worth of stays at the Modern in Honolulu and a few others. However reading this site I am thinking that 15000 points will barely get me one week right or maybe not even that?  should I try and rescind if I even...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/21 - Hilton - $40k*








						Help-Should we rescind?
					

Hoping to get some feedback whether we should rescind our purchase. We are on vacation and attended the sales presentation at Hilton Hawaiian Village with no intention of buying. We currently own two HGVC timeshares that we purchased resale for approximately $3,000 for the two units. We were...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/21 - Hilton - $19.5k*








						Help: Should we keep or rescind
					

We attended a presentation in Hilton Hawaiian Village with no intention to buy. But the sales guy was good and he sold us the following: Ocean Tower/ Studio / Platinum / 3400 points every other year/ $1000 HOA every other year. Cost: 15,600/ Bonus: 10,500 points (To be used in 2y 9m)  Later I...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/21 - Spinnaker - $5k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

10/21 - Wyndham - $13k TUG FB




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/21 - westgate - $16k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

10/21 - Wyndham - $13k TUG FB




					tugbbs.com
				




*10/21 - Marriott - 33k*








						Rescinded MVC Contract Yesterday; TY TUG
					

Just wanted to thank the members here for setting me straight before the 10-day cooling off period ended.  My DH and I lost our heads this week and signed up for 2.5k MVC Trust points at the cost of $33k.  Thankfully, I woke up at 4 am the next morning and rethought that decision.  DH woke up...




					tugbbs.com
				




*10/21 - Vidanta - $56k*








						Vidanta Deluxxe
					

This is my first time purchasing a timeshare / membership and need some advice.  I have been to Vidanta twice through purchasing members weeks or others exchanges, stayed in RM in Jungle Suite and this time in NV grand Luxxe tower 5. My husband and I really like the Vidanta resorts so we decided...




					tugbbs.com
				




*10/21 - Vidanta - $45k*








						Did you buy your Vidanta TS for investment?
					

I would print the your case number and dated email and keep a paper copy as proof and then take a cell phone photo of the paper as back up.  Vidanta Member Service  - is reputable and will honour your rescinding of the upgrade / and full refund of any funds.  I am glad you found TUG in time...




					tugbbs.com
				




*10/21 - Villa Group - $10k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

10/21 - Wyndham - $13k TUG FB




					tugbbs.com
				




*10/21 - Wyndham - $13k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

10/21 - Wyndham - $13k TUG FB




					tugbbs.com
				




*10/21 - HICV - $12k*








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

the state you signed the contract in dictates how long you have to legally rescind.  it ranges from 3 to 15 days, sadly back in feb is well past any legal rescission period.  So once you pass this date how do you get out




					tugbbs.com
				




*10\21 - Massanutten - $11k*








						Just purchased at Massanutten - need urgent advice!
					

Hi  I am a first time timeshare owner and today I nervously signed on the dotted line to ‘own’ Woodstone Luxury (week 1) at Massanutten.  I am not entirely interested in coming to Massanutten again, but am owning this mostly for the points which I would like to use at other locations through...




					tugbbs.com
				




*10/21 - HGVC - 16.9k*








						Another "Convince me to cancel my timeshare purchase" Thread
					

Like some of you, I recently stumbled upon this website when looking up information on timeshares after a presentation. I'm currently at a Hilton Grand Vacations hotel in Las Vegas and got suckered into purchasing a timeshare at a presentation yesterday. The purchase is a bit on the low end, but...




					tugbbs.com
				




*10/21 - Marriott - $20k*








						Have one enrolled week + some Destination points should I give up week and do all points? [MERGED]
					

We currently have 1 enrolled week in Gold 2bd/2Ba at Harbour Lake that is EOY which I always turn into Destination Points .   We also have Destination points we get every year.  We have the opportunity  to turn in our week and get every year points.  But we would stay in the same benefit...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/21 - Sheraton Flex - 9k*








						Which timeshare flex is right for me [Sheraton Flex]
					

Hi new member here, so I recently rescinded but I’m still interested, one of the sales agent said with the 9k package I think it was 30k points he said I could get any hotel under their brand 5 days 4 nights even if it’s Hawaii during peak season, it sounds too good to be true and a load of crap...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/21 - HICV - $8.8k*








						New timesharer Here
					

So I recently did a HIVC tour at orange lake in Orlando Florida. I feel like I got a good deal but then again who knows. Internet searching has lead me here and I’m hoping I can get some good info on how to go about my next move, either keeping or canceling in the next 10 days. What I purchased...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/21 - Limitless vacations - $4k*








						LIMITLESS VACATIONS
					

Unless you get a full refund (unlikely after 14 days) - you might as well figure out how to use it. You only "owe" $ 796 more over 4 years . You also pay $ 299 x 2 for 2 more vacations ( I would assume these are back into Grand Mayan / likely between May and December)- a really good price...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/21 - Wyndham - $50k*








						Rescinding contract
					

Hi everyone. Apologies for yet another post of "got sucked into buying timeshare at a presentation" sort. Just wanted to double check that we absolutely should rescind our contract: we bought 300k Wyndham points in Hawaii with 500k bonus points for around $50k, it comes with a bronze permanent...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/21 - Westgate - $10k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

8/21 - Wyndham - $20.5k Rescinded Wyndham contract | Timeshare Users Group Online Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/21 - Wyndham - $23k*








						Just converted our CWA to Deeded, was this a worthwhile update?
					

My husband and I are new owners, we bought in April this year, 105k points with CWA. Just had our first owner update this past Sunday and wound up converting to deeded ownership with Margaritaville in Puerto Rico. They said it was generating the most revenue, had the lowest maintenance fees, and...




					tugbbs.com
				




*9/21 - Wyndham - $18.8k*








						Yesterday Bought 105k points + 2 PICs = VIP Bronze for $18,000.  Rescind? Or a reasonable deal?
					

I've read many extensive posts similar to newbies like me buying and the answer tends to be "rescind", which I am considering.  I realize that I can buy a resale and invest the saved money over time to pay for half the MF. I usually travel in High - not premium - season.  I have 2 South Africa...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - HGVC - $36K*








						Want to rescind, but don't think I can send a certified letter on a Saturday - still at resort - best options?
					

Just like the title says, I don't think I can send a certified letter that will be postmarked today. I'm in Nevada, the salesman told me I had 20 days to rescind, but it's really 5. I happened to open my packet last night and saw the Public Offering Statement. That was never shown to me when I...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Vidanta - $21k*








						Vidanta upgrade
					

Need help/info:  we recently(this morning) attended  an Update in Cabo  Which we generally avoid like the plague but we were interested in the option of no longer paying maintenance fees and assessments if we do not use our weeks yearly.  Background.  We purchased a 1 bedroom unit at the Grand...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Marriott - $13.7k*








						MVCI Rescind
					

As I did my first MVCI recession a little over a week ago, do they send out a letter or acknowledgment of recession or just unwind the deal?  It seems like the destination points no longer appear in my owner account but I'm curious if there's a letter or something that will follow.




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Vistana - $14.3k*








						My survey -and just bought
					

1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so where?  Mexico or Caribbean  2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?  either is fine  3) What are your 5 top trade...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Marriott - $18.4k*








						New MVC Destination Points Owner - Cold feet?
					

We met with Marriott Sales and just purchased 1500points.  We think the concept is great but now realize that we likely paid major premium from Marriott directly ($20k less $1k revisit pkg and some closing costs for $18,440), AND that 1500pts doesn’t really get us far.  We have a a family of 5...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Wyndham - $20.5k*








						Rescinded Wyndham contract
					

My husband and I attended a sales presentation in Clearwater Beach on Friday. Since I had dragged my husband there, I fully expected him to say no, so I didn’t do my due diligence ahead of time to see if it would be a good deal. By the time we accepted and left, I already had the feeling we had...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Capital - $14k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

6/21 - VV - $5k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/advice-during-rescind-period-what-to-look-for.321430/




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Massanutten - $8.2k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

6/21 - VV - $5k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/advice-during-rescind-period-what-to-look-for.321430/




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Massanutten - $13k  (17 million mark!)*








						I need help. I just purchased Regal Vistas at Massanutten and think I may have been misinformed
					

This was my first time at Massanutten and I love the resort. I thought I was offered a great deal and purchased week 46 for a 2 bedroom Regal Vista for $12,990.00 with yearly maintenance fee of $567. The purchase also included 1 bonus week with RCI worth 25,000 points and a gold card membership...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Grand 8 - $62k*








						What should I buy : [Ski in/out , Beachfront] or just Rent?
					

Hi Y'all! Just found this forum and also led me to rescind my first timeshare purchase in Breckenridge, CO :) Almost cost me 62k for a one bedroom! So looking at resale or just renting for now.  1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so...




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Solaz - $36k  *








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

6/21 - VV - $5k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/advice-during-rescind-period-what-to-look-for.321430/




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Bluegreen - $16k*








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

what are the important documents that you mention?  The papers you signed to buy the timeshare points




					tugbbs.com
				




*8/21 - Wydham - $15k*








						Canceling Wyndham contract
					

I am within my five day period and I’m overnighting a letter to Wyndham today to cancel my contract along with a copy of the contract. Anything else that I need or should do to make sure that this thing gets canceled? Anyone I should follow up with?




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - Westgate - $9k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

6/21 - VV - $5k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/advice-during-rescind-period-what-to-look-for.321430/




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - Westgate - $40k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

6/21 - VV - $5k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/advice-during-rescind-period-what-to-look-for.321430/




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - Vacation Village - $9k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

6/21 - VV - $5k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/advice-during-rescind-period-what-to-look-for.321430/




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - Westin - $25k*








						My Survey
					

We bought a Westin Flex plan (67.1K StarOptions for about $25K and $1550 VOI) but are still within our rescind period so trying to figure out whether to keep or not while exit is easy/painless.  1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so...




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - Worldmark - $6k*








						Rescind additional credits purchased from WorldMark by Wyndham
					

Ok with my original 6k I bought 20 years ago! I did a bad thing by buying additional credits (6k) and being duped into Travelshare (just a few days ago). I read how to rescind (5 days in Nevada), but have questions I could not find answers to:  Do I need to mail a copy of the complete DocuSign...




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - Westgate - $12k*








						Need to rescind Westgate
					

Hello all!  I'm one of those that got suckered into the sales pitch one morning on our vacation, and decided let's get a timeshare.  This was on Wednesday here in Florida, and we had home tonight, Saturday.  Looking through my paperwork, I am aware I have a 10 day period, but nothing stating on...




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - Diamond - $36.3k*








						Purchased Diamond - Should we Rescind?!
					

Hi all! We have been diamond owners for the last 3 years. This is the first year we’ve used our ownership. We’ve taken 2 vacations and on this one we purchased or “upgraded” from term ownership to full ownership and purchased an additional 7,500 for $2.68 a point.  In addition, we added in club...




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - Pueblo Bonito - $38k*








						Pueblo Bonito - Fractional Ownership Contract for a Montecristo Villa
					

Hi Folks.  I somehow ended up signing a fractional ownership contract for a Villa in Montecristo ( Pueblo Bonito ) while I was at the resort and would now like to back out of the contract. I have sent a letter via registered mail to the concerned parties within the 5 day period as required by...




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - Marriott - $44k*








						New MVC owner within 10 day cancellation window
					

Hello, we just got back from a stay at the Marriott Grande Ocean in Hilton Head where we made the commitment to join the MVC.  We purchased 4,000 points at retail on 6/18, so 3 days ago now.  We went into the presentation with plans to stay for the required 90 minutes and leave.  Turns out we...




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - Vacation Village - $9.9k*








						Acquiring Hotels and Attractions with VV points
					

I just purchased a 4 bedroom bi-annual floating week with VV from the developer for $9940 or about that. What interested me in this is the program where I can supposedly use the points to get hotel, airbnb or bed and breakfast in any city.  We can also use points to entirely purchase cruises and...




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - Solaz - $39k*








						Just bought Solaz, should I keep it?
					

Nice place, love the pools...1 bedroom total about 39k, 30% down, the remaining amount is on a no credit check 0% finance for 24 months, MF will be about 1200 a year. we have until tomorrow to rescind...been doing a lot of research, but can't find much info on resale... it's a 25 RTU with a free...




					tugbbs.com
				




*7/21 - DRI - $18K*








						Trying to rescind
					

Hi All, We just signed a contract with Diamond and after doing more research we realized that what we thought we purchased was not what we got. We sent a letter this morning to rescind. However, we also requested “signature confirmation” on the letter. Will that be a problem? we also received a...




					tugbbs.com
				




*6/21 - Hilton - $13.4k*








						MarBrisa Good Deal or rescind
					

Hello first post here.    My wife and I just purchased from HGV MarBrisa and am not sure if we got a good deal. We purchased a 1br Gold season for 3400 points every other year, with 8000 bonus points and 50,000 Hilton Honors points.  Sales price - $12350 Closing Costs - $995 MF/year - $897...




					tugbbs.com
				




*6/21 - Vacation Village - $5k*








						Advice During Rescind Period - What to Look For?
					

Was in Las Vegas and went to one of the VV Grandview tours.  Ended up purchasing a TS at another location (VV Bonaventure - Weston, FL) because the price seemed adequate with the bonus weeks.  Never researched timeshares before other than they can be treacherous.  We purchased a 2 bedroom for...




					tugbbs.com
				




*6/21 - Exploria - $17k*








						We don’t know what we’re doing
					

Wife and I just purchased from Exploria Resorts. The address is in the Poconos Mountain Villas, but we are given points every year to use either through other Exploria Resorts or through RCI. The system made sense, but I am very skeptical that the points will actually get us what we were told...




					tugbbs.com
				




*6/21 - silver lake - $18k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

BG - 4/21 $18,225  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-11#post-2596088




					tugbbs.com
				




*6/21 - Hilton - 29k*








						Just bought HGV need guidance
					

Hi all,  I’ve read through several posts and articles on tugsbbs (great community and website btw, you all are awesome!!) so here is my situation:  bought hgv direct from developer. 5000 pts yearly at Sea world gold 1BR. Paid $29k in full. No mortgage. Got 20,000 bonus points and don’t have to...




					tugbbs.com
				




*5/21 - Holiday Inn - $20k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

BG - 4/21 $18,225  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-11#post-2596088




					tugbbs.com
				




*5/21 - Hyatt - $14k*








						Rescinding and USPS
					

On May 10, we purchased Hyatt points from the developer. Seven (7) days later we sent our recission letter & copy of purchase agreement, certified mail & First class to the Florida address listed in the purchase papers.  This was in a full size 9x11" manila envelope. Nine (9) days later we sent...




					tugbbs.com
				




*5/21 - Bluegreen - $36.2k*








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

I just got rid of it. Lol  Buy resale!




					tugbbs.com
				




*5/21 - Hilton - $40k!*








						Sent cancellation letter to Hilton, should I call?
					

So I sent a cancellation letter to Hilton within four days of signing. Cancellation was within the allotted 10 days and it says they have 20 days according to the contract to refund our money. I didn’t put too much in the letter other than me and my wife’s decision to cancel within the time...




					tugbbs.com
				




*5/21 - Hilton - $9750*








						HGVC Hawaii Cancellation Address
					

Hello! I’m new here and like many others, found this forum after purchasing retail from a HGVC sales presentation. In the package, HGVC provided a notice of cancellation with addresses and fax number. Yesterday I tried to fax the signed notice back to them, but of course the number was not...




					tugbbs.com
				




*5/21 - Spinnaker - $8.9k*








						Just Rescinded
					

I mailed my letter (registered return) yesterday.  I am well within my 10 day Florida window and I want to know what to expect from the company when they receive it? Harrassing calls, threating letters emails etc.




					tugbbs.com
				




*5/21 - Wyndham - $20k*








						New to Timeshares
					

Good Day -  New user here and thankful for all the information on the site.  We were recently sold a Wyndham points plan while at Bonnet Creek but thanks to TUG, we have rescinded.  I have seen the following survey on a couple of other posts, but didn't see the source of the survey for any other...




					tugbbs.com
				




*5/21 - Hyatt - $20k*








						Anyone here with experience on Hyatt Residence Club - points system?
					

Hey everyone, I’m New to this group. Just closed on HRC and bought 1,100 points annually with a yearly maintenance fees of $1.3k for $20k with 2,000 bonus points.    A couple of questions... - biggest concern was the annual MF... but was told that if we don’t travel in that year, we don’t have...




					tugbbs.com
				




*5/21 - HICV- $8.9k*








						Just Rescinded
					

I mailed my letter (registered return) yesterday.  I am well within my 10 day Florida window and I want to know what to expect from the company when they receive it? Harrassing calls, threating letters emails etc.




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/21 - Massanutten - $12.5k*








						Just Bought At Massanutten and Having Second Thoughts...
					

Hello, just took advantage of the free trip at Massanutten. A friend of ours is an owner so we had an owner referral. We took the tour and ended up purchasing a unit. I started reading up more on timeshares and specifically Massanutten; I'm feeling like I can do better. We ended up getting week...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/21 - Holiday Inn - $11k*








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

the state you signed the contract in dictates how long you have to legally rescind.  it ranges from 3 to 15 days, sadly back in feb is well past any legal rescission period.  So once you pass this date how do you get out




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/21 - Bluegreen - $32.6k*








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

I just got rid of it. Lol  Buy resale!




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/21 - Vacation Village - $10k*








						Did I Cancel in Time?
					

I am trying to figure out if I have already exit my timeshare at Grandview at Las Vegas or need to hire an attorney. I purchased timeshare on Monday, March 8 and sent notice of cancellation on Thursday, March 11 with overnight delivery. The notice of cancellation was delivered on Friday, March...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/21 - Worldmark - $28k*








						Just bought additional WM Credits! Should I exercise contract cancellation?
					

Yes It's true I got sucked into the sales presentation for additional 12,000 Worldmark credits for about $28,000 Then I went online to see greatly reduced credits from third parties. I have until Friday 4/23 to cancel the contract. Are third party credits a scam? Are they legit? A million...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/21 - Bluegreen - $18.2k*








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

we searched, found this forum as well as others and wrote the letter that night.  Had the front desk print it in the morning and we sent it off certified.  They received it today. Now we wait.  There are two parts to a rescission. You have done all that is required. You sent your letter by...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/21 - Westgate - $12k*








						Timeshare presentations
					

I'm a Westgate vacation club member which is different than a timeshare owner. I've attended numerous presentations where they pressure you to buy and I've bought numerous times and cancelled within the legal time frame.   Just did it again. What I've noticed at all presentations at Westgate is...




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/21 - Sapphire - $9k*








						Help, Help Please
					

No military for us. Just want to travel to different places. Guess that’s everyone’s goal and why it’s easy to sell too schmucks like me who want a good deal.




					tugbbs.com
				




*4/21 - Westgate - $25k*








						This forum saved us!!!!
					

I am so thankful I ran across this group! My husband and I were almost pulled into the trap! We were pressured into buying after a 4 hour "90min" presentation at Westgate in FL on a Friday! They gave us the briefcase and a tablet and rolled out the red carpet. We were on a stay from Thurs-Sun. I...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/21 - Marriott - $24k*








						New mvc owner
					

Thanks for all the replies!   If I rescind tomorrow, where do I buy points legally while protecting myself from being screwed? Would I still be considered an owner?    Will these points be mine year after year?   Do the fees go up based on how many points are in my name?




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/21 - Worldmark - 22k*








						New owner rethinking my decision
					

Just bought in 12,000 credits for 22 grand. Now I’m home doing my own research and not liking the reviews. Also they said my credits could get me 2-3 weeks of vacation for a family of 4 and now I’m realizing that’s not true. I think I’m reading that you can cancel within 5 days and I’m still...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/21 - Westgate - $10k*








						How to cancel Westgate resorts timeshare on time!!!!
					

I was recently on a vacation in Tennessee when we were offered a $150 value in ticket for an attraction for a 90 minute "tour" of the resort. Fast forward 6 hours later and I feel like they bullied us into buying a timeshare. After extensive research I've came to the conclusion that this was a...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/21 - Welk - $18k*








						Another Newbie Asks: What Should I Buy?
					

Hello TUGers!   Rescinding a developer purchased package with the developer (Welk) as we speak, but still excited about the possibility of buying it resale. The more I read, the more I can see there's a lot I can learn from you smart people. Would you mind taking a peek below and offering your...




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/21 - Worldmark - $25k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

1/2/2021 - Westgate - $10K https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/westgate-gatlinburg-rescission-help.313057/




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/21 - Hyatt - $60k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

1/2/2021 - Westgate - $10K https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/westgate-gatlinburg-rescission-help.313057/




					tugbbs.com
				




*3/21 - Bluegreen - $16k   (topped 16 million in confirmed rescissions with this!!!!)*








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

we searched, found this forum as well as others and wrote the letter that night.  Had the front desk print it in the morning and we sent it off certified.  They received it today. Now we wait.  There are two parts to a rescission. You have done all that is required. You sent your letter by...




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/21 - Spinnaker - 9k*








						Purchased a Spinnaker resort on HHI,
					

Hello, I recently purchased a bi annual HHI 2br from Spinnaker Resorts. I was told that it is a prime (1-52 weeks) I am Concerned because when I was reading the paperwork it only said weeks 7-47 and 51-52. I only purchased for 9k and I am primarily using it to trade for other locations. Should...




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/21 - Sheraton - $22k*








						New Vacation Club Owner with possible Buyer's Remorse.  Help appreciated!
					

Hi All,  New member to the TUG community and Vacation Club Owner.   This past week we purchased the Sheraton Flex Vacation and can really use your guidance and expertise on the offer we received.  We are not sure if we made the right decision. It was an emotional buy to be able to travel more...




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/21 - Westin - $13k*








						Perks worth it
					

Just bought a Westin timeshare on Maui yesterday.  From reading this wonderful site it looks like I can and should rescind.  I did like some of the perks like lifetime gold elite status at Marriott hotels.  I was told if I buy a timeshare secondhand I don’t get thst perk plus I’d lose the other...




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/21 - Hilton - $14k*








						Rescission sample letter - HGVC FL
					

Hello Forum!  A brand new member here and very happy I found you (through the BBB reviews of HGVC).  I bought a T/S in Orlando from HGVC yesterday afternoon but woke up this morning thinking what a stupid thing I did shopping a product I know absolutely nothing about. And after reading here...




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/21 - Multiple - $65k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

1/2/2021 - Westgate - $10K https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/westgate-gatlinburg-rescission-help.313057/




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/21 - Welk - $40k*








						Sold my Bluegreen in exchange for Welk Platinum yesterday, need help
					

We just made the decision yesterday but I’m contemplating rescinding.  We have a Bluegreen VIP silver membership that we aren’t overly thrilled with due to so many lies.  We just signed over contracts (paid close to $40k with various upgrades).  Welk is buying us out for $35k plus $2k towards...




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/21 - Sheraton - $10k*








						Newbie. Wondering if I should rescind. Help appreciated!
					

Hi, new member here! Currently staying at Vistana Villages in Orlando and was invited to a presentation yesterday. Long story short, purchased Sheraton Flex deeded ownership w/25,800 star options/points annually starting in 2022 and a bonus of 50K points this year. Unlimited getaway weeks and...




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/21 - Bluegreen - $19k*








						Keep or Rescind?
					

We (maybe foolishly) bought into BG yesterday and I’m having a bit of buyers remorse. I feel like we could really make it work for our vacation needs but is it just going to be more hassle than what it’s worth?   We only got 8k points & became “charter members” or got the benefits of being a...




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/21 - Hilton - $14k*








						Thank You TUG!
					

Just signed a purchase contract on my first timeshare (resale) at Boulevard. It's 7,000 points annually for a 3-bedroom PH during gold season for $2,000. While I would've preferred a platinum season... beggars can't be choosers. Based on the contract information, the 2021 AF didn't seem too...




					tugbbs.com
				




*2/21 - Hilton - $21k*








						So Glad I found TUG!!!!
					

Just purchased our first timeshare at HGVC Parc Soleil. We were getting 3,400 points annual for a 1 bedroom gold and paying almost $21,000 with a $1,200 MF. Luckily for me I found this group in time to rescind  my purchase. So thank you to everyone that commented on a thread giving advice. I do...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/21 - Holiday Inn - $19k*








						Please help!  Should I rescind?!
					

We are on a vacation at Orange Lake in Orlando and went to a timeshare presentation and ended up purchasing 100000 points after a 4 hr sales pitch that was supposed to be a hour and a half.  The points cost $19000 with maintenance fees of $880. We take a lot of vacations and it seemed like a...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/21 - Hilton - $16k*








						New members - did we make the right decision?
					

My wife and I purchased an HGV membership today. We purchased 3,400 points every other year (EOY) with a $700 MF for about $16k. We also received 10k bonus points with the purchase  After reading some consumer reports and forum posts, my wife and I are concerned that we made a bad decision.  Our...




					tugbbs.com
				




*1/21 - Westgate - $10k*








						Westgate Gatlinburg rescission help
					

Sorry if it’s been asked, there’s thousands of threads here and many are very helpful. I can’t find exactly what I’m looking for. I’m filing a rescission letter with westgate after signing with them 3 days ago. Does anyone have the address to send it too? I’m gonna comb through the cd they gave...




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/20 - Holiday Inn - $27k *








						Holiday inn Club timeshare rescind
					

Was just in Gatlinburg TN and did the Holiday in Time Share club. They definitely do not give you enough time to think anything over or do any research. Of course they know if you walk out and don't purchase it then your chances of purchasing is slim to none. Since I was a holiday inn vip and in...




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/20 - Sheraton - $13k *








						Help needed to cancel
					

We just purchased Sheraton Flex plan on Sunday 13th in Florida and want to properly cancel it within 10 day time frame. Do we need to mail anything else besides handwritten letter to the address in the contract?




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/20 - Bluegreen - $13.1k*








						Recission question
					

My wife and I recently signed up for the Bluegreen package last week, and today we decided to exit via the recission clause. We sent back all the material with the letter via express shipping (postal employee told her it was the same thing), and a smaller package for the book and bag. Should we...




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/20 - Grandview - 7k*








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

15.4 million with that latest holiday inn club rescission!




					tugbbs.com
				




*12/20 - HGVC - $20k*








						Bought & rescinding HGVC Ocean Tower,  advice moving forward
					

Hello Everyone!  We, my wife and I, are Newbies, to the extreme!  2 days ago bought a "new" platunium timeshare at Ocean Tower HGVC while staying at the Hilton Waikoloa Village on the Big Island using traveling points from credit cards.  Thought we were slick, because we have used these travel...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/20 - Capital - $13k*








						Capital Vacation
					

Question for the timeshare experts.  We just purchased 100,000 points with Capital Vacation for $13,000.  The reason we did is that they will give us 325,000 points for our two weeks ( 1 bedroom) in South Africa (Sudwala) and our one week (2 bedroom) at Fox hills in Mishicot WI.  Since RCI is...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/20 - Vidanta - $24.4k *








						Did I get a good deal? Vidanta.
					

Hello,  new here and first post after reading many threads for the last couple days. I’ll get straight into it. Me and my fiancé came down on a free week offered to her parents who have a time share and couldn’t go. They added us to their timeshare and upon check we were told to meet with the...




					tugbbs.com
				




*11/20 - Vistana - $8.4k*
*https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/new-owner-vistana-timeshare-questions-20700-points-package.311650/*

*10/20 - Marriott - $17k








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

15.4 million with that latest holiday inn club rescission!




					tugbbs.com
				




10/20 - Westgate - 9.7k








						[ 2014 ] Cancelling a Westgate Timeshare [merged]
					

It’s done? I received my deposit the other day but that’s it? No confrontation of the cancellation of the contract?That's correct. You're done. There is no confrontation because you are no longer dealing with the sales dept.  The sales people are the ones who would confront you and try to talk...




					tugbbs.com
				




10/20 - HICV - $11k








						Help!!! Did I make the wrong decision?
					

My wife and I love to travel (cruises, weekend trips etc.) but we have also taken 3-4 vacation package trips for (pay ex amount of money, take a tour, get money back etc.). We have never bought anything and always said that we wouldn't purchase, just thought of it as a cheap way to travel...




					tugbbs.com
				




10/20 - HICV - $11.7k








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

the state you signed the contract in dictates how long you have to legally rescind.  it ranges from 3 to 15 days, sadly back in feb is well past any legal rescission period.  So once you pass this date how do you get out




					tugbbs.com
				




9/20 - Westgate - $10k








						Rescind westgate contract
					

I made a horrible mistake by falling for the quick talkers while visiting westgate myrtle beach Sept 12- 19th. I luckily found this site with all this information before my rescind period is up. The timeshare I purchased is in Florida so I have up to 10 days and will be sending my letter out...




					tugbbs.com
				




9/20 - Worldmark - 2k








						Need to cancel Worldmark by Wyndham Discovery Program
					

Please help!!  Ok, so my husband and I got caught up in the time share scheme in order to get a free helicopter ride in Vegas a couple weeks ago. After going back to the hotel, we realized we signed up for a horrible deal, and we really can't afford it right now. I read the contract and followed...




					tugbbs.com
				




9/20 - Hilton - 20k








						New HGVC owner, advice appreciated!
					

Hi, I just came across this forum, and now realize I should’ve done my research before the presentation lol.  I’m still in my rescission period and would really appreciate any advice.  I wasn’t expecting to buy but the HGVC program seemed like it would fit my needs well and the perpetuity seemed...




					tugbbs.com
				




9/20 - Holiday Inn - 15k








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

My wife and I went involved in this matter and bought at Holiday Inn Club Vacation in timeshare. After buying in April 2019 then several months passed to activate our account until debiting payments amounting to 4,500 dollars. But after activating the account I have tried to use  but we had this...




					tugbbs.com
				




9/20 - Bluegreen - 12k








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

we searched, found this forum as well as others and wrote the letter that night.  Had the front desk print it in the morning and we sent it off certified.  They received it today. Now we wait.  There are two parts to a rescission. You have done all that is required. You sent your letter by...




					tugbbs.com
				




9/20 - Wyndham - 16.1k








						Rescission question
					

Does Wyndham typically acknowledge that they received your rescission letter?  I know they don’t have to by law, but saw that some people posted that they received an email.  I also had to put $0 down, so if they don’t have to confirm rescission, I am not sure how I know it went through!  I got...




					tugbbs.com
				




9/20 - Hilton - 9k








						Hilton Timeshare Rescind
					

I just bought a timeshare with Hilton Grand Vacations yesterday and originally I planned to say “no” to any sales pitch as I do not want a lifetime commitment. However, upon hearing the “Term 7” deal where I only own a timeshare for 7 years I gave in. I regretted it almost immediately once I saw...




					tugbbs.com
				




9/20 - Wyndham - 30k








						Access or Select?
					

Several years ago purchased 400,000 points for $65k but all in Access. Even though in silver status, discounts and upgrades can only be used if booking within 60 days. We are flexible and have no problem booking in advance or at a moments notice, but have had to book 13 months out because...




					tugbbs.com
				




9/20 - Wyndham - 21k








						Canceling Wyndham CWA
					

Hi All,  Need some help. I signed a contract in South Carolina on 09/02.  After coming back from vacation and reading all the documents in detail and also joining this forum, I want to cancel my contract. Sunday USPS is closed and Monday is Labor Day holiday. SC rule is 5 days ( not sure if it...




					tugbbs.com
				




9/20 - HICV - 13k








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

My wife and I went involved in this matter and bought at Holiday Inn Club Vacation in timeshare. After buying in April 2019 then several months passed to activate our account until debiting payments amounting to 4,500 dollars. But after activating the account I have tried to use  but we had this...




					tugbbs.com
				




8/20 - Hyatt - $9k








						Help me rescind please
					

Did you send certified? Email and fax a rescission letter Just in case.  What’s the fax number? Are we sure it and the email are still working?




					tugbbs.com
				




8/20 - Wyndham - $25k








						Help me rescind please
					

I swore I wouldn’t do it, but I allowed myself to get pulled in to purchasing a Club Wyndham Vacation membership. I purchased on Saturday the 22nd of August 2020, today is Sunday the 23rd. Can someone help me with the steps I need to take to rescind this membership and ensure I’m free from...




					tugbbs.com
				




8/20 - Wyndham - $19k








						[ 2019 ] Instructions on cancelling your recent Wyndham timeshare purchase
					

Hello. I signed up today for a timeshare, and when getting home and reading the manual, and comparing to what we were told about the Wyndham program, they are two different stories. Our contract, in NY, says we have 7 days to cancel and to refer to page 1 for guidance. However, page one has no...




					tugbbs.com
				




7/20 - Westgate - $18k








						Think I might be screwed
					

Hey all, I tried to read through all of the cancellations discussions but did not find what I was looking for.  My mother and I were suckered into buying into WG Smoky Mountains on July 10th. We came to our senses on July 20th and tried to contact them to get the instructions to cancel (had not...




					tugbbs.com
				




7/20 - Bluegreen - $20k








						Rescinding Bluegreen
					

What is the time allowed to rescind on a Bluegreen TS purchase in Ga?




					tugbbs.com
				




7/20 - Marriott - $10.9k








						MVC Newbie Here... Could use some advice to maximize the program.
					

Rescission letter sent via email and they already confirmed receipt and will process immediately.   I really want to thank you, guys. You helped me save a bunch of money, regret, and headaches. Please let me know how I can return the favor.    Additionally, I will be signing up as a paid member...




					tugbbs.com
				




7/20 - Wyndham - $25k








						Rescission not being honored..
					

I rescinded my timeshare "purchase" with Wyndham Hawaii back in November..Well documented mailed receipt sent day 4 of the rescission period.  Deposit was placed on my Visa.   Wyndham has fought this tooth and nail.  Visa looked at my postmarked receipts, agreed with us as we cancelled within...




					tugbbs.com
				




7/20 - HGVC - $32k








						Needing reasurance.
					

We visited ocean enclave in myrtle beach and purchased 4800 points 1br platinum season directly from them. We are 27 and I love the idea as it would force us to go and do more often. Even after doing a lot of math and telling myself we'd "break even" in about 16yrs, I had such anxiety that it...




					tugbbs.com
				




7/20 - HGVC - $100k








						Saved by you guys and TUG
					

My wife and I are members of HGVC in Myrtle Beach, Ocean 22.  We are spending the week that is reserved for the July 4th week at Ocean 22.  But, it was almost a disaster week.  Monday, July 6th we met with a HGVC salesman that they arraigned.  He sold us to upgrade our Ocean 22 resort to the...




					tugbbs.com
				




7/20 - Bluegreen - $17.5k








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

I am here for February's edition of 'Bluegreen recision letter anxiety' I purchased a 9000 bi-annual package on 1/25 and realized that night what I had done.  When I returned home from vacation, I overnight shipped a letter to the address stated in the contract notifying them of the...




					tugbbs.com
				




7/20 - Berkley - $17k








						did I do the stupid thing?
					

I still have time to get out of it.  I have a early summer 2 bedroom week at VVP.  It generates around 42 TPU per year with $1021/yr maint.  We decided to swap it for a 2 bedroom in Berkley Orlando week 52 that generates 78k points/yr at I think it was $560/yr maint …… cost $17k   The drop in...




					tugbbs.com
				




7/20 - HGVC - $19k








						Just purchased and having second thoughts!
					

Hello - Yesterday I bought a 5k point every-other-year (gold) plan to get into the system.  We live 4 hours from Hilton Head so we bought in at Ocean Oak.   We have four young kids ages 4-to-9, so we figure we will come here once a year, hopefully snagging some open season rates on our off...




					tugbbs.com
				




6/20 - DRI - $17k








						Best way to get rid of a Diamond timeshare
					

I recently attended a timeshare presentation at Puebla Bonito Resort in Cabo San Lucas. We told the sales manager we didn't want to buy but were interested in getting rid of our Diamond Resort timeshare points. He said that for less than $1,000 dollars they would have a Company Called Timeshare...




					tugbbs.com
				




4/20 - Wyndham - $50k








						Thinking about buying wyndham points
					

I have been looking into buying Wyndham points as we like to stay at the wilderness at the smokies a few times each year. I can not seem to see the benefit of having the time share points vs renting points/ booking through someone from Tug. Calculating how many points it would take to stay for a...




					tugbbs.com
				




4/20 - Wyndham - $19.5k








						Recision confirmation, Visa card, & “Vacation club” account?!?!
					

Hello All. Glad I found this group in time. My husband and I got pressured and basically duped during a “deceptive” presentation (turned into 6 hours....) on 3/13 in which we ended up purchasing a timeshare with a sales price of 19, 500 and 126,000 points. After doing more research and finding...




					tugbbs.com
				




3/20 - Wyndham - $35k








						[ 2015 ] Just purchased Wyndham Timeshare - Need to Rescind
					

Complet  completely agree. But they buyer sent UPS. I hope for their sake it’s ok  I highly doubt Wyndham will hold up a rescission because they sent it UPS versus certified. The contract may specify certified mail, but it’s not worth a court battle that they would lose anyway, and cost them...




					tugbbs.com
				




3/20 - Wyndham - $20k








						[ 2015 ] Just purchased Wyndham Timeshare - Need to Rescind
					

Complet  completely agree. But they buyer sent UPS. I hope for their sake it’s ok  I highly doubt Wyndham will hold up a rescission because they sent it UPS versus certified. The contract may specify certified mail, but it’s not worth a court battle that they would lose anyway, and cost them...




					tugbbs.com
				




3/20 - HGVC - $29k








						First TS!
					

Hello, I just recently bought a TS in Orlando through HGVC.  Wife was sold on the idea before we even got the pricing ($29k for 4800 pts + 14,400 bonus pts).  It was not a good deal in my opinion, and luckily now she's on board with rescinding (working on it now).  It appears that most people...




					tugbbs.com
				




3/20 - Vacation Village - $10.1k








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

I can't thank this group/community enough for the GREAT INFO and insight on timeshares! First of all, I am not sure I got my rescission letter in on time, however, if so we( my wife and I) will have saved about $21,000.00 thanks to the information from this forum. We did the HGVC presentation in...




					tugbbs.com
				




3/20 - Worlmark - $17k








						Just Rescinded
					

Hello All,   Just became a member of TUG after reading my WorldMark Wyndham contract and doing some research after getting suckered into a presentation in Vegas and coming out with a vacation ownership. Luckily, I quickly realized I made a huge mistake that same day. I am still within the...




					tugbbs.com
				




3/20 - HGVC - $19K








						HGV Rescission letter/email combo
					

I recently signed a timeshare contract with HGV on 2/28. Having done little to no research before the fact, I had deep buyer's remorse. I'm so glad I found TUG and have already completed the rescission process, pending refund.  I drafted and posted the rescission letter whilst still on vacation...




					tugbbs.com
				




3/20 - Westgate - $8k








						[ 2014 ] Cancelling a Westgate Timeshare [merged]
					

It’s done? I received my deposit the other day but that’s it? No confrontation of the cancellation of the contract?That's correct. You're done. There is no confrontation because you are no longer dealing with the sales dept.  The sales people are the ones who would confront you and try to talk...




					tugbbs.com
				




3/20 - HGVC - $23k








						Cancellation proceed time?
					

As long as one rescinds within the timeframe and method as listed in the contract then a rescission will happen 100% of the time.  When and where did you purchase?  We purchased Friday the 14th. Orlando Florida is where we did the purchasing at. I just want to make sure I’m sending to the...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - Wyndham - $20k








						Rescission Of contract
					

Hi I have been reading a bunch.  I was persuaded yesterday into signing a contract.  I am having regrets and will be rescinding.  Per my contract I have a 7 day window.  I followed one of the templates on how to write a rescission letter (thank you!) & have the address.  My question is what page...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - Wyndham - $19.8k








						I need to rescind but I don't even have the contract!
					

You are indeed among the fortunate people who have found TUG in time to rescind. The timeshare company is required by law to rescind your contract when you comply with the rescission instructions given in your contract. You are within the specified time frame and you can rest assured that all...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - HGVC - $22k








						1st time poster!
					

All...firstly, thanks for this resource. My family and I were solicited with a week long stay in Ocean Towers, HI from 10-16 Feb, and got duped into buying during the presentation (22k for 4800 Plat EOY 1 br + 12k points as an incentive).  Needless to say, upon finding this site, and learning...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - Wyndham - $24k








						[ 2019 ] Instructions on cancelling your recent Wyndham timeshare purchase
					

Hello. I signed up today for a timeshare, and when getting home and reading the manual, and comparing to what we were told about the Wyndham program, they are two different stories. Our contract, in NY, says we have 7 days to cancel and to refer to page 1 for guidance. However, page one has no...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - HGVC - $23k








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

I can't thank this group/community enough for the GREAT INFO and insight on timeshares! First of all, I am not sure I got my rescission letter in on time, however, if so we( my wife and I) will have saved about $21,000.00 thanks to the information from this forum. We did the HGVC presentation in...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - HGVC $14.9k








						Cancellation proceed time?
					

As long as one rescinds within the timeframe and method as listed in the contract then a rescission will happen 100% of the time.  When and where did you purchase?  We purchased Friday the 14th. Orlando Florida is where we did the purchasing at. I just want to make sure I’m sending to the...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - HGVC - $23k








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

1/20 - Diamond - $27k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/rescind-or-keep-kaanapali-beach-club.300414/




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - Diamond - $25k 








						What happens once we submit Rescission Letter to Diamond Resorts?
					

My mom is already a DRI owner and last weekend at a sales presentation she got talked into buying more points to solve a problem that points don't solve. (Topic for another thread...) I have found this forum to be so valuable in helping understand how to get her out of this situation, so THANK...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - Bluegreen - $9.5k








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

I am here for February's edition of 'Bluegreen recision letter anxiety' I purchased a 9000 bi-annual package on 1/25 and realized that night what I had done.  When I returned home from vacation, I overnight shipped a letter to the address stated in the contract notifying them of the...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - Westgate - $25k








						Westgate Rescission by a Non US Citizen/Resident
					

Greetings to one and all. I am a newbie to this forum and my wife and I are both citizens of the Republic of Trinidad and Tobago a twin island state in the southern Caribbean. We just returned from vacation while on holiday in Orlando, Florida where we stayed at Westgate Lakes and Spa. While...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - HICV - $6.5k








						Is 6.5k for 30000 points and about $420 year fees a reasonable value for the money?
					

We spent about 6.5k (5.7 plus closing) total for Fox river, IL Holiday inn resort (Orange Lake Resort (IHG) with an annual fee of $420 for maintenance and IHG membership costs. This includes RCI access and about 30000 points per year that can be used on RCI and on IHG resorts.  The only thing I...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - Bluegreen - $15k








						Rescinding Bluegreen
					

What is the time allowed to rescind on a Bluegreen TS purchase in Ga?




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - Elara - $22k








						Whats the difference between Trump, Elara, and Hgvc Vegas?
					

I've rescinded the sale of Elara property this past week and I'd like to buy a resale in short order.  After research on this site I'm looking for Platinum or Gold, maintenance fees below $800, and enough points to make it worth it.  I travel about four hotel nights a month for work (self...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - Wyndham - $23k 








						Rescission of Wyndham timeshare
					

Just got talked into a Wyndham timeshare in Nevada and now want out within the 5 day limit. Any tips?




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - Wyndham - $20k 








						1 day left to rescind contract and need some advice!
					

We got 126k points with 175 bonus points for 19k.  They were "resale" points, but purchased officially.  I understand that I can get the same amount of points for like $800 resale online, and am likely going to rescind the contract.  However.....I like that our current points include Wyndham and...




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - Hilton - $13k








						Cancellation proceed time?
					

Hello everyone,  My husband and I went for an honeymoon last week and was convinced to purchase a Hilton grand vacation ownership in Florida on 12/11. I regretted almost immediately at same day afternoon when we were at Disney.... So we read a lot of threads on TUG forum and took action to send...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Attiash - $8k








						Just purchased an RCI Timeshare at Attitash Mountain Village NH... Bad Idea???
					

Hi,  My wife and I just purchased a week at Attitash Village in NH for $8k with 59,000 points and a $650 maintenance fee... I prob should of done more research but it seemed like a good idea.  Did we get screwed? Should we cancel???  Thanks!




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - DRI - $9.3k








						Sales rep. lies and paying "Retail Value" for a stay if we rescind
					

I stupidly bought 5k bianual points at a sales pitch.  The sales rep. lied about several thing such as resale value would be close to 2/3 of the purchase value and I would have access to more than 4K locations and other services, but missed to mention that this would need to be done through...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Worldmark - $20k








						7 day cancel
					

Crap.  On vacation in Worldmark Indio California.   We fell for the pitch and bought 2 days ago. ($18,000!) Came to our senses.  Within the 7 day. We are still at the resort.  We need to cancel.  What's the process?   Easier to go into the office here or....?




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Wyndham - $16.5k








						Buyer’s Remorse
					

Actually, I think the entry of the big brands like Marriott, HGVC, Westin, Wyndham, etc. has cleaned up many/most of the truly fraudulent practices by developers. They still spin, tell partial truths, and use emotion to push people to buy things they may not need, but the outright fraud is much...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Wyndham - $20k








						HELP! New owner, educate me...
					

Got it, advice is to rescind. Are all costs ex. Closing fee etc. returned?   Next step: Can I get educated by current Wyndham owners or where can I find answers...  I'm in process of reading all the disclosures.  Just purchased 127,000 points in TN Smokies as first time owner. We travel a lot...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Wyndham - $40k








						Converting Club Wyndham Points into Maintenance Fee Dollars
					

We recently were told by a Wyndham sales person that you can convert Club Wyndham points (not Wyndham rewards points) into cash (via gift cards) at a conversion rate of 2200 points = $25.00. This sounds too good to be true. Does anyone know about anything like this?




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Diamond - $27k 








						Rescind or keep: Kaanapali Beach Club
					

We just purchased a Diamond Resorts Hawaiian Collection at the Kaanapali Beach Club.  7500 points a year, 7500 Bonus points, one year fee credit, 2 dream weeks and two cruises for about 27k (including closing) and 1750 annual maintenance fees.  It's a big investment, which we'll have to figure...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Westin - $78k 








						New Westin Flex owner - what did I miss?
					

My wife and I are in our mid-60's, retired, live by ourselves in the Dallas area, and are in good active health. We've been to many TS presentations over the years and never purchased due to restrictions from family and work - no longer! Three days ago, we purchased the Westin Flex plan -...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Wyndham - $60.5k 








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

interesting that the link preview/change only seems to impact new posts...vs old posts with links in them.




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Wyndham - $29k 








						Having second thoughts
					

Hey, everyone!  My wife and I attended a presentation this morning and to make a long story short we pulled the plug on 200k points (deeded at the Orlando property) for $29k and maintenance fees of $119.67.  We went into this whole thing knowing very little, but we were DVC members years ago...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Diamond - $4k 








						Diamond Sampler
					

I’ve seen quite a few threads on rescinding the sampler but I really haven’t seen much about whether or not it can be a good deal. After declining to purchase points at a Diamond sales meeting I was offered the sampler. I declined that as well, but got an offer that I could think about it for a...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - WorldMark - $28k








						Purchased Worldmark & Sent Rescission Thanks to TUG
					

1/11/20 - I purchased 10,000 annual credits and they threw in 10,000 bonus credits for about $28k,  Found this forum same day, became a member and did the normal research.  Faxed in my rescission 1/12/20 and followed up by sending my rescission letter certified mail yesterday (1/13/20).  Many...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Hilton - $9.2k 








						Cancel my contract - Help with address needed!
					

Just received emails about confirmation of the cancelation. What a relief :). Thank everyone again!   Congratulations. I am still waiting for my post to reach to them. Hopefully today :)




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Hilton - $13k 








						HGVC Rescission letter help (2018)
					

Congratulations, HGVC is great, and you can buy in for a lot less money.




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Holiday Inn - $13.9k 








						Rescinding on an HICV Orange Lake Country Club Timeshare???
					

Thank you all for the information provided about canceling the contract.  My wife and I signed our contact yesterday (1/7/20) and have already written our cancellation letter.  We had met with Kevin at Orange Lake in Kissimmee, Fl.  He was not pushy at all. We did not feel pressured, but the...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Hilton - $24k 








						Cancel my contract - Help with address needed!
					

@CaptAdam, Under the buying and selling forum there is a stickie on how to rescind. Here is a direct link  https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html  The clock is ticking to legally rescind your contract. Good news is you just bought yesterday so you have time. There is a...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Wyndham - $16k 








						Is my agent trying to trick me out of rescinding? Is my rescind info correct?
					

i purchased a timeshare on 12/30/2019 at the NYC Wyndham 45 location. I did some research the next day and found the barrage of negative reviews that this timeshare company has ad got cold feet. Since it is still within 7 days of my contract signing, i decided to rescind the contract. I...




					tugbbs.com
				




1/20 - Hilton - $20k








						Cancel my contract - Help with address needed!
					

I did a very bad deal with HGVC today without any researching. I am sending my cancelation letter tomorrow. The contract doesn't specify the address and only refer to " send certified mail to the Developer". I am assuming the development's address would be the one listed in the contract. Is that...




					tugbbs.com
				



*


----------



## TUGBrian

part 2!


*12/19 - DRI - $4k / HGVC $8500








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

interesting that the link preview/change only seems to impact new posts...vs old posts with links in them.




					tugbbs.com
				




12/19 - Wyndham - $29.5k








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

interesting that the link preview/change only seems to impact new posts...vs old posts with links in them.




					tugbbs.com
				




12/19 - Bluegreen - $11k 
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/bluegreen-vacations-1st-time-buyer-cancelling.299236/post-2372506

12/19 - Woodstone Massanutten - $6k








						Woodstone at Messanutten
					

I would like input from the community on a timeshare I purchased today for $5990. The property is Woodstone at Massanutten resort in Virginia. It's a floating unit, week number 40, luxury partial kitchen. My maintenance fee is $237.25 annually. It's a bi-yearly with a bonus week annually from...




					tugbbs.com
				




12/19 - Westin - $10.1k 








						Just bought....
					

First of all - congratulations on the decision to rescind.  Absolutely the right call in this situation.  This auction ends shortly - but you can see how the market values SFlex (very few WFlex packages have come to market as it is relatively new)...




					tugbbs.com
				




12/19 - Wyndham - $20k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...t-would-be-today-correct.299058/#post-2369966

12/19 - Hilton Grand - $9.1k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/cancellation-proceed-time.298886/#post-2369118

12/19 - HGVC - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ter-than-where-purchased.298509/#post-2369106

12/19 - Wyndham - $17.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-purchased-from-wyndham.298931/#post-2368805

12/19 - DVC - $28.2k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-dvc-members.298848/#post-2368312


12/19 - Bluegreen - $18.3k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-9#post-2367900

12/19 - Wyndham - $17.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/wyndham-rewards-visa-refund.298633/#post-2365924

12/19 - Wyndham - $100,000!
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...elling-timeshares.196108/page-11#post-2365287

12/19 - Sheraton - $13.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sheraton-flex-purchase.298431/#post-2363938

12/19 - Diamond - $26k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...need-some-opinions.278702/page-2#post-2363278

12/19 - Sheraton - $13.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-bought.298137/#post-2363151

12/19 - Bluegreen - $9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-9#post-2362738

11/19 - Diamond - $4k 








						Diamond Resorts deeded ownership to US Collection
					

We’ve been Diamond owners for 13 years. We have a deeded ownership at Kaanapali Resort.  Our maintenance fees have gone up from $900/ year to over $1500/ year and we also pay dues of over $350 / year to be in The Club as we exchange our week in Hawaii into points to use at other resorts. We’ve...




					tugbbs.com
				




11/19 - Sheraton - $23k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-bought.298137/

11/19 - HGVC 8k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...elling-timeshares.196108/page-11#post-2363256

11/19 - Wyndham - $19.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...california-public-report.298216/#post-2362109

11/19 - Hilton - $9.6k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...d-still-got-shot-by-the-timeshare-gun.298199/

11/19 - Holiday Inn - $30k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/helping-out-my-parents.298096/#post-2361232

11/19 - Wyndham - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...nd-1-day-late-any-advice.293818/#post-2320783

11/19 - Westgate - $10.6k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...i-already-want-to-cancel.281709/#post-2359675

11/19 - Bluegreen - $27k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-9#post-2358531

11/19 - HIVC - $21.1k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...cations-time-share.267147/page-4#post-2357556

11/19 - Westgate - $14k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...i-already-want-to-cancel.281709/#post-2355876

11/19 - HIVC - $11.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-a-timeshare-by-a-canadian-citizen.297528/

11/19 - HICV - $11k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...lake-land-trust-property.297394/#post-2355138

11/9 - Jockey Club - $7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ockey-club-resorts.222916/page-5#post-2354073

11/19 - Wyndham - $58k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...m-the-developer-did-we-make-a-mistake.297200/

11/19 - HGVC - $21k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-rescission-letter-help.268308/page-2#post-2353615

10/19 - Vistana - $10.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/cancellation-window-for-timeshare.261081/#post-2352454

10/19 - Holiday Inn - $8.6k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...try-club-timeshare.271091/page-3#post-2351501

10/19 - Hilton - $20k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-rescission.297008/#post-2351342

10/19 - Bluegreen - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-8#post-2351176

10/19 - Westgate - $7.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...westgate-need-help.274336/page-3#post-2350718

10/19 - Westin - $31k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...tail-at-westin-kaanapali.296809/#post-2349514

10/19 - Westgate - $14k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westgate-cancellation.293129/page-2#post-2348009

10/19 - WorldMark - $20k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-letter.184635/page-2#post-2347823

10/19 - Wyndham - $25k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/svc-to-cwp-conversion.296489/

10/19 - Westgate - $18k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westgate-cancellation.293129/page-2#post-2346341

10/19 - Wyndham - $33.8k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/did-i-just-taken-to-the-cleaners.296346/#post-2345186

5/19 - Vidanta - $10.1k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ve-3-days-left-to-resend.289873/#post-2280126

10/19 - Westgate - $50k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-non-us-citizen-resident.296286/#post-2344971

10/19 - Holiday Inn - $8k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...cations-time-share.267147/page-4#post-2344030

10/19 - Westin Flex - $23.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ase-questions-help.296135/page-2#post-2343071

10/19 - Westin Flex - $14k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/newly-purchased-westin-flex.296086/page-2#post-2342598

9/19 - Grand Islander - $76k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...grand-islander-from-tour.295959/#post-2341241

9/19 - Wyndham - $80k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...aii-but-going-to-rescind.295787/#post-2339930

9/19 - Jockey Club - $7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ockey-club-resorts.222916/page-5#post-2339905

9/19 - Welk - $15.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...h-welk-rescission-letter.287698/#post-2339076

9/19 - WorldMark - $16k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/question-about-rescinding-please-help.295689/

9/19 - WorldMark - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-narrowly-escaped-questions.295539/#post-2337728

9/19 - Hilton - $14k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...just-typed-in-our-cancellation-letter.295369/

9/19 - Wyndham Margaritaville - $23.4k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/margaritaville-pigeon-forge-tn-rescission.295222/

9/19 - Vistana - $55k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...u-think-i-should-rescind.295123/#post-2333849

9/19 - Jockey Club - $3k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...key-club-timeshare.293234/page-2#post-2332882

9/19 - Wyndham - $62k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/trust-vs-deed.294980/#post-2332323

8/19 - Marriott - $53k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...k-or-wyndham-which-resale-to-purchase.296534/

8/19 - DRI - $40k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ion-deposit-not-refunded.296199/#post-2343657

8/19 - Worldmark - $16k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/recission-buy-from-resell-market.294822/

8/19 - Bluegreen - $34k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/to-cancel-or-not-cancel.294797/#post-2330329

8/19 - Diamond - $9.4k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-diamond-questions.288587/#post-2328784

8/19 - Wyndham - $11k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...chased-wyndham-timeshare.294586/#post-2329309

8/19 - Westgate - $21.2k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-timeshare-merged.208087/page-18#post-2327321

8/19 - Hilton - $13k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ow-looking-to-buy-resale.294427/#post-2326596

8/19 - Westgate - $17k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-timeshare-merged.208087/page-18#post-2326418

8/19 - Bluegreen - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-8#post-2326078

8/19 - Hilton - $15.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ase-tomorrow-need-advice.293846/#post-2325973

8/19 - Grand Colorado - $68k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-cancellation-clarification.294187/#post-2325238

8/19 - Wyndham - $25k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-cancellation-clarification.294187/#post-2324296

8/19 - Wyndham- $2.8k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ion-membership-materials.293561/#post-2321249

8/19 - Holiday Inn - $25k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...cations-time-share.267147/page-4#post-2320780

8/19 - Hilton - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ase-tomorrow-need-advice.293846/#post-2320740

8/19 - Westgate - $10k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-at-westgate-cocoa-beach.293820/#post-2320423

8/19 - Wyndham - $19.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help.293803/#post-2320324

8/19 - BlueGreen - $16k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-7#post-2320033

8/19 - Jockey Club - $10k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ockey-club-resorts.222916/page-3#post-2319990

8/19 - Holiday Inn - $13k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/should-i-cancel-my-hivc-membership.293762/

8/19 - Hilton - $13.8k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-new-purchase.293743/#post-2319440

8/19 - DRI - $24k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/dri-maui-kaanapli-beach-purchase.293613/

7/19 - WorldMark - $19.8k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ntract-purchased-7-13-19.292825/#post-2316840

7/19 - Hilton - $17k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/buyer’s-remorse.293508/#post-2316704

7/19 - Bluegreen - $4.1k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-6#post-2313986

7/19 - WorldMark - $14.7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ntract-purchased-7-13-19.292825/#post-2315904

7/19 - BlueGreen - $9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-6#post-2315503

7/19 - Vistana - $25k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-letter.292876/page-2#post-2315403

7/19 - WorldMark - $23.2k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ght-wyndham-worlmark-should-i-rescind.237482/


7/19 - Holiday Inn - $11k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...cations-time-share.267147/page-4#post-2312518

7/19 - Diamond - $9k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...ssion-question-5k-pts-yr-for-10-years.293111/

7/19 - Wyndham - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/tug-saved-my-life-and-15000.293331/

7/19 - Pueblo Bonia $7.3k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ve-time-to-rescind.252828/page-5#post-2314260

7/19 - Wyndham - $33k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-letter.273061/#post-2313904

7/19 - Westgate - $10k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westgate-cancellation.293129/#post-2313085

7/19 -  Jockey Club    - 8k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-a-jockey-club-timeshare.293234/#post-2313516

7/19 - Wyndham - $3.7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...s-developer-points.293005/page-2#post-2312234

7/19 - Wyndham - $19.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-rescission-goes-through.292946/#post-2310150

7/19 - Westgate - $8k (OP JHT)
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ng-a-westgate-timeshare-merged.208087/page-15

7/19 - Bluegreen - $2.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-should-i-buy.292864/#post-2309425

7/19 - unknown - $7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hello-brand-new-here.292780/

7/19 - Westgate - $18k (OP CV0616)
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-timeshare-merged.208087/page-15#post-2308797

7/19 - Wyndham - $23k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-to-timeshare-and-tug-discovery-program-question.292812/

7/19 - Welk - $14k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...th-welk-wanting-to-use-day-pass.292798/unread

7/19 - Wyndham - $19.5k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/thank-you-tug-rescission-successful.292744/

7/19 - HIVC - $22k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-vacation-club-timeshare.292375/#post-2307204

7/19 - Wyndham - $13.7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ham-vip-silver-questions.292521/#post-2304974

7/19 - Wyndham - $30k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...my-bonnet-creek-purchase.292516/#post-2305134

7/19 - Wyndham - $15.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-need-info-about-refunds.292525/#post-2305104

7/19 - Vistana - $16.5K
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-vistana-flex-16-5k.292463/

7/19 - Hilton - $14.2k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind.292296/

7/19 - Wyndham - $15k 
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...rescind-mail-address-for-wyndham-2018.278463/

7/19 - Bluegreen - $16k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-5#post-2312527

6/19 - Hilton - $9.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-to-the-family-hgvc-need-honest-opinions.291765/

6/19 - Bluegreen - $25k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...o-rescind-a-new-20-000-point-purchase.292168/

6/19 - Wyndham - $20k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-did-i-get-a-good-deal.292039/

6/19 - Wyndham - $19.5k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-purchase.291807/#post-2297577

6.19 - Hilton - $11k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-elara-rescind.291574/#post-2295337

6/19 - HICV - $16k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...try-club-timeshare.271091/page-3#post-2294691

6/19 - Palmera - $13k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-palmera-vacation-club-in-hilton-head-sc.291426/

6/19 - Shenandoah - $20,500
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...n-timeshare-thanks-tubbs.291392/#post-2293527

6/19 - unk - $6200
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/keep-or-cancel.291115/

6/19 - HICV - $11,700
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-timeshare-purchase-good-idea-or-bad-idea.291095/

6/19 - HGVC - $18k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...and-can-rescind-should-i.291035/#post-2290330

6/19 - HICV - $12.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...try-club-timeshare.271091/page-3#post-2296876

5/19 - HGVC - $14k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-cancellation.290921/#post-2290175

5/19 - HGVC - $15k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-submitted-cancellation.290914/

5/19 - Wyndham - $20k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...in-rescission-window-urgent-questions.290564/

5/19 - HICV - $11k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hivc-timeshare-rescind.290550/#post-2285891

5/19 - Wyndham - $16k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...re-need-to-rescind.223911/page-4#post-2252842

5/19 - HIVC - $40k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/tug-saved-me-40-000.289983/#post-2281084

5/19 - HGVC - @14k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/backed-out-thanks-everyone.289769/#post-2279762

5/19 - Westgate - $14k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-timeshare-merged.208087/page-14#post-2279426

4/19 - Westgate - $12k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-timeshare-merged.208087/page-14#post-2275937

4/19 - Massanutten - $10k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...anutten-should-i-rescind.289121/#post-2273791

4/19 - Holiday Inn - $44k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-to-timeshare-hicv-cancelled.288906/

4/19 - Wyndham - $24k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-in-chicago.288024/#post-2272594

4/19 - HICV - $5750
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/did-i-get-a-good-deal.288795/

4/19 - Vistana - $42k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...t-wsj-from-the-developer.288548/#post-2268818

4/19 Sheraton - $12k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/to-rescind-or-not-to-rescind.288259/#post-2266617

3/19 - HICV - $13.4k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...try-club-timeshare.271091/page-3#post-2260551

3/19 - HGVC - $60k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/is-there-no-advantage-to-buying-direct.287849/

3/19 - Diamond - $13,900
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...chase-recission-question.284653/#post-2264326

3/19 - Vidanta - $55k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-to-rescind-vidanta-timeshare-in-usa.287139/

3/19 - HGVC - $11k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-or-not.287154/

3/19 - Grandview - $16k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...iew-las-vegas-please-help-and-comment.287010/

3/19 - HGVC - $5500
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-in-a-day-an-a-half-help.286815/#post-2254525

2/19 - HICV - $41k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...sis-averted-thanks-2-tug.286531/#post-2252978

2/19 - Vistana - $17.4k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/lagunamar-2-days-left-to-rescind-good-deal.286207/

1/19 Hgvc - $43k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/buy-direct-or-resale.285137/

1/19 - Wyndham - 23k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...celling-timeshares.196108/page-5#post-2241845

1/19 - Dri - $70K
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...ts-30-000-purchase-recission-question.284653/

1/19 - MVCI - $30k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...t-marriott-surf-club-1-9.284362/#post-2234243*


12/18 - HGVC - $16k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-to-tug-wish-i-had-found-earlier.283865/

12/18 - Welk $ 127,000!!!
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...oday-is-the-last-day-for-cancellation.283800/

12/18 - HICV - $30k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...try-club-timeshare.271091/page-2#post-2226204

12/18 - Worldmark - $36k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-worldmark-owner.283664/#post-2227430

12/18 - HICV - 20k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...try-club-timeshare.271091/page-2#post-2197200

12/18 - DRI - $22k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/another-sucker-here-dri-hawaii-collection.283410/

12/18 - Wyndham - $23k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/trying-to-decide-if-need-to-rescind.283320/

12-18 - Hicv - $7500
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/should-i-rescind.282770/

11/18 - Vistana - $15k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...ebating-on-rescind.265328/page-2#post-2212055

11/18  - Wyndham - $15k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...celling-timeshares.196108/page-5#post-2218906

11/18 - Wyndham - $16k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/about-to-cancel-advice-comments.282367/

11/18 - Vistana - $16k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/recinded-now-what.282283/

11/18 - HICV - $8700
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...we-just-do-holiday-inn-club-vacations.281835/

11/18 - HGVC - $26k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/need-help-rescinding-hgvc.281782/

11/18 - Vistana - $15k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/of-resale-owners.280835/page-4#post-2211303

11/18 - Wyndham - 20k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...contract-need-help.255785/page-2#post-2152973

11/18 - Wyndham - $35k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...contract-need-help.255785/page-2#post-2209950

11/18 - Unk - $10k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...celling-timeshares.196108/page-4#post-2209907

11/18 - Wyndham - $15k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/advice-on-recision.281368/

10/18 - HICV - $20k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-bought-a-holiday-inn-vacation-timeshare.281219/

10/18 - Hyatt - $13k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...sale-week-to-the-hpp-program-opinions.280780/

10/18 - HICV - $16k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...cations-time-share.267147/page-2#post-2199217

10/18 - HGVC 2x$19.5k!
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/to-keep-developer-deal-or-rescind.279802/

9/18 - HGVC - $19.5k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/to-keep-developer-deal-or-rescind.279802/

9/18 - Wyndham - $19k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...d-glad-i-found-this-site.279378/#post-2194418

9/18 - Wyndham - $14k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-bought-a-timeshare-help.279565/

9/18 - Hilton - $14k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/thankful-to-find-tug-survey-included.279542/

9/18 - Hilton - $48k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...y-on-secondary-or-keep-developer-deal.279390/

9/18 - unkonwn - $47k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...celling-timeshares.196108/page-4#post-2188505

9/18 - Wyndham - 58k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinded-glad-i-found-this-site.279378/

9/18 - Wyndham - $28k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-just-bought-more-wyndham-points.278956/

9/18 - HICV - $11.4k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/to-keep-or-rescind.278822/

9/18 - Westin - $33k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/within-rescind-window-for-nanea.278676/

8/18 - Welk - $13k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...resort-platinum-considering-canceling.278140/

8/18 - Hilton - 10.5k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/glad-i-found-this-website.278660/

8/18 - Wyndham - 29k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-but-think-i-was-lied-to.278181/#post-2180797

8/18 - Vidanta - $8k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...rning-to-finish-vidanta-deal-tomorrow.277844/

8/18 - 12k - HGVC
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...d-i-rescind-merged.239172/page-2#post-1864587

7/18 - 13k - Bluegreen
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...luegreeen-purchased-7-21-18-need-help.277066/

7/18 - $15.5k - Wyndham
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...nto-wyndham-club-access-please-advise.277030/

7/18 - HICV - $15k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...the-right-decision.274033/page-2#post-2168075

7/18 - Hicv - $38k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...cations-time-share.267147/page-2#post-2166626

7/18 - HICV - $13,800
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...lub-vacations-time-share.267147/#post-2155166

7/18 - unk - $20k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...celling-timeshares.196108/page-4#post-2160392

7/18 - Hicv - $13k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/thank-you-tug.276136/

6/18 - Diamondx2 - $16k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...rescinding-need-guidance.275205/#post-2151211

6/18 - Vistana - $29k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...g-new-preferred-guest-flex-collection.275145/

6/18 - HICV - $45k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hicv-financed-downpayment-want-out.271573/

5/18 - HICV - 20k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/need-help-to-cancel-purchase.274662/

6/18 - Westgate - $19k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-timeshare-merged.208087/page-10#post-2146245

5/18 - Hilton - $11.8k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...t-having-second-thoughts.274651/#post-2145992


5/18 - HICV - $11.5k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...e-country-club-timeshare.271091/#post-2145682

5/18 - Wyndham - $19.5k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/quick-advice-needed-3-days-left-to-rescind.274242/

5/18 - HGVC - 16k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/thank-you-tug.274240/

5/18 - Vistana - 16k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...unsure-about-converting-fixed-to-flex.274207/

5/18 - HICV - 15k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-to-know-if-i-made-the-right-decision.274033/

5/18 - HGVC - 19k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-my-timeshare.273564/#post-2135810

5/18 - Wyndham - 16k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/thank-you.273831/#post-2138973

5/18 - Wyndham - $14k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...g-wyndham-contract.248345/page-2#post-2136338

4/18 - HGVC - $26k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/some-advice-on-hgvc-resale.272772/

4/18 - Wyndham - $19k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/disney.272055/page-3#post-2127871

4/18 - Villa Group - $16,600
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...illa-group-contract-1st-time-purchase.272724/

4/18 - Wyndham - $27,500
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-or-not.272716/

4/18 - Wyndham - $23k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-diligence-sunday-rescinding-deadline.272239/


4/18 - Wyndham - $19.5k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...e-know-much-about-club-wyndham-access.272183/

3/18 - Westin - $24k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...000-points-at-24-156-should-i-rescind.271922/

3/18 - HICV - 15k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-timeshare.271839/

3/18 - HGVC - 11.5k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/advice-needed-on-hgvc-purchase.271848/

3/18 - DRI - $35k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/dri-35k-for-10-000-points.271819/

3/18 - Marriott - $71k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/advice-please.271764/#post-2119357

3/18 - Velas Vallarta - 50k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...i-found-tug-lloydshare-scam-rescinded.271261/

3/18 - Holiday Inn - 27k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...e-country-club-timeshare.271091/#post-2114365

3/18 - Sheraton - 28k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-nowhere-to-turn.270660/

2/18 - Bluegreen - $10k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/

2/18 - Wyndham - 20k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...new-owner-with-post-contract-hangover.270556/

2/18 - HGVC - 21K
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-hgvc-member-was-my-purchase-worth-it.270461/

2/18 - Westgate - $15k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/yikes-they-almost-had-us.269378/

2/18 - Wyndham - 17k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-rescinding-my-ownership.269208/#post-2100706

1/18 - HGVC - $19k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...on-letter-to-hivc-got-delayed-in-usps.268670/

1/18 - Wyndham - $17k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-wyndham-timeshare.268111/

1/18 - HGVC - $24k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-to-hgvc.267395/#post-2086720


----------



## TUGBrian

Part 3


----------



## Passepartout

Wonderful effort, Brian. When I get a bit of time- and I'm not just on my Kindle, I will look through BSR & Mexico forums. Those should produce some savings testamonials too. I think we could get known savings over a $ million in the last 5 years.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

Part 4:


12/17 - HIVC - $18k[/B]
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...lub-vacations-time-share.267147/#post-2085135

*12/17 - Wyndham - $20k*
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...celling-timeshares.196108/page-3#post-2088569

*12/17 - HGVC - $20k*
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-in-rescind-notice-now-we-need-advice.266117/

*11/17 - Vistana - $10k*
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...n-flex-plan-still-debating-on-rescind.265328/

*11/17 - Vistana - $37k*
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/bought-this-morning-want-to-throw-up.264541/

*10/17 - Wyndham - 58k*
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/tug-saved-me-lots-of-dough.264036/

*10/17 - $19k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/tug-just-saved-me-19-k.263456/#post-2060387

*9/17 - HGVC - $22k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/took-the-plunge-now-an-owner.262832/

*9/17 - Wyndham - $14.5k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-please-have-i-been-scammed.262798/

*9/17 - Wyndham - 25k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/pulled-the-trigger-and-now-have-questions.262711/

*9/17 - Wyndham - $14.5k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/need-help-rescinding-our-ts-deal.262199/

*9/17 - Wyndham - $30k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....res-still-time-to-cancel.262175/#post-2050368

*8/17 - Wyndham - $20k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....celling-timeshares.196108/page-3#post-2044249

*8/17 - Capital - $8k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/should-i-rescind.261131/

*8/17 - Bluegreen - $13k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....-bluegreen-yesterday-was-this-illegal.260756/

*8/17 - Wyndham - $25k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/tuggers-advice-please.248674/#post-2038269

*8/17 - Hilton - $14k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....inded-the-purchase-today.260647/#post-2038256

*8/17 - HIVC - $32k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....und-this-site-now-we-need-help-advice.260689/

*7/17 - HGVC - $19.9k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....rst-stay-at-ocean-oak-as-a-hgvc-owner.259770/

*7/17 - Wyndham - $18k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/keep-or-cancel-timeshare.259997/

7/17 - HICV - $5800*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/recent-hicv-purchase-at-sc-myrtle-beach.259539/

*7/17 - $23k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-contract.259434/

*7/17 - Westgate - $14,900*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....act-westgate-in-missouri.258664/#post-2027891

*7/17 - DRI - $16k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-purchased.259041/

*7/17 - Wyndham - $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-i-feel-stupid.258993/

*7/17 - Wyndham - $14k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....nto-wyndham-this-weekend.258775/#post-2025488

*7/17 - HIVC - $17k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/holiday-inn-orange-lake-florida.258843/

*7/17 - Fantasea - $7900*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....d-mailed-certified-signature-required.258788/

*7/17 - Wyndham - 13k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....nto-wyndham-this-weekend.258775/#post-2024207

*6/17 - HGVC - 13k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....-hgvc-palisades-carlsbad.258494/#post-2022555

*6/17 - HGVC - 24k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-rescinded-my-purchase-now-whats-next.257990/

*6/17 - Wyndham - $20k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....ht-6-5-have-2-days-to-cancel-should-i.257535/

*6/17 - Wyndham - $17k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-i-think-i-made-a-mistake.257596/

*5/17 - HGVC - 28K*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/to-rescind-or-to-rescind.256216/#post-2007468

*5/17 - HGVC - $18k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/newbie-and-i-need-help-quickly.256163/#post-2006849

*5/17 - Wyndham - $20k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-success-thanks-tug.255213/

*5/17 - Westgate - $7800*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/thank-you-escaping-westgate.255175/

*4/17 - split rock - $4800*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/need-advice-please.254905/

*4/17 - HICV - $28k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....icv-timeshare-for-orange-lake-resorts.253999/

*3/17 - Wyndham - $23k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....rom-wyndham-and-thinking-of-canceling.253767/

*3/17 - Wyndham - $19k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....a-mistake-with-wyndham-purchase-today.253643/

*3/17 - HGVC - $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/canceling.253328/

*3/17 - Bluegreen - $13k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....t-certified-letter-to-rescind-waiting.253023/

*3/17 - Wyndham - $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/wyndham-new-or-resell-help.253340/

*3/17 - Pueblo Bonito - $8k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/please-advise-i-still-have-time-to-rescind.252828/

*3/17 - Wyndham - $14k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/very-confused-new-buyer-pls-help-asap.252234/

*2/17 - DRI - $28k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....y-maintenance-fees.249624/page-2#post-1976201

*2/17 - Wyndham - $17k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....ought-a-wyndham-timeshare-on-thursday.251847/

*2/17 - HICV - $9k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....e-plunge-on-a-purchase-and-now-regret.251918/

*2/17 - Wyndham - $17,500*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/quick-need-help.251705/

*2/17 - Westgate - $9k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/need-help-rescinding-contract.251484/

*12/16 - Wyndham - $25k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/need-advice.249003/#post-1949381*

*11/16 - DRI - $30K*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/tuggers-advice-please.248674/*

*11/16 - Tahiti Village - $9k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....ht-tahiti-village-vegas-advise-needed.248431/*

*11/16 - HGVC - $38k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=248167*

*10/16 - Wyndham - $12k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247883*

*10/16 - HGVC - $15K*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247396*

*10/16 - QM - $5k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247243*

*10/16 - Westgate - $22k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247102*

*9/16 - Hilton - $36k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246566*

*9/16 - HIVC - $34k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246414*

*9/16 - HIVC - $14k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246024*

*8/16 - HGVC - $10k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245270*

*8/16 - HGVC - $12k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244981*

*7/16 - Welk - $15k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244558*

*7/16 - HGVC - $49K*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244310*

*7/16 - Wyndham - $13k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244251*

*7/16 - Wyndham - $25k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244068*

*7/16 - HGVC - $15k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243734*

*6/16 - Bluegreen - $10k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243675*

*6/16 - RCI - $7k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243527*

*6/16 - DRI - $20k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243526*

*6/16 - Wyndham - $21k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243275*

*6/16 - HIVC - $11k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243039*

*6/16 - HGVC - $34K*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242587*

*5/16 - Bluegreen - $11k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242363*

*5/16 - HGVC - $20k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1890624&posted=1#post1890624*

*5/16 - HGVC - $25k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242211*

*5/16 - Grandview - $5k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224467*

*5/16 - Wyndham - $20k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241893*

*5/16 - Westgate - $11k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241797*

*5/16 - Westgate - $11k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241703*

*4/16 - HIVC - $18k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241189*

*4/16 - HGVC - $25k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240834*

*4/16 - OLCC - $18k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240827*

*3/16 - HGVC - $19k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240304*

*3/16 - HGVC - $25k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240162*

*3-16 - Welk - $23k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239504*

*2/16 - Hilton - $11k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239172*

*2/16 - Wyndham - $7k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239136*

*2/16 - HIVC - $18k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238020*

*1/16 - Worldmark - $23k*
*http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237482*

*1/16 - HIVC - $11,700*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1846669&postcount=16

*1/16 - $13k - HIVC*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1846225&postcount=44

*1/16 - 12k - HIVC*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=236857

*12/15 - 41k - Westgate*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=236330

*12-15 - 5k - orlando*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=236094

*12-15 - 10k - Wyndham*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1833520#post1833520

*11/15 - 11k - Westgate*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1830405#post1830405

*11/15 - $31K - Starwood*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234149

*10/15 - HGVC - $13k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233366

*10/15 - Grandview - $9500*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233275

*9/15 - Westgate - $32,500*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232680

*9/15 - Bluegreen - $7500*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232717

*9/15 - HIVC - $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232108

*9/15 - Wyndham - $21k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231920

*8/15 - Hilton - $29k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231791

*8/15 - DRI - $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1799381#post1799381

*8/15 - HGVC - $22k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231166

*8/15 - Gold Key - $35k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231711

*8/15 - Hilton - $22k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231166

*8/15 - Wyndham x2 again! - $51k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231124

*8/15 - Wyndhamx2 - $32k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230958

*7/15 - Coral Resorts - $8500*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=229382

*6/2015 - Spinnaker - $12k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=229114

*6/15 - Westgate - $18k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208087

*6/15 - Westgate - $16k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228148

*6/15 - Sapphire resorts - $34k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228148

*6/15 - Jockey Club - $9000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1766400

*5/15 - Westgate - $28k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208087

*4/15 - Diamond - $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226375

*4/15 Grand Mayan $23k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225857

*4/15 - Royal Holiday - $15k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225715

*4/15 - Wyndham - $50k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225686

*4/15 - Aruba - $29k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225458

*3/15 - Hilton Elara - $16,5k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225047
*3/15 Hilton - $30k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224544

*2/15 - Masanutten $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223706

*2/15 - Mexico - $6k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223647

*1/15 - Westgate*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222572

*1/15 RCI - $20k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222119

*12/14 - HGVC - 12k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220474

*12/14 - HGVC - $35k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221001

*12/14 - Villa Group - $16.5k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197876

*12/14 Vacation Village $30k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220959

*12/14 Welk $18k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220729

*12/14 - Starwood - $15k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220142

*11/14 - Diamond Resorts - $15k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219898

*11/14 - unknown - $6k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218886

*11/14 - Westgate - $13k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219353

*11/14 - Marriott - $42k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219087

*10/14 - Hyatt - $43k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218312

*10/14 - scam - $3900*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218640

*10/14 - Westgate - $18k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218220

*8/14 - Diamond - $87k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216219

*8/14 - Welk - $12k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216130

*8/14 Starwood - $58k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215786

*8/14 Welk $19k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215101

*7/14 Diamond $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214214

*7/14 Williamsburg $7k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212950

*7/14 Bluegreen $12k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214317

*7/14 Branson $11k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213766

*6/14 Williamsburg $7k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212950

*6/14 - Westgate*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208087

*6/14 - 10x timeshares! - $97k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211383

*6/14 - Welk - $17k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211632

*5/14 - Wyndham*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211383

*4/14 - HGVC - $17k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210201

*4/14 - HIVC - $7K*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=210203

*4/14 - Starwood - $60,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209452

*4/14 - Wyndham - $22k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=209193

*3/14 - Hilton $13k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1601563

*2/14 - Bluegreen - $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205917

*1/14 - Marriott $75k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204667

*1/14 - Worldmark - $20k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205474

*1/14 - Westgate - $22k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204121



*12/13 - HGVC - $30k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=203971

12/13 - Welk Resorts - $14k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203990

12/13 - Grand Solmar
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1567336#post1567336

12/13 - Silverleaf - $8k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203706

11/13 - Marriott - $66k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201957

11/13 - HGVC - $24k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201447

11/13 - Welk - $19k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202508

11/13 - HGVC Elara
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202303

11/13 - Wyndham $10k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201755

11/13 - Flagship - $9k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201421

10/13 - Marriott $35k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199856

10/13 - Starwood
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200454

10/13 - Hilton
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200308

9/13 - Hilton $10k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197035

9/13 - Hilton $17,5k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198587

9/13 - Wyndham $50k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198161

8/13 - Marriott $40k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197517

8/13 - HGVC - $13k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197276

8/13 - Shell $14k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197892

8/13 - Villa Group $16k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197876

8/13 - Vacation Villages $10k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=197712

7/13 - HGVC $32k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196001

7/13 - Unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194569

7/13 - Unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195075

7/13 - Unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193186

6/13 - Marriott - $35k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194700

6/13 - HGVC - $12k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194479

6/13 - HGVC - $13k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194117

6/13 - Vacation Village - $11k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193176

6/13 - $50k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193914

6/13 - $18k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193201

6/13 Unknown(2 different people)
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194688

5/13 - Unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191879

5/13 - $10,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192067

4/13 - HGVC - $42,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189941

4/13 - Hilton - $16,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190562

4/13 - $20,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190633

3/13 - HGVC - $39.000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189263

3/13 - HGVC - $13,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189510

3/13 - Marriott - $24k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188399

3/13 - HGVC
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189586

3/13 - Unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189569

3/13 - Unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188849

2/13 - Unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187070

2/13 - unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186974

1/13 - Marriott - $34k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=185232

1/13 - Unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186503

11/12 - HGVC/Elara - $180,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182851

11/12 - Silverleaf - unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182368

11/12 - Shell
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182214

10/12 - HGVC - $24,500
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180720

10/12 - unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=181384

10/12 - Diamond - $15,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179948

9/12 - Hilton - $17,500
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179514

9/12 - Hilton - $15,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=176193

9/12 - Hilton - $29,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178978

9/2012 - Vacation Village - $18,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179023

9/2012 - $7400
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178603

9/2012 - Orange Lake - $7500
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178603

8/2012 - Oceanaire - $22,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177802

8/12 - HGVC - $25,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177377

7/12 - Ron Johns $14,500
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174666

7/12 - Hilton - $25,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174957

7/12 - Hilton - $17,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175338

7/12 - Welk resorts - $39,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175316

6/12 - Hilton
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172635

6/12 - HGVC - $19000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172792

6/12 - Shell - $8000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172513

6/12 - $70,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172087

6/12 - Wyndham - $18,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171722

5/12 - Hilton - $12,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170841

5/12 - Wyndham - $21,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171242

4/12 - Marriott - $20k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168599

4/12 - grandview - $15,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169103

4/12 - wyndham
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168507

4/12 - $12,500
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169498

3/12 - HGVC - $22,000
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167071

3/12 - HGVC
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168271

2/12 - Marriott - $40k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165704

2/12 - HGVC - $8000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165576

2/12 - Welk resorts - $12,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164256

1/12 - Hilton - $27,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162442

1/12 - Gold Crowne pigeon forge - $10,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162849

12/11 - SVO - unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160994

11/11 Marriott - $10k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159044

11/11 Marriott - $40k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158833

11/11 Marriott
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158172

11/11 - Hilton - $25,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158745

11/11 - Wyndham - $14,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159206

11/11 - Hill Country - $8,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159101

9/11 - Ocean Beach - unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155957

9/11 - unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155158

8/11 - Hilton - $12,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155650

8/11 - Hilton - $12,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153854

8/11 - Massanutten - $10,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153329

7/11 - Marriott - $20k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151338

7/11 - Unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149657

6/11 Marriott - $18k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148668

6/11 - Westgate - unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149657

6/11 - DRI - unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148738

5/11 - Hilton - $17,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147591

4/11 - DRI - $20,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145145

4/11 - HGVC - unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=144356

3/11 - Wyndham - $17,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1085255

3/11 - Wyndham - $13,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143264

3/11 - HGVC - $24,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=142103

2/2011 - Grandview - Unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141279

2/2011 - HGVC - unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140233

1/11 - Hilton - $40,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138911

1/2011 Massanutten - Unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139218

1/11 - Hilton - $49,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138573

12/10 - Hilton - $20,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136809

10/10 - Marriott - $26k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132602

10/2010 - Unknown amount
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132084

9/10 - Hilton - $20,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130671

9/2010 - Unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130186

8/10 - $10,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127680

7/10 - Hilton - $25,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127290

6/10 - Marriott - $8k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122884

6/10 - Hilton - $14,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=124028

6/10 - $10,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125634

5/10 - Marriott - $9k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121611

4/10 - $26,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119082

4/10 - Hilton - $14,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120751

3/10 - Hilton - unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118391

1/10 - Hilton - $22,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113645


11/09 - Atlantic City - $56,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110572

10/09 - Marriott - $23k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109417

10/09 - Hilton - $17,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107650

9/09 - Marriott - $25k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107359

9/09 - $22,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106415

8/09 - Hilton - $17,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104563

8/09 - Hilton - $40,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103927

8/09 - Planet Hollywood
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110572

7/09 - Marriott - 22k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102933

7/09 - Grandview - $20,0000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102746

7/09 - HGVC - $19000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101478

6/09 - Marriott - $50k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100608

6/09 - Hilton - $10,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99402

6/09 - Hilton - $18,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100754

6/09 - Hilton - $11,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100341

6/09 - Vacation Village - $12,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98961

6/09 - HGVC - $15,500
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100376

6/09 - Planet Hollywood - $15000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99332

6/09 - Wyndham - $2500
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99234

6/09 - Marriott - $23,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99037

5/09 - Marriott - $10k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98781

5/09 - Marriott - $20k
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98831

5/09 - Hilton - $32,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97421

5/09 - Hilton - $15,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97172

4/09 - Marriott - $24,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96131

4/09 - unknown
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95327

3/09 - Marriott
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94815

3/09 - Williamsburg Plantation - $9900
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93821

2/09 - Hilton - $38,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91855

1/09 Marriot - $15,000
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88973

12/08 - DRI AND WYNDHAM - $4k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87896

*10/08 - Marriott $25k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84066

*10/08 - Hilton - $15k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84199

*9/08 - Marriott $20k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81705

*9/08 - Welk*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81533

*9/08 - Elkhorn - $31k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81394

*9/08 - Hilton - $12k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80825

*8/08 - Marriott - $50k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79829

*8/08 - Westgate*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78763

*8/08 - Aviawest - $21k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79220

*8/08 - Wyndham - $21k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80336

*8/08 - Westgate - $7k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78561

*7/08 - Marriott $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75149

*7/08 - Marriott $35k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75289

*7/08 - Hilton - $20k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77366

*7/08 - Diamond - $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75329

*7/08 - Welk - $30k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77821

*7/08 - Wyndham - $13,5k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76919

*7/08 - Vacation Village - $14,5k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76401

*7/08 - unknown - $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77438

*7/08 - WEstgate - $16k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77141

*7/08 - unknown *
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76663

*7/08 - RCI - $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75995

*7/08 - Mayan Palace - $25k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75570

*7/08 - Wyndham - $35k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75111

*7/08 - Hilton - $30k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76953

*6/08 - Marriott $25k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73777

*6/08 - Worldmark - $19.7k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74000

*5/08 - Marriott $6k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72276

*5/08 - Wyndham - $22k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70698

*5/08 - Tahiti Village - $17k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72190

*5/08 - Monarch *
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72108

*5/08 - unknown*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70972

*5/08 - Grand Timber Lodge - $65k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71139

*4/08 - Marriott $6k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69915

*4/08 - Hilton - $22k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70361

*4/08 - hilton - $44k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68878

*4/08 - Hilton - $16k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68881

*4/08 - Williamsburg *
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69755

*4/08 - Branson  *
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68420

*3/08 - Marriott $10k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66009

*3/08 - Hilton - $20k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66705

*3/08 - Vegas *
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66175

*1/08 - Marriott - $16,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=615588

*1/08 - Hilton - $15,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63095

*1/08 - Welk *
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61946

*1/08 - Wyndham *
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61943

*12/07 - Marriott*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60562

*11/07 - Marriott - $30.000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60503

*10/07 - Marriott - $34,500*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59283

*10/07 - Marriott - $11,500*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57612

*10/07 - Marriott - $30,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55920

*7/07 - Hilton Wiakoloa - $41,900*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51669

*9/07 - Vegas - $20,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54789

*8/07 - Hilton - $23,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52607

*7/07 - Tahiti Village - $unknown *
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50330

*7/07 - Tahiti Village - $unknown*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50940

*7/07 - Hilton - $15,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51202

*6/07 - Marriott - $16,700*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51281

*6/07 - Starwood - $17,900*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49636

*5/07 - Sunterra - $12000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47140

*4/07 - Marriott - $30,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44408

*4/07 - Stormy Point - $12,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44750

*4/07 - VV Bonaventure - $7000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45198

*4/07 - Starwood - $unknown*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44328

*3/07 - Marriott - $30,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39032

*3/07 - Orange Lake - $unknown*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42124

*2/07 - HGVC - $13,500*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41738

*2/07 - Orlando - $14,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42006

*1/07 - Marriott*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39032

*1/2007 - Trendwest - $20,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37975

*12/2006 - Westgate - $16,900*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37813

*11/06 - Marriott - $33,000 *
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36056

*9/06 - Starwood - $15k*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32614

*9/06 - Marriott *
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31561

*8/06 - Rescinded Hilton - $12,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30897

*4/06 - Starwood - $10,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22070

*3/06 - Marriott - $31,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24001

*3/06 - Marriott - $7500*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25411

*3/06 - Marriott - $10,100*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20236

*3/06 - Marriott - $43,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19904

*3/06 - Hyatt - $15,000*
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19907&highlight=rescind


----------



## Larry M

*Two separate running totals are better*



TUGBrian said:


> what I also noticed, is that there is an equal number of folks who went to a presentation or were thinking about buying, that changed their minds and bought resale instead.
> 
> trying to figure out if thats worth adding in with the rescission or not.



It makes more sense to keep it as a separate count, especially since there aren't necessarily dollar savings associated with the mind-changers.


----------



## TUGBrian

ha, we broke 700k!


----------



## Rent_Share

This thread is a Timeshare salesman's nightmare


----------



## TUGBrian

shame there are so many without the price listed...id bet thats another 100k easy.

least we'll keep the thread going from now on!


----------



## Rent_Share

TUGBrian said:


> shame there are so many without the price listed...id bet thats another 100k easy.
> 
> least we'll keep the thread going from now on!


 
Doesn't ARDA publish an average sales price, you could use ?


----------



## TUGBrian

eh, I dont mind using the verifiable stuff posted in threads here...its more significant (to me anyway) in an industry that seems to flourish on fuzzy math and creative marketing figures.

This way there is no question.


----------



## Cmeag

*Amount rescinded*

I see you pulled my post about rescinding at Flagship Atlantic City (11/4/13).  For your recordkeeping purposes, you can update the amount I saved to $9K.  Thanks SO MUCH!


----------



## ride2slide

*Saved money after finding TUG.*

I saved $ after finding TUG. My husband & I attended a timeshare presentation  back in late Sept. The sales person was a cocky little fellow that tried to control what I said and I wouldn't play his stupid little game. So, on the way home,  I read everything I found at TUG on the ipad and read all about the resale market.

With my resale purchase I get a RCI membership. So, how do I join II? I mainly am interested in buying extra last call stuff.

Mindy


----------



## Passepartout

brushycreekranch said:


> With my resale purchase I get a RCI membership. So, how do I join II? I mainly am interested in buying extra last call stuff.
> 
> Mindy



You'd get an II membership the same way you got an RCI membership. Buy a resale week at an II affiliated property.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

Cmeag said:


> I see you pulled my post about rescinding at Flagship Atlantic City (11/4/13).  For your recordkeeping purposes, you can update the amount I saved to $9K.  Thanks SO MUCH!



you are most welcome, it truly puts a smile on my (and many...many others here) face to read each and every person who finds TUG in time to discover the resale market.

I can think of no other place where one can save so much money with so little effort!


----------



## ride2slide

Passepartout said:


> You'd get an II membership the same way you got an RCI membership. Buy a resale week at an II affiliated property.
> 
> Jim



But, aren't some properties, both RCI & II?

Mindy


----------



## SMHarman

brushycreekranch said:


> But, aren't some properties, both RCI & II?
> 
> Mindy



Yes they are but there is usually a benefit to using one system over the other. For example some Starwood properties are both but Starwood has a preference with other Starwood resorts in II so just by the fact you have Starwood you are in a better position that a stronger trader to trade for another Starwood. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

15 more people we saved in 2007 alone, we are over 900,000 in savings!

should easily hit 1m after doing 08 and 09!


----------



## TUGBrian

and we broke the million mark and im only half way thru 2008 =)


----------



## TUGBrian

so close to 1.5million!


----------



## TUGBrian

broke 1.5m today!


(guess ill have to start digging through the resort specific forums next!)


----------



## TUGBrian

And now over 2m....found some on the hilton forum =)


----------



## Yanks1174

*Bought Timeshare with GeoHoliday Jockey Club..*

Bought Timeshare with GeoHoliday Jockey Club, but thanks to TUG I had time to recind my mistake.

I had purchased 20,000 pts with GeoHoliday fo EOY for $8700.  How they convinced me is affiliation with RCI and last minute deals would only cost me 5000pts a vacation so that is 4 weeks of vacation for every 20000 pts...


----------



## TUGBrian

congratulations on finding us in time!  thank you for posting the results and ive added it to the list!

Also finished going through the entire Hilton forum, we are now up to nearly 3 million dollars saved!


----------



## Dandc3

*TUG*

Something interesting I noticed. I read 3 of these story's in full & then checked the stats of the original poster. All 3 never posted again after they rescinded.
They got great advice, were saved a lot of money & left, never to return. Hmmm...


----------



## TUGBrian

embarrassment is certainly a huge factor there one would think.


----------



## Yanks1174

Dandc3 said:


> Something interesting I noticed. I read 3 of these story's in full & then checked the stats of the original poster. All 3 never posted again after they rescinded.
> They got great advice, were saved a lot of money & left, never to return. Hmmm...



Speaking from the point of view of a new member who nearly got stuck into a dealer sold timeshare...

We nearly bought a timeshare because of all the great things we were told and the potential benefits we could see in their presentation.  The issue for me is I am the type who likes to research and attempt to know has much as possible before diving into something (especially an investment).  When I started looking at timeshares the overwhelming initial information was get out and away from them.  I still kept digging because I liked the potential that a timeshare could offer my family.  Besides I figured there would be alot more reports if they were scams that I read.

So this when I stumbled across TUG, advice for people with timeshares from people who have them.  The vast amount of information on this site can be overwhelming, but effective for making an educated decision when purchasing a timeshare.  This is what I believe most people are looking for who stumble onto this site, and when they gain the facts they are looking for the make the decision to make that first purchase, figure a way out of that purchase, deal with their unfortunate purchase, or decide the timeshare is not something that works for them.  Anyways I think that most people would look at this site like an encyclopedia which they may read it when a question needs to be answered, but they are not interested in cuddling up next to the fire and  reading everyday...

In any case I am in process of making my second timeshare purchase and received the deposit back after the recission from my first timeshare...which neither would be possible without TUG, so I am not planning on going anywhere.  I am sure I will need more advice after my purchase is finalized


----------



## Mister Sir

I posted in the Newbies thread but I soon hope to be adding my success story here. I purchased Bluegreen at retail price  on Sunday and will be sending my rescission notice tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## TUGBrian

Broke 3million!


----------



## richardm

No wonder you always seem so popular at ARDA! 

This year, you should have a shirt made that reads "$3million and counting!"..


----------



## TUGBrian

I stopped going to ARDA.

mysteriously after the "banning" from the resale forum a few years back, they decided to stop providing me a press pass to their events.

I did however this year for the first time get a bill for their membership....be sure to pay that asap!  lol


----------



## BigRedOne

It’s amazing how much this forum has saved but none of this would be possible without the suckers that are paying full retail from the developer.


----------



## TUGBrian

BROKE 4 MILLION!

finished up searching the marriott forum (still have about 20 links to add but the numbers are correct)


----------



## Phidget

*Another Person Saved*

I am now a member of this community, and wanted to thank the group for giving me the information I needed to undertstand my purchase and RESCIND my contract.

I just got the call from the DRI agent trying to convince me to stay with the deal, so I know I have filed the letter correctly.  I was on the hook for $24k for 7500 pts with other add-ons and bonuses.  The price seemed OK until I finally found this site.  Now, I have seen the light!
I will be spending the next many months testing and reading before I make a purchase, but early indicators are that I will be renting and someday possibly buying into Wyndham's system.

Again, many thanks, and apologies in advance for the questions as I get up to speed.


----------



## TUGBrian

glad you found us in time, imagine how much you will enjoy your new timeshare with an extra 24 thousand dollars to spend on vacations!


----------



## TUGBrian

sweet 6lb 12oz chocolate baby jesus....I just finished doing the starwood forum.

that forum alone, had 67 folks confirming rescission...for a grand total of 1.74 MILLION dollars in cancelled purchases.  there were about 20 more that just missed their rescission period   and a good deal more who didnt mention any price at all.

I want to say DeniseM was listed on nearly all the posts after her joining the group a few years back =)

have to add these lin line with the ones above at a later time, this took way more of my day than id anticipated!

1. 1/07 SW $71k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38065&highlight=rescind
2. 2/07 SW 10k  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41407&highlight=rescind
3. 4/07 sw $50k  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45091&highlight=rescind
4. 2/07 sw $20k  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41099&highlight=rescind
5. 9/07 sw $16k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54802&highlight=rescind
6. 1/08 sw $49k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62932&highlight=rescind
7. 1/08 sw $27k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62932&highlight=rescind
8. 3/08 sw $18k  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68162&highlight=rescind
9. 4/08 sw $40k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69286&highlight=rescind
10. 4/08 sw $10k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69803&highlight=rescind
11. 4/08 sw $25k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69937&highlight=rescind
12. 5/08 sw $15k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70684&highlight=rescind
13. 5/08 sw $10k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70902&highlight=rescind
14. 5/08 sw $14k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72383&highlight=rescind
15. 6/08 sw $56k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74078&highlight=rescind
16. 7/08 sw $53k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76426&highlight=rescind
17. 7/08 sw $36k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77157&highlight=rescind
18. 8/08 sw $50k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77997&highlight=rescind
19. 8/08 sw $20k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79277&highlight=rescind
20. 10/08 sw $21k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83671&highlight=rescind
21. 10/08 sw $12k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83671&highlight=rescind
22, 11/08 sw $14k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84970&highlight=rescind
23. 2/09 sw $37k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91798&highlight=rescind
24. 4/09 sw $12k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96501&highlight=rescind
25. 5/09 sw $55k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98711&highlight=rescind
26. 6/09 sw $20k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99229&highlight=rescind
27. 8/09 sw $10k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103961&highlight=rescind
28. 8/09 sw #15k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103996&highlight=rescind
29. 9/09 sw $40k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106840&highlight=rescind
30. 11/09 sw $36k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109817&highlight=rescind
31. 11/09 sw $12k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109662&highlight=rescind
32. 1/10 sw $12k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114247&highlight=rescind
33. 1/10 sw $37k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114990&highlight=rescind
34. 3/10 sw $30k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117916&highlight=rescind
35. 4/10 sw $30k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119119&highlight=rescind
36. 5/10 sw $21k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122508&highlight=rescind
37. 8/10 sw #34k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128848&highlight=rescind
38. 2/11 - #18k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140593&highlight=rescind
39. 2/11 $20k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140639&highlight=rescind
40. 5/11 $17k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146573&highlight=rescind
41. 6/11 $20k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150581&highlight=rescind
42. 6/11 $14k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152018&highlight=rescind
43. 8/11 $13k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153217&highlight=rescind
44. 8/11 $20k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152736&highlight=rescind
45. 8/11 $20k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154035&highlight=rescind
46. 8/11 $33k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154109&highlight=rescind
47. 10/11 $55k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157005&highlight=rescind
48. 10/11 $15k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157611&highlight=rescind
49. 5/11 $29k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147686&highlight=rescind
50. 11/11 $15k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158226&highlight=rescind
51. 12/11 $35k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161181&highlight=rescind
52. 12/11 $50k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161081&highlight=rescind
53. 1/12 $45k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161753&highlight=rescind
54. 4/12 $16k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155838&highlight=rescind
55. 4/12 $20k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=169753&highlight=rescind
56. 8/12 $15k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178575&highlight=rescind
57. 9/12 $22k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182676&highlight=rescind
58. 12/12 $20k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183329&highlight=rescind
59. 1/13 - $10k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186335&highlight=rescind
60. 5/13 $31k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=192268&highlight=rescind
61. 10/13 $12k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200868&highlight=rescind
62. 10/13 $20k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200905&highlight=rescind
63. 11/13 $37k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201424&highlight=rescind
64. 2/14 $10k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206729&highlight=rescind
65. 11/13 $25k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202678&highlight=rescind
66. 4/13 $37k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190184&highlight=rescind
67. 2/14 $20k http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206076&highlight=rescind


----------



## TUGBrian

Broke $6,000,000 with a few found today!

SIX MILLION DOLLARS in direct savings for folks who did nothing more than find TUG in time to rescind.

this is incredible to me.


----------



## TUGBrian

broke 6.5million with two new folks posted today!


----------



## mac5u

*Me too...*

...My Journey Through the Rescission Process.  Saved $11,868.


----------



## TUGBrian

so close to 7 million!


----------



## TUGBrian

and we broke 7 million!!!!

truly a wonderful resource this free forum is to all timeshare owners!


----------



## TUGBrian

Hit 7.5million in rescission savings today!  absolutely outstanding!


----------



## TUGBrian

Broke 7.6million!


----------



## TUGBrian

nearly at 500 owners saved!!

please for any of you guys who see these threads where folks find us in time to get help and rescind, report them using the little white triangle (on our current XenForo bulletin board software it's the blue "Report" link at the bottom of the post)  and mention its a rescission thread so we can add it to the list!

so much good karma in the bank from everyone who helps these people save a fortune!


----------



## TUGBrian

and just hit 500 with this member today!  outstanding!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243526


----------



## TUGBrian

7.7million in rescinded dollars!


----------



## TUGBrian

7.8 million!


----------



## Ochsnrn

*Thanks Community for Saving Us Thousands $$!! HICV*

Never thought I'd even consider buying a timeshare, but right after purchasing at Holiday Inn Club Vacations I began to research. This group and another website I found convinced me that receding was the best thing to do. I was excited about the timeshare and looked forward to using it so it was a little hard to face the facts that there was a better way, kinda felt like stepping on my pride I guess. Anyway, we were excited once we decided to recind, relieved that we just got our money back and are now excited to research and possibly buying resale. 

The details of the deal:
We bought 62,000 HICV points. A unit in Orange Lake 
The purchase price was $7,820, $960 in fees, $771 maintenance.

I sent a recision letter within about a week after purchase and received my down payment back in my bank after about two weeks of sending the letter. I'd like to point out that per our contract we had 15 DAY'S to recind since we purchased a unit in Florida while in Tennessee so be sure to read your contract, you may have more than the 10 days most post reference.

Thank you all for your contribution to this community.


----------



## TUGBrian

outstanding!

so glad you found TUG in time!


----------



## LannyPC

Ochsnrn said:


> Anyway, we were excited once we decided to recind, relieved that we just got our money back and are now excited to research and possibly buying resale.



Have you also looked into renting from current owners?  With weeks in central FL, there is far more supply than demand so it's possible with a little searching and negotiating that you will be able to find a week for less than the MFs.


----------



## Ochsnrn

LannyPC, good point. Yes actually last night after actually joining TUG, (to show support as appreciation for the help I found!) I was looking at renting. That will definitely be a good option for us and likely do some try before we buy at least.


----------



## TUGBrian

up to 7.9 million saved now!!!  amazing!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

with an HGVC rescission today we broke 8 million dollars in savings to owners just by finding us in time to rescind!

incredible!


----------



## TUGBrian

just hit 600 people confirmed here on the forums that found us in time to rescind a new purchase after discovering the resale market!


----------



## TUGBrian

7 confirmed rescissions for a total of 93k just in March 2017 alone!

greatest timeshare forum on the internet! =)


----------



## TUGBrian

crossed 8.3million dollars in cancellations for owners!


----------



## kshell18

I just wanted to share that this site also saved my family from a costly mistake.  We went to a Wyndham presentation and purchased 84K points.  Something about it just did not sit right with me so I started doing research and stumbled across this site.  We mailed our rescind letter a week after the presentation and I just confirmed that the down payment was refunded.  Now, I am looking into the resale market to see if TS ownership is right for our family.  Thank you so much for all of the information provided!  You really saved us!


----------



## TUGBrian

so happy you found us in time to save so much money!  we hope you funnel that savings into years of wonderful family vacations!


----------



## kshell18

TUGBrian said:


> so happy you found us in time to save so much money!  we hope you funnel that savings into years of wonderful family vacations!


Thank you!  I began doing research the night after we purchased and I saw many negative reviews.  I actually texted our saleswoman and asked her why she thought there were so many negative reviews out there and she bombarded me with messages about how some people are so negative and that everything (including Disney) receives some negative reviews and that I shouldn't let other people's negativity prevent me from investing in a vacation lifestyle for my family.  I very politely informed her that I meant no offense and that I was just curious but her response was a MAJOR red flag to me.  She continued to send me many messages throughout the rest of that week, which got a little annoying.  Now I realize that she was doing that to try and keep me convinced until the rescind period expired, but I didn't know that at the time.  After I set up our online account, I saw how little 84K could actually get us.  I dug in deeper, found TUG, spoke to my husband (who informed me of the 10 day rescission window, which I was unaware of), and rescinded.  I really am interested in investing in yearly vacations for my family, as I did not do much travelling growing up and would like to give my sons that opportunity.  However, it seems to make much more sense to do so through the resale market.  Again, I cannot thank you guys enough for saving me from this costly mistake!


----------



## TUGBrian

a great story no doubt!  hopefully down the road another owner will read that very post and it will convince them to rescind and buy resale as well!


----------



## TUGBrian

up to 8.4 million in savings to owners now!


----------



## TUGBrian

broke 8.5 million in savings today with another rescission from this morning!


----------



## GM600

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....cean-oak-as-a-hgvc-owner.259770/#post-2031660


----------



## TUGBrian

thanks!  just added that and it took is over 8.6m!


----------



## Bpaul89

We just our purchased a whyndam points in Destin Florida for $20,000. We bought the whole spiel about how in the long run it saves you money if you vacation more than 3 weeks a year. We currently spend around $4000 to do a 7 night cruise in a grand suite with balcony, plus smaller 3-7 day trips here and there so figured we spend around $6000 a year in trips. We thought we could do these bonus weeks for only $299 a week any time anywhere, and do cruises with our points, turns out after reading everything after signing the dotted line, that you have to put points into the RCI, he made it sound like we didn't have to use our points at all, that these were extras because we bought in, anyways then I looked up the cruises and you can only book an interior stateroom or a window stateroom which normally are only $299-599 a person and you don't even get the option of a suite with balcony, also the points required are 300k plus per person, which figured up if you did the %
$10/1k points would be almost $3000 per person to upgrade, so we pay already $4000 for two adults one child all inclusive with unlimited drinks and internet in a grand suite with balcony. So after reading that I went to Google for more info and stumbled on this site and we will be rescinding before we leave Florida. We bought it Saturday August 26th and will be sending rescinding letter Monday August 28th before we leave Florida. I really thought we would get a free cruise for our 176000 points. That is the way the salesperson made it seem. And that we could stay anywhere at any of these places and only pay 299 if we didn't want to use points or whatever.


----------



## TUGBrian

congrats on finding us and rescinding to save 20 grand!  you can pick up resale wyndham points for next to nothing!!

and nothing at all new about wyndham salespeople lying thru their teeth!


----------



## TUGBrian

and on a side note, your 20k rescission put us over 8.7Million dollars in saved money for owners who rescinded in time!


----------



## TUGBrian

8.8 million with another wyndham rescission today!


----------



## TUGBrian

and another incredible wyndham rescission today (58k, wow!) puts us over 8.9 million!


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like just one more reported savings to cross 9 million!  incredible!


----------



## TUGBrian

and with todays confirmed rescission, we have broken 9,000,000 dollars!!!

incredible!


----------



## Panina

TUGBrian said:


> and with todays confirmed rescission, we have broken 9,000,000 dollars!!!
> 
> incredible!


Love it! TUG Rocks!


----------



## Vaultopia

You can add $20,000 for early-mid December at Wyndham Grand Desert.
Vaultopia



TUGBrian said:


> This sticky will serve as a reference for threads from folks who found TUG in time to rescind their new Timeshare purchase and save thousands by discovering the resale market!  note these are just threads that CONFIRM a member has found TUG in time to rescind new purchase and save money buying resale.
> 
> simply post up any thread you find here, and ill eventually merge it into the main body of this post in the sticky.
> 
> 
> *Total Owners KNOWN to have been Saved: 690
> Total Dollars KNOWN to have been saved: $9,020,400*
> 
> *1/18 - HGVC - $24k*
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-to-hgvc.267395/#post-2086720
> *
> 12/17 - HIVC - $18k*
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...lub-vacations-time-share.267147/#post-2085135
> *
> 12/17 - HGVC - $20k*
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-in-rescind-notice-now-we-need-advice.266117/
> *
> 11/17 - Vistana - $10k*
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...n-flex-plan-still-debating-on-rescind.265328/
> *
> 11/17 - Vistana - $37k*
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/bought-this-morning-want-to-throw-up.264541/
> *
> 10/17 - Wyndham - 58k*
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/tug-saved-me-lots-of-dough.264036/
> 
> *10/17 - $19k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/tug-just-saved-me-19-k.263456/#post-2060387
> 
> *9/17 - HGVC - $22k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/took-the-plunge-now-an-owner.262832/
> 
> *9/17 - Wyndham - $14.5k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-please-have-i-been-scammed.262798/
> 
> *9/17 - Wyndham - 25k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/pulled-the-trigger-and-now-have-questions.262711/
> 
> *9/17 - Wyndham - $14.5k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/need-help-rescinding-our-ts-deal.262199/
> 
> *9/17 - Wyndham - $30k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....res-still-time-to-cancel.262175/#post-2050368
> 
> *8/17 - Wyndham - $20k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....celling-timeshares.196108/page-3#post-2044249
> 
> *8/17 - Capital - $8k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/should-i-rescind.261131/
> 
> *8/17 - Bluegreen - $13k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....-bluegreen-yesterday-was-this-illegal.260756/
> 
> *8/17 - Wyndham - $25k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/tuggers-advice-please.248674/#post-2038269
> 
> *8/17 - Hilton - $14k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....inded-the-purchase-today.260647/#post-2038256
> 
> *8/17 - HIVC - $32k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....und-this-site-now-we-need-help-advice.260689/
> 
> *7/17 - HGVC - $19.9k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....rst-stay-at-ocean-oak-as-a-hgvc-owner.259770/
> 
> *7/17 - Wyndham - $18k
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/keep-or-cancel-timeshare.259997/*
> 
> *7/17 - HICV - $5800*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/recent-hicv-purchase-at-sc-myrtle-beach.259539/
> 
> *7/17 - $23k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-contract.259434/
> 
> *7/17 - Westgate - $14,900*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....act-westgate-in-missouri.258664/#post-2027891
> 
> *7/17 - DRI - $16k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-purchased.259041/
> 
> *7/17 - Wyndham - $10k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-i-feel-stupid.258993/
> 
> *7/17 - Wyndham - $14k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....nto-wyndham-this-weekend.258775/#post-2025488
> 
> *7/17 - HIVC - $17k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/holiday-inn-orange-lake-florida.258843/
> 
> *7/17 - Fantasea - $7900*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....d-mailed-certified-signature-required.258788/
> 
> *7/17 - Wyndham - 13k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....nto-wyndham-this-weekend.258775/#post-2024207
> 
> *6/17 - HGVC - 13k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....-hgvc-palisades-carlsbad.258494/#post-2022555
> 
> *6/17 - HGVC - 24k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-rescinded-my-purchase-now-whats-next.257990/
> 
> *6/17 - Wyndham - $20k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....ht-6-5-have-2-days-to-cancel-should-i.257535/
> 
> *6/17 - Wyndham - $17k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-i-think-i-made-a-mistake.257596/
> 
> *5/17 - HGVC - 28K*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/to-rescind-or-to-rescind.256216/#post-2007468
> 
> *5/17 - HGVC - $18k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/newbie-and-i-need-help-quickly.256163/#post-2006849
> 
> *5/17 - Wyndham - $20k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-success-thanks-tug.255213/
> 
> *5/17 - Westgate - $7800*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/thank-you-escaping-westgate.255175/
> 
> *4/17 - split rock - $4800*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/need-advice-please.254905/
> *
> 4/17 - HICV - $28k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....icv-timeshare-for-orange-lake-resorts.253999/
> 
> *3/17 - Wyndham - $23k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....rom-wyndham-and-thinking-of-canceling.253767/
> 
> *3/17 - Wyndham - $19k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....a-mistake-with-wyndham-purchase-today.253643/
> 
> *3/17 - HGVC - $10k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/canceling.253328/
> 
> *3/17 - Bluegreen - $13k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....t-certified-letter-to-rescind-waiting.253023/
> 
> *3/17 - Wyndham - $10k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/wyndham-new-or-resell-help.253340/
> 
> *3/17 - Pueblo Bonito - $8k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/please-advise-i-still-have-time-to-rescind.252828/
> 
> *3/17 - Wyndham - $14k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/very-confused-new-buyer-pls-help-asap.252234/
> 
> *2/17 - DRI - $28k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....y-maintenance-fees.249624/page-2#post-1976201
> 
> *2/17 - Wyndham - $17k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....ought-a-wyndham-timeshare-on-thursday.251847/
> 
> *2/17 - HICV - $9k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....e-plunge-on-a-purchase-and-now-regret.251918/
> 
> *2/17 - Wyndham - $17,500*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/quick-need-help.251705/
> 
> *2/17 - Westgate - $9k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/need-help-rescinding-contract.251484/
> 
> *12/16 - Wyndham - $25k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/need-advice.249003/#post-1949381
> 
> *11/16 - DRI - $30K*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/tuggers-advice-please.248674/
> 
> *11/16 - Tahiti Village - $9k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....ht-tahiti-village-vegas-advise-needed.248431/
> *
> 11/16 - HGVC - $38k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=248167
> 
> *10/16 - Wyndham - $12k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247883
> 
> *10/16 - HGVC - $15K*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247396
> 
> *10/16 - QM - $5k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247243
> 
> *10/16 - Westgate - $22k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=247102
> 
> *9/16 - Hilton - $36k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246566
> 
> *9/16 - HIVC - $34k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246414
> 
> *9/16 - HIVC - $14k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246024
> 
> *8/16 - HGVC - $10k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245270
> 
> *8/16 - HGVC - $12k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244981
> 
> *7/16 - Welk - $15k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244558
> 
> *7/16 - HGVC - $49K*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244310
> 
> *7/16 - Wyndham - $13k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244251
> 
> *7/16 - Wyndham - $25k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244068
> 
> *7/16 - HGVC - $15k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243734
> 
> *6/16 - Bluegreen - $10k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243675
> 
> *6/16 - RCI - $7k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243527
> 
> *6/16 - DRI - $20k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243526
> 
> *6/16 - Wyndham - $21k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243275
> 
> *6/16 - HIVC - $11k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243039
> 
> *6/16 - HGVC - $34K*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242587
> 
> *5/16 - Bluegreen - $11k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242363
> 
> *5/16 - HGVC - $20k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1890624&posted=1#post1890624
> 
> *5/16 - HGVC - $25k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=242211
> 
> *5/16 - Grandview - $5k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224467
> 
> *5/16 - Wyndham - $20k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241893
> 
> *5/16 - Westgate - $11k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241797
> 
> *5/16 - Westgate - $11k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241703
> 
> *4/16 - HIVC - $18k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241189
> 
> *4/16 - HGVC - $25k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240834
> 
> *4/16 - OLCC - $18k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240827
> 
> *3/16 - HGVC - $19k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240304
> 
> *3/16 - HGVC - $25k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240162
> 
> *3-16 - Welk - $23k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239504
> 
> *2/16 - Hilton - $11k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239172
> 
> *2/16 - Wyndham - $7k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=239136
> 
> *2/16 - HIVC - $18k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238020
> 
> *1/16 - Worldmark - $23k*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237482
> 
> *1/16 - HIVC - $11,700*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1846669&postcount=16
> 
> *1/16 - $13k - HIVC*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1846225&postcount=44
> 
> *1/16 - 12k - HIVC*
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=236857


----------



## TUGBrian

added, thank you!

glad you found us in time to rescind and save a fortune!


----------



## sdhakala7

It is not surprising that persons that rescinded do not show up or participate after posting.  Unless they realized the value they could get in the resale market and how to use the timeshare exchange systems to find value and get great vacations, they probably never have a further need for this forum or site and never ever get into timesharing.

I was fortunate in that I understood the potential value of timeshares, did some research on TUG and then finally made a couple of great resale buys (at the time in 1990s) that delivered great vacations for my family and friends over the years (using a South African timeshare bought from the HOA to trade into our home resort for a second unit for friends vacationing with us or to trade into many other resorts).

Also, this is probably a fraction of the people who rescinded based on TUG.  Many do not admit that they got swept up with the sale pitch and signed a contract that they really cannot afford or cannot use or get value from.  They quietly go back home, research, and rescind (which is what my wife and I did back in the mid 1990s) without posting here.

I know people who are timeshare sales personnel that absolutely despise TUG.  I sometimes feel sorry for them in how hard they work to get a sale and how important it can be for their personal income (and family) to make such sales only to have them rescinded when the person has regrets, does some research, and rescinds in a timely manner.  But then I remember how inflated timeshare presentation prices are relative to the underlying values of units (prices are often 15% to 25% of actual prorated unit costs and sales and marketing often represent 50% or more of paid prices and overhead eats up much of the rest) and how inflated management fees can be when the timeshare is controlled and managed by a developer/promoter.

There has to be a better way and more efficient way to do this!  The inefficiencies in the hotel/resort industry and timeshare industry have to mean that in a more efficient and informed world people could form timeshare co-ops without the huge selling, marketing, and overhead costs and without the seemingly high and unreasonable management fees.  Maybe it is just humans and random circumstances are such that it is unreasonable to expect.

I do not understand how a standard two-bedroom "townhome style" timeshare unit (only about 1000 sq feet, less than my son's townhome) that would cost maybe $120,000 to $200,000 to buy and fully furnish (often cutting corners and done on plans with bulk contracts) plus maybe $25,000 to $100,000 in associated amenities and common resorts grounds prorated (depending on the amenities and facilities) if purchased new as a modest two bedroom condo with monthly/annual HOA common fees of say $1,500 to $2,000 per year (effectively $40 per week including the pool and grounds maintenance) needs to be sold for cumulative retail proceeds of maybe $1.0 million (for the lower end taking into account off season pricing) to over $2.0 million in the timeshare industry and then also demands $30,000 to $50,000+ in annual fees per unit per year (effectively $500 to $1,000 per week net of bad debt and vacant units) in maintenance fees to manage and build a replacement/restoration reserve.  I understand the extra security staff, night staffing, housecleaning, maintenance, check-in and extra reservations staff needed for a timeshare as opposed to a condo substantially increases the weekly and annual staffing costs and I understand that the furniture can take a bit more wear and tear in the timeshare (debatable) but, really, it just does not cost that much to justify both the retail price and the maintenance fees if the timeshare developer/promoter did not have such high marketing, sales, and overhead costs and profit expectations to cover and did not incur such large bad debt losses on sales.

On the other hand, in the resale market, we are seeing people basically offering to largely give away their decent timeshares when theoretically, if management fees were appropriately set, and the resale market was efficient those weeks would typically have values in red seasons of maybe $5,000 on the low end to $15,000 on the high end (in peak weeks) relative to equivalent rent vs buy analyses over an expected life of say 20 years (assuming minimal salvage or resale value).


----------



## skimeup

I have a slightly different story.  I am interested in a Hyatt and attended a Hyatt presentation at Pinon Pointe (Sedona).  After listening to the presentation, I was really interested in obtaining the book about what I would really get and what I would remain with if I purchased resale.  So I signed up for $20, 000, got all the info (great book!), and then rescinded.  I'm 74 so not sure if I should go ahead and purchase - especially now that airbnb offers such great deals.  But Hyatts are so nice and in such lovely locations I am still tempted.  They go cheap on ebay - but one never finds out if Hyatt exercises ROFR on them

There is a thread on tripadvisor that started with a tirade about Royal Holiday and now has expanded to Wyndham and other ts points places.  Lots of advice on how to get out and how to rescind.  

Just as a separate add on, I own lots of points with Royal Holiday as they have arrangements with timeshares and hotels in many major cities, which I take full advantage of.  All bought resale from tug owners or ebay.  I am pretty happy with it, as are my friends who rent from me.  They get great deals, mostly in New York and San Francisco, and I make some money from them too.  Wish we had a Royal Holiday forum here.


----------



## TUGBrian

Crossed over 9.4million in confirmed savings this month!

*and more than $260,000 just in March alone!  incredible!*


----------



## TUGBrian

and Just broke 9.5 million saved!


----------



## CO skier

Add one more prospect to the hundreds and $19,000 to the tally saved!

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/disney.272055/page-3#post-2127871


----------



## TUGBrian

added, thank you!


----------



## TUGBrian

And crossed 9.6million with an HGVC confirmed rescission today!


----------



## TUGBrian

broke 9.7m saved just today!  another $140,000 saved just in May alone!


----------



## HitchHiker71

Feel free to add me to the "Saved" list as well.  20k with a rescind letter sent on 7/2/2018 - assuming I don't run into any difficulties with the rescission process (still waiting for confirmation).


----------



## TUGBrian

crossed 9.9m with a hefty HICV rescission reported today!  closing in on 10 million dollars!


----------



## Panina

This number is only for those cancelling once they found us. What would the number be if you could add up how much was saved by all tuggers who didn’t buy retail and only purchased resale after finding tug?

My first timeshare purchase was retail and because I found tug I purchased everything else resale, saving thousands and thousands and thousands.


----------



## TUGBrian

no real way to track that, but there are plenty that mention they cancelled but do not give a dollar amount.

im sure the number is much higher but i dont engage in the sort of "exaggerated marketing" that so many other in this industry do.


----------



## TUGBrian

TEN MILLION DOLLARS!

an incredible amount confirmed to have been saved by owners merely by finding this forum in time to rescind a new timeshare purchase!!!

absolutely incredible, truly unlike any other forum in existance!


----------



## Panina

TUGBrian said:


> TEN MILLION DOLLARS!
> 
> an incredible amount confirmed to have been saved by owners merely by finding this forum in time to rescind a new timeshare purchase!!!
> 
> absolutely incredible, truly unlike any other forum in existance!


Now to ten million more! Congratulations.  Love love love tug.


----------



## NextTrip

I signed up just to say thank you, you guys saved me $47,000 and $1700 a year after. good thing i found your site on the 2nd day we signed


----------



## TravelTime

Shout out for TUG! I have saved a lot of money by reading TUG and avoided some disasters!


----------



## Panina

NextTrip said:


> I signed up just to say thank you, you guys saved me $47,000 and $1700 a year after. good thing i found your site on the 2nd day we signed


Thanks for letting us know and deciding to be part of our great community. Congratulations on all the money you save.
 Tug saved one more


----------



## Panina

TravelTime said:


> Shout out for TUG! I have saved a lot of money by reading TUG and avoided some disasters!


Everything I learned about maximizing my timesharing is thanks to tug. Read a little here, a little there and overtime it added up and I know what I am doing.


----------



## NextTrip

Will do, thank you everyone


----------



## TUGBrian

with the two added today, we are over 10.2million!  incredible!


----------



## TUGBrian

10,300,000 with another rescission today!


----------



## TUGBrian

as September comes to a close, we have a total of nearly 300,000 bucks saved just in this month alone!

this is mind blowing, im not sure any previous month was this high!


----------



## Panina

TUGBrian said:


> as September comes to a close, we have a total of nearly 300,000 bucks saved just in this month alone!
> 
> this is mind blowing, im not sure any previous month was this high!


Amazing, I think the numbers are much higher.  You don’t know the people that found tug, cancelled and didn’t post anything.


----------



## TUGBrian

and with a holiday inn club vacation rescission today, we have hit the 800th person who has found this forum in time to rescind a new purchase!

makes for an average savings of just under $13,000 bucks (likely actually more as many of the reported rescission didnt include a dollar amount).

absolutely wonderful what this forum does for Timeshare owners.


----------



## TUGBrian

and another owner saves 13grand on a hyatt purchase taking us over 13,400,000!


----------



## lauren baerg

TUGBrian said:


> and with a holiday inn club vacation rescission today, we have hit the 800th person who has found this forum in time to rescind a new purchase!
> 
> makes for an average savings of just under $13,000 bucks (likely actually more as many of the reported rescission didnt include a dollar amount).
> 
> absolutely wonderful what this forum does for Timeshare owners.


We just cancelled because of your wonderful site .. saved $10000


----------



## Panina

lauren baerg said:


> We just cancelled because of your wonderful site .. saved $10000


Welcome to Tug.  Glad to hear you found us in time to save $10000.  Hope you will stick around and learn and find the timeshare of your dreams.

Please consider becoming an member to show your support. It is only $15 and you will have access to reviews, sightings and free ads.


----------



## TUGBrian

wonderful news!!!

and with todays rescissions we are now over 10.5million!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

Slow month in october with only 88,000 in rescissions, however november appears to be a good one as we have now crossed 10.6 million!


----------



## Emmawriter

Thank you so much. Because I found this board in a timely fashion I saved my 15k. I didn't feel really informed about the purchase and the presenter at Wydham got really agitated every time we said we weren't interested until we were. It felt like an interrogation I swear. But thanks to TUG I sent a rescind letter and they canceled my account. I even called to check on it today. I joined to learn more about timeshares so next time I can understand it. Thank you for providing relief.


----------



## TUGBrian

so very happy you saved yourself from a $15k mistake!


----------



## Panina

Emmawriter said:


> Thank you so much. Because I found this board in a timely fashion I saved my 15k. I didn't feel really informed about the purchase and the presenter at Wydham got really agitated every time we said we weren't interested until we were. It felt like an interrogation I swear. But thanks to TUG I sent a rescind letter and they canceled my account. I even called to check on it today. I joined to learn more about timeshares so next time I can understand it. Thank you for providing relief.


Welcome to Tug, glad you found us in time.


----------



## TUGBrian

$187,000 saved total in November 2018!


----------



## TUGBrian

now over 10.7m with a lucky DRI owner today!


----------



## TUGBrian

and with an incredible report of $127,000 saved yesterday (I missed it)...we jumped right over 10.8 into 10.9m as the year comes to a close!!

incredible!


----------



## TUGBrian

$281,000 saved in December 2018!


----------



## TUGBrian

wow!  with a recent 70,000 dollar DRI rescission, we have now crossed over 11 MILLION DOLLARS confirmed savings for owners who found TUG in time to cancel!

this makes me so very happy.


----------



## Panina

TUGBrian said:


> wow!  with a recent 70,000 dollar DRI rescission, we have now crossed over 11 MILLION DOLLARS confirmed savings for owners who found TUG in time to cancel!
> 
> this makes me so very happy.


Makes me happy too, congratulations.  I am sure there are many millions more that are saved because of tug but are not posted.


----------



## macmanrider

TUGBrian said:


> wow!  with a recent 70,000 dollar DRI rescission, we have now crossed over 11 MILLION DOLLARS confirmed savings for owners who found TUG in time to cancel!
> 
> this makes me so very happy.


I think your 2019 tee shirt should have the amount saved from 2018 using tugbbs.


----------



## Linda01

Just signed a contract a few days ago, found TUG and rescinded!! Saved $23,000 on 154,000 Wyndham Points!.
The saleslady was amazing, all my logic went out the window sitting with her! Thank you TUG!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

fantastic!!!


----------



## Panina

Linda01 said:


> Just signed a contract a few days ago, found TUG and rescinded!! Saved $23,000 on 154,000 Wyndham Points!.
> The saleslady was amazing, all my logic went out the window sitting with her! Thank you TUG!!!


Welcome to Tug.  Great you found us in time.  Hope you stick around and learn all you can to enjoy the wonderful traveling in timesharing at a great price.


----------



## TUGBrian

11,100,000 with a HGVC rescission this week to close out January!


----------



## TUGBrian

slowed down a good bit in feb with only 2 confirmed rescissions that listed a price (there were a number of others I saw that did not, so i cant add them to the lists)

please be sure to tag me in threads that have confirmed rescissions that i may have missed, for the most part if I see it I will reply or at the very least "like" the confirmation post to indicate ive seen and counted it!


----------



## TUGBrian

and another HGVC rescission takes us past 11.2million!


----------



## easyrider

TUGBrian said:


> and another HGVC rescission takes us past 11.2million!



I bet you wish you had a nickle for every time this happens. 

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian

shoot id be happy if even half those folks ended up joining! =)


----------



## TUGBrian

$161,000 in confirmed rescissions for Feb 2019!  and we broke into $11.3million total!


----------



## TUGBrian

150k total rescissions in April...and we just broke 11.5million with an HGVC recission yesterday!


----------



## TUGBrian

another Hilton rescission takes us over 11.6m!

$144,000 confirmed dollars back into the pockets of owners in March 2019!


----------



## TUGBrian

11.7m saved with a holiday inn rescission today!


----------



## Grammarhero

6/19 - Wyndham - $20k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-did-i-get-a-good-deal.292039/


----------



## Grammarhero

6/19 - Wyndham - unknown value
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ham-vacation-club-and-wish-to-rescend.292023/

7/19 - Wyndham - $15k (OP Alex)
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...rescind-mail-address-for-wyndham-2018.278463/

7/19 - Holiday Inn - unknown value
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...g-holiday-inn-vacation-club-timeshare.292375/


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Hilton - $14.2k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind.292296/


----------



## thegizzard

7/19 - Vistana - $16.5K
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-vistana-flex-16-5k.292463/


----------



## TUGBrian

thanks for these updates, crossed 11.8m!  closing in on 12!

Grand total for June 2019 was $135,900 in confirmed rescission dollars back in owners pockets, just by finding TUG in time!


----------



## CPNY

I wish I knew about this group when I purchased developer at HRA. UGH such is life. I’m. Making it up buying more resales. I also received a phone call from an old co worker who knew I had timeshares and she informed me that she purchased $25K from HGVC. I scolded her for not calling me from the presentation room lol. But thanks to this group I knew about rescinding and told her to follow the instructions carefully and do not speak to the sales rep (she was going to call him) I’d say that counts! I paid it forward lol


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Wyndham - $13.7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ham-vip-silver-questions.292521/#post-2304974

7/19 - Wyndham - $30k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...my-bonnet-creek-purchase.292516/#post-2305134

7/19 - Wyndham - $15.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-need-info-about-refunds.292525/#post-2305104


----------



## TUGBrian

updated, thank you!

whos going to be lucky number 900!


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - HIVC - $22k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...-vacation-club-timeshare.292375/#post-2307204


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Wyndham - $19.5k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/thank-you-tug-rescission-successful.292744/


----------



## TUGBrian

hurray!  we have crossed over 11.9million and are closing in on 12 very quickly!


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - unknown - $7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hello-brand-new-here.292780/

7/19 - Westgate - $18k (OP CV0616)
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-timeshare-merged.208087/page-15#post-2308797


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Bluegreen - $2.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-should-i-buy.292864/#post-2309425


----------



## Grammarhero

6/19 - Bluegreen - $25k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...o-rescind-a-new-20-000-point-purchase.292168/

I think we crossed $12 million!


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Westgate - $8k (OP JHT)
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ng-a-westgate-timeshare-merged.208087/page-15


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Wyndham - $19.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-rescission-goes-through.292946/#post-2310150


----------



## TUGBrian

we have indeed crossed over $12,000,000 in confirmed rescissions!

amazing!!


----------



## Grammarhero

deleted.


----------



## TUGBrian

that one appears to already be in the list?


----------



## Grammarhero

TUGBrian said:


> that one appears to already be in the list?


My mistake.  I’m not perfect and make mistakes.


----------



## TUGBrian

its no problem at all, I truly appreciate you going thru and getting all the ones Ive missed!


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Wyndham - $3.7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...s-developer-points.293005/page-2#post-2312234

IMHO, OP’s thread is sticky-worthy.


----------



## Grammarhero

6/19 - HICV - $12.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...try-club-timeshare.271091/page-3#post-2296876

3/19 - HICV - $13.4k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...try-club-timeshare.271091/page-3#post-2260551


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Bluegreen - $16k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-5#post-2312527


----------



## TUGBrian

added, thank you!  numbers racking up quickly!


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Westgate - $10k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westgate-cancellation.293129/#post-2313085


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Jockey Club - $8k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/we-just-bought-a-jockey-club-timeshare.293234/


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Wyndham - $33k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-letter.273061/#post-2313904


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Pueblo Bonia $7.3k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ve-time-to-rescind.252828/page-5#post-2314260


----------



## TUGBrian

busy month, with Grammarheros help we have crossed over 12.1m already!


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Wyndham - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/tug-saved-my-life-and-15000.293331/


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Diamond - $9k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...ssion-question-5k-pts-yr-for-10-years.293111/


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Holiday Inn - $11k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...cations-time-share.267147/page-4#post-2312518


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - WorldMark - $23.2k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ght-wyndham-worlmark-should-i-rescind.237482/


----------



## TUGBrian

whew, i never realized how many of these I missed!  july 2019 is going to be a big month for rescissions!


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Vistana - $25k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-letter.292876/page-2#post-2315403


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - BlueGreen - $9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-6#post-2315503


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - WorldMark - $14.7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ntract-purchased-7-13-19.292825/#post-2315904


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Bluegreen - $4.1k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-6#post-2313986


----------



## TravelTime

I have saved so much $$$ that it is hard to quantify.


----------



## Grammarhero

6/19 - Hilton - $9.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-to-the-family-hgvc-need-honest-opinions.291765/


----------



## TUGBrian

up to 12.2m already!


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - Hilton - $17k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/buyer’s-remorse.293508/#post-2316704


----------



## Grammarhero

7/19 - WorldMark - $19.8k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ntract-purchased-7-13-19.292825/#post-2316840


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - DRI - $24k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/dri-maui-kaanapli-beach-purchase.293613/


----------



## TUGBrian

and in an incredible month of July 2019, we had a grand total of $464,900 dollars in confirmed rescissions here on the forums!

31 total owners confirmed here on the forums they found us in time to rescind their new purchase to put an average of 15,000 bucks each right back into their pockets!  This number shattered any previous monthly record by a significant margin, and put us over $12.3 million in total rescissions!

This community is unlike any other on the internet, and you have yourselves to thank for saving hardworking folks this kind of money day in and day out!


----------



## skimeup

That $12.3 million is nowhere near as high as the savings tug has made for folks.  Getting to tug PRIOR to buying something had me buying on the secondary market from the get go.  Can't say I always made the best decisions, but they didn't cost me anywhere near what buying from a developer would have done.  Well - I never had the $ to buy from a developer so my ts ownership is due to the knowledge I got here, but reading this thread makes me aware that there are lots of folks with the $ to buy from the developer who have made better financial decisions after visiting tug.  So thanks a whole whole lot, Brian!


----------



## Grammarhero

skimeup said:


> That $12.3 million is nowhere near as high as the savings tug has made for folks.  Getting to tug PRIOR to buying something had me buying on the secondary market from the get go.  Can't say I always made the best decisions, but they didn't cost me anywhere near what buying from a developer would have done.  Well - I never had the $ to buy from a developer so my ts ownership is due to the knowledge I got here, but reading this thread makes me aware that there are lots of folks with the $ to buy from the developer who have made better financial decisions after visiting tug.  So thanks a whole whole lot, Brian!



I would estimate there are an extra $3 million savings from owners who confirmed rescinding but did not share the rescinded amount.  From May to July 2019, out of sixty-four (64) Ts owners confirming rescission, only fifty-one (51) shared the rescinded amount.  Using that 79.7 percent figure, there’s an estimated $15.4 million in savings.


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Hilton - $13.8k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-new-purchase.293743/#post-2319440


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Holiday Inn - $13k
https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/should-i-cancel-my-hivc-membership.293762/


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Jockey Club - $10k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ockey-club-resorts.222916/page-3#post-2319990


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - BlueGreen - $16k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-7#post-2320033


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Wyndham - $19.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help.293803/#post-2320324


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Westgate - $10k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-at-westgate-cocoa-beach.293820/#post-2320423


----------



## TUGBrian

added these!  thank you!


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Hilton - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ase-tomorrow-need-advice.293846/#post-2320740


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Holiday Inn - $25k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...cations-time-share.267147/page-4#post-2320780


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Wyndham- $2.8k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ion-membership-materials.293561/#post-2321249


----------



## TUGBrian

added these, over 12.4m now!


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Wyndham - $25k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-cancellation-clarification.294187/#post-2324296


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Grand Colorado - $68k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-cancellation-clarification.294187/#post-2325238


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Hilton - $15.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ase-tomorrow-need-advice.293846/#post-2325973


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Bluegreen - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-8#post-2326078


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Westgate - $17k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-timeshare-merged.208087/page-18#post-2326418


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Hilton - $13k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ow-looking-to-buy-resale.294427/#post-2326596


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Westgate - $21.2k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-timeshare-merged.208087/page-18#post-2327321


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Wyndham - $11k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...chased-wyndham-timeshare.294586/#post-2329309


----------



## TUGBrian

12.6 million...you are incredible at getting these posted for me!

I need to think up a creative usertitle for this job =)


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> 12.6 million...you are incredible at getting these posted for me!
> 
> I need to think up a creative usertitle for this job =)


The Rescindinator 
Sgt. Rescind 
Count Recindula
The R9 Unit (play on K9) 

It’s a slow day for me lol


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - DRI - $9.4k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-diamond-questions.288587/#post-2328784


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Bluegreen - $34k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/to-cancel-or-not-cancel.294797/#post-2330329


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Worldmark - $16k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/recission-buy-from-resell-market.294822/


----------



## Grammarhero

9/19 - Wyndham - $62k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/trust-vs-deed.294980/#post-2332323


----------



## Grammarhero

9/19 - Jockey Club - $3k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...key-club-timeshare.293234/page-2#post-2332882


----------



## TUGBrian

Total for August 2019 is $395,000 in confirmed money put back into owners pockets!

absolutely amazing!


total counts to date are 952 owners have saved more than $12.7million dollars just by finding TUG in time!


----------



## Grammarhero

9/19 - Vistana - $55k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...u-think-i-should-rescind.295123/#post-2333849


----------



## Grammarhero

9/19 - Wyndham Margaritaville - $23.4k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/margaritaville-pigeon-forge-tn-rescission.295222/


----------



## TUGBrian

less than 200k away from 13 million!


----------



## Grammarhero

9/19 - Hilton - $14k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...just-typed-in-our-cancellation-letter.295369/


----------



## Grammarhero

9/19 - WorldMark - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-narrowly-escaped-questions.295539/#post-2337728


----------



## Grammarhero

9/19 - WorldMark - $16k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/question-about-rescinding-please-help.295689/


----------



## Grammarhero

9/19 - Welk - $15.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...h-welk-rescission-letter.287698/#post-2339076


----------



## TUGBrian

added these thank you!  so close to 13m!


----------



## Grammarhero

9/19 - Jockey Club - $7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ockey-club-resorts.222916/page-5#post-2339905


----------



## Grammarhero

9/19 - Wyndham - $80k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...aii-but-going-to-rescind.295787/#post-2339930


----------



## Grammarhero

9/19 - Grand Islander - $76k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...grand-islander-from-tour.295959/#post-2341241
@TUGBrian 
That makes over $13 million!


----------



## TUGBrian

outstanding!  $13,000,000 in confirmed rescissions.  that is hard earned money saved for folks who find TUG...put right back in their pockets at no charge whatsoever!  you simply wont find that sort of thing ANYWHERE else on the internet!

also appears Septembers total is going to be another big month for rescinding(already at $367,000)!  Makes my day that more and more owners are finding TUG in time!


----------



## Grammarhero

10/1 - Westin Flex - $14k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/newly-purchased-westin-flex.296086/page-2#post-2342598


----------



## Grammarhero

10/1 - Westin Flex - $23.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ase-questions-help.296135/page-2#post-2343071


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - DRI - $40k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ion-deposit-not-refunded.296199/#post-2343657


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Holiday Inn - $8k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...cations-time-share.267147/page-4#post-2344030


----------



## TUGBrian

Final Numbers for September 2019 were $367,000 saved for timeshare owners who found TUG in time to cancel a new Timeshare purchase and get a full refund!


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Westgate - $50k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-non-us-citizen-resident.296286/#post-2344971


----------



## Grammarhero

5/19 - Vidanta - $10.1k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ve-3-days-left-to-resend.289873/#post-2280126


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Wyndham - $33.8k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/did-i-just-taken-to-the-cleaners.296346/#post-2345186


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Westgate - $18k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westgate-cancellation.293129/page-2#post-2346341


----------



## Grammarhero

8/19 - Marriott - $53k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...k-or-wyndham-which-resale-to-purchase.296534/


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Wyndham - $25k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/svc-to-cwp-conversion.296489/


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - WorldMark - $20k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-letter.184635/page-2#post-2347823


----------



## TUGBrian

wow, october heating up!  over 13.3m!


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Westgate - $14k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/westgate-cancellation.293129/page-2#post-2348009


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Westin - $31k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...tail-at-westin-kaanapali.296809/#post-2349514


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Westgate - $7.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...westgate-need-help.274336/page-3#post-2350718


----------



## Fredflintstone

@TUGBrian, you know I doubt any timeshare company is going to take you out for beer and wings anytime soon with those losses. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Bluegreen - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-8#post-2351176


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Hilton - $20k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-rescission.297008/#post-2351342


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Holiday Inn - $8.6k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...try-club-timeshare.271091/page-3#post-2351501


----------



## Grammarhero

10/19 - Vistana - $10.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/cancellation-window-for-timeshare.261081/#post-2352454


----------



## TUGBrian

and a grand total of $309,000 confirmed rescission money back in owners pockets just by finding TUG in October 2019 alone!


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - HGVC - $21k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-rescission-letter-help.268308/page-2#post-2353615


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - Wyndham - $58k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...m-the-developer-did-we-make-a-mistake.297200/


----------



## Grammarhero

11/9 - Jockey Club - $7k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ockey-club-resorts.222916/page-5#post-2354073


----------



## TUGBrian

crossed 13.5m!


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - HICV - $11k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...lake-land-trust-property.297394/#post-2355138


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - HIVC - $11.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-a-timeshare-by-a-canadian-citizen.297528/


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - HIVC - $21.1k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...cations-time-share.267147/page-4#post-2357556


----------



## LannyPC

Not to dwell too much on technicalities here but the title of this thread"...
saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares" is a little inaccurate.  As we try to emphasize to people who come on here asking about a timeshare "cancellation" company, you cannot cancel a timeshare.  It's deeded property.  You can, however, cancel (or rescind) a timeshare purchase.

Just a thought.


----------



## Grammarhero

LannyPC said:


> Not to dwell too much on technicalities here but the title of this thread"...
> saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares" is a little inaccurate.  As we try to emphasize to people who come on here asking about a timeshare "cancellation" company, you cannot cancel a timeshare.  It's deeded property.  You can, however, cancel (or rescind) a timeshare purchase.
> 
> Just a thought.


As @Grammarhero, I have to at least somewhat agree.  Maybe change “canceling timeshares” to “rescinding timeshares.”


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - Bluegreen - $27k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-9#post-2358531


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - Westgate - $10.6k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...i-already-want-to-cancel.281709/#post-2359675


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - Wyndham - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...nd-1-day-late-any-advice.293818/#post-2320783


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - Holiday Inn - $30k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/helping-out-my-parents.298096/#post-2361232


----------



## Fredflintstone

Grammarhero said:


> 11/19 - Holiday Inn - $30k
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/helping-out-my-parents.298096/#post-2361232



You know, the dudes on the timeshare sales floor are going to think everyone at TUG are a bunch of Grinches. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero

5/19 - Wyndham - $9.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...address-for-wyndham-2018.278463/#post-2287229

6/19 - Wyndham - $9.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-letter.273061/#post-2300549

7/19 - Wyndham - $9.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...s-for-wyndham-2018.278463/page-2#post-2312814

8/19 - Wyndham - $9.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-cancellation-clarification.294187/#post-2329325

Though these guests rescinded, they did not share their rescinded values.  However, the rescinded values are at least $9.9k.  That's from 64k contracts at $155/1k pts, which is the lowest I've seen so far.


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - Hilton - $9.6k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...d-still-got-shot-by-the-timeshare-gun.298199/


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - Wyndham - $19.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...california-public-report.298216/#post-2362109


----------



## TUGBrian

13.6m!


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Bluegreen - $9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-9#post-2362738


----------



## jabberwocky

Fredflintstone said:


> You know, the dudes on the timeshare sales floor are going to think everyone at TUG are a bunch of Grinches.



Yeah - I would probably feel bad about this - but we're not the ones selling lumps of coal priced as if it were gold.


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Sheraton - $13.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-bought.298137/#post-2363151


----------



## CPNY

Grammarhero said:


> 12/19 - Sheraton - $13.5k
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-bought.298137/#post-2363151


11/19 8K HGVC sadly my mother went behind my back and bought a Hilton from a sales presentation THEN finds tug on her own and learns about rescinding THEN tells me she did it. Thanks to everyone here. dodged that bullet


----------



## Grammarhero

CPNY said:


> 11/19 8K HGVC sadly my mother went behind my back and bought a Hilton from a sales presentation THEN finds tug on her own and learns about rescinding THEN tells me she did it. Thanks to everyone here. dodged that bullet


Does she know your username here?


----------



## CPNY

Grammarhero said:


> Does she know your username here?


Nope. I asked if she jut read the forums or created an account a posted. She just read it. She told me she was going to come on and write a thank you post but didn’t. So here is my and her THANK YOU!! To everyone in this place.


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - Sheraton - $23k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/just-bought.298137/


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Diamond - $26k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...need-some-opinions.278702/page-2#post-2363278


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Sheraton - $13.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sheraton-flex-purchase.298431/#post-2363938


----------



## TUGBrian

998 owners saved!


----------



## TUGBrian

$286,000 dollars saved by 15 owners in November 2019 alone!


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Wyndham - $100k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-me-out-of-wyndham-hooks.297442/page-2#post-2364176
OP’s rescission price confirmed via PM, as attached.


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Wyndham - $17.5k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/wyndham-rewards-visa-refund.298633/#post-2365924


----------



## TUGBrian

Grammarhero said:


> 12/19 - Wyndham - $17.5k
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/wyndham-rewards-visa-refund.298633/#post-2365924



hurray!  this was the 1000th person to have found the TUG forums in time to rescind a new Timeshare purchase after discovering the resale market and other such facts that were not disclosed to them!

Every single one of these folks got the help they needed completely free just by finding TUG, a truly amazing milestone!


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Bluegreen - $18.3k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescinding-bluegreen.270466/page-9#post-2367900


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - DVC - $28.2k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-dvc-members.298848/#post-2368312


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Wyndham - $17.9k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-purchased-from-wyndham.298931/#post-2368805


----------



## Fredflintstone

Grammarhero said:


> 12/19 - Wyndham - $17.9k
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-purchased-from-wyndham.298931/#post-2368805



And notice, even at a buck they are having trouble finding takers. 0 yes zero bids....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - HGVC - $15k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ter-than-where-purchased.298509/#post-2369106


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Hilton Grand - $9.1k
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/cancellation-proceed-time.298886/#post-2369118


----------



## TUGBrian

so very close to closing out the year with 14million!!!  less than 6k away!


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Wyndham - $20k

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...t-would-be-today-correct.299058/#post-2369966

We have officially reached $14 million in confirmed savings.


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Westin - $10.1k








						Just bought....
					

First of all - congratulations on the decision to rescind.  Absolutely the right call in this situation.  This auction ends shortly - but you can see how the market values SFlex (very few WFlex packages have come to market as it is relatively new)...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

interesting that the link preview/change only seems to impact new posts...vs old posts with links in them.


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Woodstone Massanutten - $6k








						Woodstone at Messanutten
					

I would like input from the community on a timeshare I purchased today for $5990. The property is Woodstone at Massanutten resort in Virginia. It's a floating unit, week number 40, luxury partial kitchen. My maintenance fee is $237.25 annually. It's a bi-yearly with a bonus week annually from...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> interesting that the link preview/change only seems to impact new posts...vs old posts with links in them.



It seems to be how the new software uses a different URL tag



		Code:
	

New: [URL unfurl="true"]https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/woodstone-at-messanutten.299139/[/URL]
Old: [URL]https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/questions-koolina-2-bdm-mountain-view-penthouse.230207/#post-1783677[/URL]


It seems that the "unfurl=true" is what provides the preview. However, I tried to replicate that with the Hyperlink button and it doesn't seem to work for me.

Example using Hyperlink button;
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-mountain-view-penthouse.230207/#post-1783677


----------



## dioxide45

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-mountain-view-penthouse.230207/#post-1783677
Well, I can't even replicate the preview. Above tag has the "unfurl=true" and no preview.

Okay, below is by copying the link from the Share button on a post, above is just copy and pasting a link from the browser address bar in to a new post.









						View map for Ko Olina
					

I've seen a thread were there was a map of the resort with the views listed but after 15 minutes I still can't find it.    HELP ;)




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

12/19 - Bluegreen - $11k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/bluegreen-vacations-1st-time-buyer-cancelling.299236/post-2372506


----------



## pedro47

I feel that this website gives the consumer two (2) sides of the story of purchasing a timeshare resort and timeshare owner ship. One the consumer can purchase
directly from a developer and secondly, a consumer can purchase a timeshare from a timeshare owner and saved eighty (80) to ninety-five (95) percent from the developer cost.

Plus, this website is about actually timeshare owners sharing information and their experiences the good, the bad and awesome vacations experiences with their families and friends.

Plus, this information, suggestion, and advice is *free.*


----------



## flmgrip

Pricing question
					

Thank you for this forum, I have found it in time to quite likely rescind my just purchased timeshare.  Is this deal really really bad, really bad or just bad lol?  Wyndham ?silver level?, 200000 points, vip for 2 years, perks for 1 year free. rci for life, 300000 bonus points to be used within...




					tugbbs.com
				




count me in! $29.5k ...


----------



## wooglin157

Stayed at a DRI resort in Hawaii and did the sampler package. Rescinded and saved that cost. I believe around $4000.

Also staying in a HGVC resort in Orlando and attended a presentation. Did a 1600 point package with 3200 bonus points. Is about $8500. This happened on Tuesday. I'll be sending a letter today as we have 10 days. We actually felt better about that one, but after fully diving more into the resale possibilities and the overall numbers, buying developer just doesn't make sense. And 1600 points just seem useless overall. Especially with Hilton since the direct buy perks don't seem to be that strong vs resale.


----------



## TUGBrian

$357,000 saved in December 2019 alone!


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Hilton - $20k








						Cancel my contract - Help with address needed!
					

I did a very bad deal with HGVC today without any researching. I am sending my cancelation letter tomorrow. The contract doesn't specify the address and only refer to " send certified mail to the Developer". I am assuming the development's address would be the one listed in the contract. Is that...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Wyndham - $16k








						Is my agent trying to trick me out of rescinding? Is my rescind info correct?
					

i purchased a timeshare on 12/30/2019 at the NYC Wyndham 45 location. I did some research the next day and found the barrage of negative reviews that this timeshare company has ad got cold feet. Since it is still within 7 days of my contract signing, i decided to rescind the contract. I...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Hilton - $24k








						Cancel my contract - Help with address needed!
					

@CaptAdam, Under the buying and selling forum there is a stickie on how to rescind. Here is a direct link  https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html  The clock is ticking to legally rescind your contract. Good news is you just bought yesterday so you have time. There is a...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Holiday Inn - $13.9k








						Rescinding on an HICV Orange Lake Country Club Timeshare???
					

Thank you all for the information provided about canceling the contract.  My wife and I signed our contact yesterday (1/7/20) and have already written our cancellation letter.  We had met with Kevin at Orange Lake in Kissimmee, Fl.  He was not pushy at all. We did not feel pressured, but the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Hilton - $13k








						HGVC Rescission letter help (2018)
					

Congratulations, HGVC is great, and you can buy in for a lot less money.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Hilton - $9.2k








						Cancel my contract - Help with address needed!
					

Just received emails about confirmation of the cancelation. What a relief :). Thank everyone again!   Congratulations. I am still waiting for my post to reach to them. Hopefully today :)




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - WorldMark - $28k








						Purchased Worldmark & Sent Rescission Thanks to TUG
					

1/11/20 - I purchased 10,000 annual credits and they threw in 10,000 bonus credits for about $28k,  Found this forum same day, became a member and did the normal research.  Faxed in my rescission 1/12/20 and followed up by sending my rescission letter certified mail yesterday (1/13/20).  Many...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

14.2m in savings!


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Diamond - $4k








						Diamond Sampler
					

I’ve seen quite a few threads on rescinding the sampler but I really haven’t seen much about whether or not it can be a good deal. After declining to purchase points at a Diamond sales meeting I was offered the sampler. I declined that as well, but got an offer that I could think about it for a...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Wyndham - $29k








						Having second thoughts
					

Hey, everyone!  My wife and I attended a presentation this morning and to make a long story short we pulled the plug on 200k points (deeded at the Orlando property) for $29k and maintenance fees of $119.67.  We went into this whole thing knowing very little, but we were DVC members years ago...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Wyndham - $60.5k








						Need Advice
					

How do I PM you? Just attach the file on here?  You could also let us know where your other two Wyndham TS are located.  That will let us know the deficiency treatment upon foreclosure.




					tugbbs.com
				



Thanks to @SNA27 for getting OP to open up and confirm rescinded amounts.


----------



## SNA27

Grammarhero said:


> 1/20 - Wyndham - $60.5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need Advice
> 
> 
> How do I PM you? Just attach the file on here?  You could also let us know where your other two Wyndham TS are located.  That will let us know the deficiency treatment upon foreclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to @SNA27 for getting OP to open up and confirm rescinded amounts.



It's very difficult to assess what he has gotten himself into. The details so far are incomplete and hence incoherent. He seems to be distracted by the single/married minutia like a drowning man clutching at straws. Let's hope he can get his mind into focus and do the needful. I hope he doesn't mess up the rescission letter. Perhaps he should hare it for your review before he mails it.


----------



## Grammarhero

SNA27 said:


> It's very difficult to assess what he has gotten himself into. The details so far are incomplete and hence incoherent. He seems to be distracted by the single/married minutia like a drowning man clutching at straws. Let's hope he can get his mind into focus and do the needful. I hope he doesn't mess up the rescission letter. Perhaps he should hare it for your review before he mails it.


We helped her rescind the $60.5k Wyndham contract.  Thank goodness we reviewed the rescission letter. Obviously, she also still has the $60.6k contract that she put a $11.3k down payment on.  Her option is to dispute via credit cards and/or default.  We did the best we could to help her help herself. But at some point, there needs to be some self-help.


----------



## Fredflintstone

Jury orders Wyndham Worldwide to pay $20 million to whistleblower
					

There is a major development about a case against a renowned resort company -- Wyndham Worldwide.




					abc7news.com
				




Another reason why State legislatures need to require buyer and seller counsel. Folks suffering from dementia may be at risk.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero

11/19 - Diamond - $4k








						Diamond Resorts deeded ownership to US Collection
					

We’ve been Diamond owners for 13 years. We have a deeded ownership at Kaanapali Resort.  Our maintenance fees have gone up from $900/ year to over $1500/ year and we also pay dues of over $350 / year to be in The Club as we exchange our week in Hawaii into points to use at other resorts. We’ve...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Westin - $78k








						New Westin Flex owner - what did I miss?
					

My wife and I are in our mid-60's, retired, live by ourselves in the Dallas area, and are in good active health. We've been to many TS presentations over the years and never purchased due to restrictions from family and work - no longer! Three days ago, we purchased the Westin Flex plan -...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Diamond - $27k








						Rescind or keep: Kaanapali Beach Club
					

We just purchased a Diamond Resorts Hawaiian Collection at the Kaanapali Beach Club.  7500 points a year, 7500 Bonus points, one year fee credit, 2 dream weeks and two cruises for about 27k (including closing) and 1750 annual maintenance fees.  It's a big investment, which we'll have to figure...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

14.4 million!


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Wyndham - $40k








						Converting Club Wyndham Points into Maintenance Fee Dollars
					

We recently were told by a Wyndham sales person that you can convert Club Wyndham points (not Wyndham rewards points) into cash (via gift cards) at a conversion rate of 2200 points = $25.00. This sounds too good to be true. Does anyone know about anything like this?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Wyndham - $20k








						HELP! New owner, educate me...
					

Got it, advice is to rescind. Are all costs ex. Closing fee etc. returned?   Next step: Can I get educated by current Wyndham owners or where can I find answers...  I'm in process of reading all the disclosures.  Just purchased 127,000 points in TN Smokies as first time owner. We travel a lot...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Wyndham - $16.5k








						Buyer’s Remorse
					

Actually, I think the entry of the big brands like Marriott, HGVC, Westin, Wyndham, etc. has cleaned up many/most of the truly fraudulent practices by developers. They still spin, tell partial truths, and use emotion to push people to buy things they may not need, but the outright fraud is much...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - WorldMark - $20k








						7 day cancel
					

Crap.  On vacation in Worldmark Indio California.   We fell for the pitch and bought 2 days ago. ($18,000!) Came to our senses.  Within the 7 day. We are still at the resort.  We need to cancel.  What's the process?   Easier to go into the office here or....?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Diamond - $9.3k








						Sales rep. lies and paying "Retail Value" for a stay if we rescind
					

I stupidly bought 5k bianual points at a sales pitch.  The sales rep. lied about several thing such as resale value would be close to 2/3 of the purchase value and I would have access to more than 4K locations and other services, but missed to mention that this would need to be done through...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

We have put more than 14.5Million dollars back into the pockets of Timeshare owners who were lucky enough to find us in time to rescind!

including 424,800 in January 2020 alone!


----------



## Grammarhero

1/20 - Attitash - $8k








						Just purchased an RCI Timeshare at Attitash Mountain Village NH... Bad Idea???
					

Hi,  My wife and I just purchased a week at Attitash Village in NH for $8k with 59,000 points and a $650 maintenance fee... I prob should of done more research but it seemed like a good idea.  Did we get screwed? Should we cancel???  Thanks!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - Hilton - $13k








						Cancellation proceed time?
					

Hello everyone,  My husband and I went for an honeymoon last week and was convinced to purchase a Hilton grand vacation ownership in Florida on 12/11. I regretted almost immediately at same day afternoon when we were at Disney.... So we read a lot of threads on TUG forum and took action to send...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - Wyndham - $20k








						1 day left to rescind contract and need some advice!
					

We got 126k points with 175 bonus points for 19k.  They were "resale" points, but purchased officially.  I understand that I can get the same amount of points for like $800 resale online, and am likely going to rescind the contract.  However.....I like that our current points include Wyndham and...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - Wyndham - $23k








						Rescission of Wyndham timeshare
					

Just got talked into a Wyndham timeshare in Nevada and now want out within the 5 day limit. Any tips?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Mongoose

I went to a timeshare sales pitch at orange lake back in 2007 and Diamond in 2010.  They want $20-44K for developer cost.  Thanks to TUG I have purchased a total of six on the secondary market for pennies on the dollar and sold or gave back 3 I could no longer use effectively due to relocation.  I now have three HICV I picked up at South Beach, Smoky Mountain and Lake Geneva for $1 each, one Platinum and one Diamond.  I'm now looking at my first Marriott EOYO and Hyatt EOYE.  TUG has literally saved me tens of thousands of dollars.  Thank you TUG and Thank you TUG Community!


----------



## Grammarhero

Grammarhero said:


> 1/20 - Attitash - $8k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased an RCI Timeshare at Attitash Mountain Village NH... Bad Idea???
> 
> 
> Hi,  My wife and I just purchased a week at Attitash Village in NH for $8k with 59,000 points and a $650 maintenance fee... I prob should of done more research but it seemed like a good idea.  Did we get screwed? Should we cancel???  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


Apologies.  This is actually
2/20 - Attitash - $8k








						Just purchased an RCI Timeshare at Attitash Mountain Village NH... Bad Idea???
					

Hi,  My wife and I just purchased a week at Attitash Village in NH for $8k with 59,000 points and a $650 maintenance fee... I prob should of done more research but it seemed like a good idea.  Did we get screwed? Should we cancel???  Thanks!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Panina

Elara $22,000








						Whats the difference between Trump, Elara, and Hgvc Vegas?
					

I've rescinded the sale of Elara property this past week and I'd like to buy a resale in short order.  After research on this site I'm looking for Platinum or Gold, maintenance fees below $800, and enough points to make it worth it.  I travel about four hotel nights a month for work (self...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Panina

Bluegreen  $15, 052.








						Rescinding Bluegreen
					

What is the time allowed to rescind on a Bluegreen TS purchase in Ga?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - Holiday Inn - $6.5k








						Is 6.5k for 30000 points and about $420 year fees a reasonable value for the money?
					

We spent about 6.5k (5.7 plus closing) total for Fox river, IL Holiday inn resort (Orange Lake Resort (IHG) with an annual fee of $420 for maintenance and IHG membership costs. This includes RCI access and about 30000 points per year that can be used on RCI and on IHG resorts.  The only thing I...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - Westgate - $25k








						Westgate Rescission by a Non US Citizen/Resident
					

Greetings to one and all. I am a newbie to this forum and my wife and I are both citizens of the Republic of Trinidad and Tobago a twin island state in the southern Caribbean. We just returned from vacation while on holiday in Orlando, Florida where we stayed at Westgate Lakes and Spa. While...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - Bluegreen - $9.5k








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

I am here for February's edition of 'Bluegreen recision letter anxiety' I purchased a 9000 bi-annual package on 1/25 and realized that night what I had done.  When I returned home from vacation, I overnight shipped a letter to the address stated in the contract notifying them of the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - Diamond - $25k








						What happens once we submit Rescission Letter to Diamond Resorts?
					

My mom is already a DRI owner and last weekend at a sales presentation she got talked into buying more points to solve a problem that points don't solve. (Topic for another thread...) I have found this forum to be so valuable in helping understand how to get her out of this situation, so THANK...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

14.6million!


----------



## Mongoose

TUGBrian said:


> 14.6million!


Just wondering do the TUG Admin's catch any heat (legal or otherwise) from the industry?  I can't imagine the developers would be thrilled with your work here.


----------



## TUGBrian

not particularly.

the folks who are more inclined to send nastygram letters are the scammers and upfront fee shysters that get reported here in various threads etc.  especially when those forum posts start showing up when you type in the companies name in google etc.

sadly our 15mil or so isnt much of a dent in the multi-billion-dollar timeshare retail sales industry!


----------



## John W

TUGBrian said:


> not particularly.
> 
> the folks who are more inclined to send nastygram letters are the scammers and upfront fee shysters that get reported here in various threads etc.  especially when those forum posts start showing up when you type in the companies name in google etc.
> 
> sadly our 15mil or so isnt much of a dent in the multi-billion-dollar timeshare retail sales industry!



Can not thank you all enough for this website.  Wife and I and our daughters took a trip down to Myrtle Beach this past week and stayed in the new HGVC Ocean Enclave.  Play was absolutely amazing.  We did the sales pitch and ended up taking a 4100 point Silver for 23k, 15,000 bonus points that must be used within an allotted timeframe and HOA fee annually of $885.  I give them credit as I am not one to jump on what appears to be a good deal without researching, but they got us.  We paid 3k down and was set to take on a 10 year loan at $4800 or so per year plus the HOA annually.  Fortunately, I did research when I was back in the comfort of our own home and came across this site.  I immediately signed up and paid the $15 annual to do more research.  We will definitely still be picking up a time share but with the knowledge on this board, I will not be better suited to play the hand! I was able to send out the certified rescind letter this morning with USPS which is 4 days, and within the approved timeframe in our contract.  Thank you all for not just helping me, but the many others I have been seeing on here that have been helped.  

It is nothing against the sales team with HGVC, it was more that the deal was not as good of a deal as I thought it would be.  

As far as the Ocean Enclave, the place is amazing.  Understanding we were there in offseason, we had some things to do while we were down there.

Thanks again all, and I look forward to being a part of this site as we continue to search for our timeshare in Myrtle.

~John


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - Hilton - $14.9k








						Cancellation proceed time?
					

As long as one rescinds within the timeframe and method as listed in the contract then a rescission will happen 100% of the time.  When and where did you purchase?  We purchased Friday the 14th. Orlando Florida is where we did the purchasing at. I just want to make sure I’m sending to the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## jmarphil

I can't thank this group/community enough for the GREAT INFO and insight on timeshares! First of all, I am not sure I got my rescission letter in on time, however, if so we( my wife and I) will have saved about $21,000.00 thanks to the information from this forum. We did the HGVC presentation in Myrtle Beach at the Ocean 22 and it was awesome to include the HHonors points for the $500 to stay at the Anderson Ocean Club for 3 nights back in Dec. Well, since they couldn't get us there to "buy in" they offered a "locked rate and a VIP package at 8 different resorts to use in the next 18 months. Long story short, HGVC Main Sales in Orlando called and made us an offer that was pretty good, 1 Bdrm 3400 annual Gold Points at Ocean Enclave Myrtle Beach, SC. They would lock a lower cost for the points and a MF of $800 plus annual club dues and award 1400 bonus points and "match with addl. 1400 bonus points" for accepting the deal. Total cost almost $23,000.00 financing roughly $19,000.00. I did get a confirmation email they had received the cancellation/rescission letter and the sales team member agreed that he would work to rescind the contract.....Here's hoping!!!! Now I plan to "bargain hunt" here on TUG for a better resale opportunity after reading all of "New To Timesharing" advice. As a "THANK YOU" to Tug I paid the $15 and joined TUG. Thank you all for the GREAT ADVICE! I HIGHLY RECOMMEND YOUR site and membership. Thanks again!


----------



## heitmullerj02

If you really want HGVC check on ebay, I bought 5k points, 2 bedroom lockoff, for $100 at a lovely resort in Carlsbad.  I enjoy going every year and have not wanted to trade yet.  Will try that next year.


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - Wyndham - $24k








						[ 2019 ] Instructions on cancelling your recent Wyndham timeshare purchase
					

Hello. I signed up today for a timeshare, and when getting home and reading the manual, and comparing to what we were told about the Wyndham program, they are two different stories. Our contract, in NY, says we have 7 days to cancel and to refer to page 1 for guidance. However, page one has no...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - HGVC - $22k








						1st time poster!
					

All...firstly, thanks for this resource. My family and I were solicited with a week long stay in Ocean Towers, HI from 10-16 Feb, and got duped into buying during the presentation (22k for 4800 Plat EOY 1 br + 12k points as an incentive).  Needless to say, upon finding this site, and learning...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - Wyndham - $19.8k








						I need to rescind but I don't even have the contract!
					

You are indeed among the fortunate people who have found TUG in time to rescind. The timeshare company is required by law to rescind your contract when you comply with the rescission instructions given in your contract. You are within the specified time frame and you can rest assured that all...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

Grammarhero said:


> 2/20 - DVC - $19.5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to rescind but I don't even have the contract!
> 
> 
> So we're at Wyndham in TN currently and got talked into purchasing 126,000 after the sales rep basically promised us that would buy us trading through RCI into DVC for a fraction of the cost (we've debated DVC for years but truthfully cant afford it). This was more affordable but now looking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


It’s Wyndham. The conversation went to DVC that’s why they initially purchased (weasel sales rep buy here and use to trade for Disney)


----------



## Grammarhero

CPNY said:


> It’s Wyndham. The conversation went to DVC that’s why they initially purchased (weasel sales rep buy here and use to trade for Disney)


Thanks for noticing.  My mistake.


----------



## Grammarhero

2/20 - Wyndham - $20k








						Rescission Of contract
					

Hi I have been reading a bunch.  I was persuaded yesterday into signing a contract.  I am having regrets and will be rescinding.  Per my contract I have a 7 day window.  I followed one of the templates on how to write a rescission letter (thank you!) & have the address.  My question is what page...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

Just adding the two posters who posted their savings directly into this thread.

2/20 - HGVC - $23k








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

1/20 - Diamond - $27k https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/rescind-or-keep-kaanapali-beach-club.300414/




					tugbbs.com
				




2/20 - HGVC - $21k








						Hundreds of Timeshare Owners have found TUG & saved Millions of dollars cancelling timeshares!
					

I can't thank this group/community enough for the GREAT INFO and insight on timeshares! First of all, I am not sure I got my rescission letter in on time, however, if so we( my wife and I) will have saved about $21,000.00 thanks to the information from this forum. We did the HGVC presentation in...




					tugbbs.com
				




Just for kicks, I tabbed the 2019 rescission stats.  In 2019, TUG had $3,151,800 in confirmed savings from 155 owners, or an average of $20.3k savings/owner.  As 84 percent of reported TS rescinders will report the rescinded amount, likely savings was $3.8 million in 2019.  Throughout the years, TUG confirmed about $15 million in confirmed savings, but the amount with unconfirmed savings is likely $18 million, which is a bigger dent than $15 million.


----------



## TUGBrian

14.8m total to date!  closing in on 15m confirmed...should easily hit it in March!


----------



## Grammarhero

3/20 - Hilton - $23k








						Cancellation proceed time?
					

As long as one rescinds within the timeframe and method as listed in the contract then a rescission will happen 100% of the time.  When and where did you purchase?  We purchased Friday the 14th. Orlando Florida is where we did the purchasing at. I just want to make sure I’m sending to the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

deleted


----------



## dgalati

TUGBrian said:


> 14.8m total to date!  closing in on 15m confirmed...should easily hit it in March!


Imagine the amount that has been saved by many that learned to buy resale before needing to rescind.


----------



## Grammarhero

3/20 - Westgate - $8k








						[ 2014 ] Cancelling a Westgate Timeshare [merged]
					

It’s done? I received my deposit the other day but that’s it? No confrontation of the cancellation of the contract?That's correct. You're done. There is no confrontation because you are no longer dealing with the sales dept.  The sales people are the ones who would confront you and try to talk...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/20 - HGVC - $19k








						HGV Rescission letter/email combo
					

I recently signed a timeshare contract with HGV on 2/28. Having done little to no research before the fact, I had deep buyer's remorse. I'm so glad I found TUG and have already completed the rescission process, pending refund.  I drafted and posted the rescission letter whilst still on vacation...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

Total Confirmed savings in Feb 2020: *$305,700!*


----------



## Grammarhero

3/20 - WorldMark - $17k








						Just Rescinded
					

Hello All,   Just became a member of TUG after reading my WorldMark Wyndham contract and doing some research after getting suckered into a presentation in Vegas and coming out with a vacation ownership. Luckily, I quickly realized I made a huge mistake that same day. I am still within the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/20 - Vacation Village - $10.1k
I’m at a VV TS Resort.  Noticed a new TS owner had a welcome packet.  I convinced him to rescind and, if he still wants it, but at Timeshare Nation for $1.


----------



## TUGBrian

dozens of TUG members also giving away VV resorts here in the marketplace as well.  nearly 40 ads for vv parkway alone









						Vacation Village at Parkway classified listings | timeshare users group
					

Vacation Village at Parkway Timeshare Resort in Kissimmee, FL User rating 7.89 with 76 reviews




					tug2.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/20 - HGVC- $29k








						First TS!
					

Hello, I just recently bought a TS in Orlando through HGVC.  Wife was sold on the idea before we even got the pricing ($29k for 4800 pts + 14,400 bonus pts).  It was not a good deal in my opinion, and luckily now she's on board with rescinding (working on it now).  It appears that most people...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## LannyPC

TUGBrian said:


> dozens of TUG members also giving away VV resorts here in the marketplace as well.  nearly 40 ads for vv parkway alone



I am really curious as to how a sales person at VV could convince a potential buyer that buying there is a good investment with stats like that.


----------



## CPNY

LannyPC said:


> I am really curious as to how a sales person at VV could convince a potential buyer that buying there is a good investment with stats like that.


Go to redweek and many resorts have multiple listings.


----------



## TUGBrian

dont need to go anywhere to find tons of resales for certain resorts....marketplace has it all =)

as for the above question, thats easy.  the majority of potential timeshare buyers have no idea you can buy a timeshare on the resale market.


----------



## TUGBrian

closing in on 15m!


----------



## jmarphil

jmarphil said:


> I can't thank this group/community enough for the GREAT INFO and insight on timeshares! First of all, I am not sure I got my rescission letter in on time, however, if so we( my wife and I) will have saved about $21,000.00 thanks to the information from this forum. We did the HGVC presentation in Myrtle Beach at the Ocean 22 and it was awesome to include the HHonors points for the $500 to stay at the Anderson Ocean Club for 3 nights back in Dec. Well, since they couldn't get us there to "buy in" they offered a "locked rate and a VIP package at 8 different resorts to use in the next 18 months. Long story short, HGVC Main Sales in Orlando called and made us an offer that was pretty good, 1 Bdrm 3400 annual Gold Points at Ocean Enclave Myrtle Beach, SC. They would lock a lower cost for the points and a MF of $800 plus annual club dues and award 1400 bonus points and "match with addl. 1400 bonus points" for accepting the deal. Total cost almost $23,000.00 financing roughly $19,000.00. I did get a confirmation email they had received the cancellation/rescission letter and the sales team member agreed that he would work to rescind the contract.....Here's hoping!!!! Now I plan to "bargain hunt" here on TUG for a better resale opportunity after reading all of "New To Timesharing" advice. As a "THANK YOU" to Tug I paid the $15 and joined TUG. Thank you all for the GREAT ADVICE! I HIGHLY RECOMMEND YOUR site and membership. Thanks again!


All of you BEAUTIFUL TUGGERS,
I wanted to give an update... as of Feb 29, my deposit was credited back to my Credit Card. I have also tried to login to my HGVC account that I had used based on the "contract #" that said previously waiting for membership to be activated. Now all I get is an error message that says "There are no active memberships associated with this account." WOO HOO!  Rescission letter worked! Thanks again TUG for SHARING the TRUTH!
 VERY HAPPY TO BE A TUGGER!


----------



## Grammarhero

3/20 - Wyndham - $20k








						[ 2015 ] Just purchased Wyndham Timeshare - Need to Rescind
					

Complet  completely agree. But they buyer sent UPS. I hope for their sake it’s ok  I highly doubt Wyndham will hold up a rescission because they sent it UPS versus certified. The contract may specify certified mail, but it’s not worth a court battle that they would lose anyway, and cost them...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/20 - Wyndham - $35k








						[ 2015 ] Just purchased Wyndham Timeshare - Need to Rescind
					

Complet  completely agree. But they buyer sent UPS. I hope for their sake it’s ok  I highly doubt Wyndham will hold up a rescission because they sent it UPS versus certified. The contract may specify certified mail, but it’s not worth a court battle that they would lose anyway, and cost them...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

17k away from 15 million!


----------



## Grammarhero

4/20 - Wyndham - $19.5k








						Recision confirmation, Visa card, & “Vacation club” account?!?!
					

Hello All. Glad I found this group in time. My husband and I got pressured and basically duped during a “deceptive” presentation (turned into 6 hours....) on 3/13 in which we ended up purchasing a timeshare with a sales price of 19, 500 and 126,000 points. After doing more research and finding...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

And with todays Wyndham rescission, we have now topped $15 MILLION dollars in confirmed rescissions for TUG members that found this forum in time to cancel a new Timeshare purchase and get a full refund!

Not one single dollar was charged to any of these owners, simply the help and advice of other owners just like them who likely got similar advice years ago when they discovered TUG shortly after buying a Timeshare themselves!


----------



## Grammarhero

4/20 - Wyndham - $50k








						Thinking about buying wyndham points
					

I have been looking into buying Wyndham points as we like to stay at the wilderness at the smokies a few times each year. I can not seem to see the benefit of having the time share points vs renting points/ booking through someone from Tug. Calculating how many points it would take to stay for a...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## BettyBoop02

@Grammarhero You're doing great work! I wish I had run into you 12 years ago when rescinding could have saved me thousands.

Feel free to let the next Vacation Village rescinder know I've got a free one for them!  
(Just posted in bargain bin.)


----------



## Grammarhero

6/20 - Diamond - $17k








						Best way to get rid of a Diamond timeshare
					

I recently attended a timeshare presentation at Puebla Bonito Resort in Cabo San Lucas. We told the sales manager we didn't want to buy but were interested in getting rid of our Diamond Resort timeshare points. He said that for less than $1,000 dollars they would have a Company Called Timeshare...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

7/4 - HGVC - 19k








						Just purchased and having second thoughts!
					

Hello - Yesterday I bought a 5k point every-other-year (gold) plan to get into the system.  We live 4 hours from Hilton Head so we bought in at Ocean Oak.   We have four young kids ages 4-to-9, so we figure we will come here once a year, hopefully snagging some open season rates on our off...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

7/20 - Berkley Orlando - $17k








						did I do the stupid thing?
					

I still have time to get out of it.  I have a early summer 2 bedroom week at VVP.  It generates around 42 TPU per year with $1021/yr maint.  We decided to swap it for a 2 bedroom in Berkley Orlando week 52 that generates 78k points/yr at I think it was $560/yr maint …… cost $17k   The drop in...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

7/20 - Bluegreen - $17.5k








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

I am here for February's edition of 'Bluegreen recision letter anxiety' I purchased a 9000 bi-annual package on 1/25 and realized that night what I had done.  When I returned home from vacation, I overnight shipped a letter to the address stated in the contract notifying them of the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

Finally caught up on these, over 15.2Million now!


----------



## Grammarhero

Deleted


----------



## Grammarhero

7/20 - HGVC - $32k








						Needing reasurance.
					

We visited ocean enclave in myrtle beach and purchased 4800 points 1br platinum season directly from them. We are 27 and I love the idea as it would force us to go and do more often. Even after doing a lot of math and telling myself we'd "break even" in about 16yrs, I had such anxiety that it...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

7/20 - Wyndham - $25k








						Rescission not being honored..
					

I rescinded my timeshare "purchase" with Wyndham Hawaii back in November..Well documented mailed receipt sent day 4 of the rescission period.  Deposit was placed on my Visa.   Wyndham has fought this tooth and nail.  Visa looked at my postmarked receipts, agreed with us as we cancelled within...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

7/20 - MVC - $10.9k








						MVC Newbie Here... Could use some advice to maximize the program.
					

Rescission letter sent via email and they already confirmed receipt and will process immediately.   I really want to thank you, guys. You helped me save a bunch of money, regret, and headaches. Please let me know how I can return the favor.    Additionally, I will be signing up as a paid member...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

and now over 15.3 million!


----------



## Grammarhero

7/20 - Bluegreen - $20k








						Rescinding Bluegreen
					

What is the time allowed to rescind on a Bluegreen TS purchase in Ga?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

7/20 - Westgate - $18k








						Think I might be screwed
					

Hey all, I tried to read through all of the cancellations discussions but did not find what I was looking for.  My mother and I were suckered into buying into WG Smoky Mountains on July 10th. We came to our senses on July 20th and tried to contact them to get the instructions to cancel (had not...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45

I thought I would mention, a little over a year ago I made a video on my YouTube channel about knowing your right of rescission. So far I have had seven comments thanking me for that video and how they found it when starting to do research after buying a developer timeshare. Helped to save them tens of thousands of dollars! Get out the word to make sure people buying at least understand their rights and are informed about what they are buying.


----------



## Grammarhero

8/20 - Wyndham - $19k








						[ 2019 ] Instructions on cancelling your recent Wyndham timeshare purchase
					

Hello. I signed up today for a timeshare, and when getting home and reading the manual, and comparing to what we were told about the Wyndham program, they are two different stories. Our contract, in NY, says we have 7 days to cancel and to refer to page 1 for guidance. However, page one has no...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

8/20 - Wyndham - $25k








						Help me rescind please
					

I swore I wouldn’t do it, but I allowed myself to get pulled in to purchasing a Club Wyndham Vacation membership. I purchased on Saturday the 22nd of August 2020, today is Sunday the 23rd. Can someone help me with the steps I need to take to rescind this membership and ensure I’m free from...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

8/20 - Hyatt - $9k








						Help me rescind please
					

Did you send certified? Email and fax a rescission letter Just in case.  What’s the fax number? Are we sure it and the email are still working?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

updated to add these recents, thank you!


----------



## Grammarhero

8/20 - HICV - $13k








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

My wife and I went involved in this matter and bought at Holiday Inn Club Vacation in timeshare. After buying in April 2019 then several months passed to activate our account until debiting payments amounting to 4,500 dollars. But after activating the account I have tried to use  but we had this...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

15.4 million with that latest holiday inn club rescission!


----------



## Grammarhero

9/20 - Wyndham - $21k








						Canceling Wyndham CWA
					

Hi All,  Need some help. I signed a contract in South Carolina on 09/02.  After coming back from vacation and reading all the documents in detail and also joining this forum, I want to cancel my contract. Sunday USPS is closed and Monday is Labor Day holiday. SC rule is 5 days ( not sure if it...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/20 - Wyndham - $30k








						Access or Select?
					

Several years ago purchased 400,000 points for $65k but all in Access. Even though in silver status, discounts and upgrades can only be used if booking within 60 days. We are flexible and have no problem booking in advance or at a moments notice, but have had to book 13 months out because...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/20 - Hilton - $9k








						Hilton Timeshare Rescind
					

I just bought a timeshare with Hilton Grand Vacations yesterday and originally I planned to say “no” to any sales pitch as I do not want a lifetime commitment. However, upon hearing the “Term 7” deal where I only own a timeshare for 7 years I gave in. I regretted it almost immediately once I saw...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/20 - Wyndham - $16.1k








						Rescission question
					

Does Wyndham typically acknowledge that they received your rescission letter?  I know they don’t have to by law, but saw that some people posted that they received an email.  I also had to put $0 down, so if they don’t have to confirm rescission, I am not sure how I know it went through!  I got...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/20 - Bluegreen - $12k








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

we searched, found this forum as well as others and wrote the letter that night.  Had the front desk print it in the morning and we sent it off certified.  They received it today. Now we wait.  There are two parts to a rescission. You have done all that is required. You sent your letter by...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/20 - HIVC - $15k








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

My wife and I went involved in this matter and bought at Holiday Inn Club Vacation in timeshare. After buying in April 2019 then several months passed to activate our account until debiting payments amounting to 4,500 dollars. But after activating the account I have tried to use  but we had this...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/20 - HGVC - $20k








						New HGVC owner, advice appreciated!
					

Hi, I just came across this forum, and now realize I should’ve done my research before the presentation lol.  I’m still in my rescission period and would really appreciate any advice.  I wasn’t expecting to buy but the HGVC program seemed like it would fit my needs well and the perpetuity seemed...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/20 - WorldMark - $2k








						Need to cancel Worldmark by Wyndham Discovery Program
					

Please help!!  Ok, so my husband and I got caught up in the time share scheme in order to get a free helicopter ride in Vegas a couple weeks ago. After going back to the hotel, we realized we signed up for a horrible deal, and we really can't afford it right now. I read the contract and followed...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

and now over $15.5 Million in confirmed savings back in owners pockets!


----------



## Grammarhero

9/20 - Westgate - $10k








						Rescind westgate contract
					

I made a horrible mistake by falling for the quick talkers while visiting westgate myrtle beach Sept 12- 19th. I luckily found this site with all this information before my rescind period is up. The timeshare I purchased is in Florida so I have up to 10 days and will be sending my letter out...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

10/20 - Holiday Inn - $11.7k








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

the state you signed the contract in dictates how long you have to legally rescind.  it ranges from 3 to 15 days, sadly back in feb is well past any legal rescission period.  So once you pass this date how do you get out




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

10/20 - holiday inn - $11k








						Help!!! Did I make the wrong decision?
					

My wife and I love to travel (cruises, weekend trips etc.) but we have also taken 3-4 vacation package trips for (pay ex amount of money, take a tour, get money back etc.). We have never bought anything and always said that we wouldn't purchase, just thought of it as a cheap way to travel...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

10/20 - Westgate - $9.7k








						[ 2014 ] Cancelling a Westgate Timeshare [merged]
					

It’s done? I received my deposit the other day but that’s it? No confrontation of the cancellation of the contract?That's correct. You're done. There is no confrontation because you are no longer dealing with the sales dept.  The sales people are the ones who would confront you and try to talk...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Nick2020

I signed for a Marriott VAcation Club on Sunday - then I researched which I should have done before going to the presentation... It didn't take long to know I had to cancel- rescinded on Tuesday, got an email from them saying they are sorry to see me cancel ( I had sent them the tracking number of everything in the mail ) So now I just await my deposit back and try to learn how to travel to their villas without being a member and having to pay $17000.  and 1100 MF a year!! So glad I found this site when I did!


----------



## TUGBrian

added these last few, thank you!


----------



## Grammarhero

11/20 - Vistana - $8.4k








						[ 2020 ] New owner Vistana timeshare questions-20700 points package
					

Hi there. My wife and I attended a presentation a couple of days ago and signed up for the 20700 points  VISTANA packet which comes down to a total of $8400 with all closing costs. They also gave us 61000 points extra in the account. The fees are 480 a year which will start in 2023.  I found...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

11/20 - Vidanta - $24.4k








						Did I get a good deal? Vidanta.
					

Hello,  new here and first post after reading many threads for the last couple days. I’ll get straight into it. Me and my fiancé came down on a free week offered to her parents who have a time share and couldn’t go. They added us to their timeshare and upon check we were told to meet with the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

12/20 - HGVC - $20k








						Bought & rescinding HGVC Ocean Tower,  advice moving forward
					

Hello Everyone!  We, my wife and I, are Newbies, to the extreme!  2 days ago bought a "new" platunium timeshare at Ocean Tower HGVC while staying at the Hilton Waikoloa Village on the Big Island using traveling points from credit cards.  Thought we were slick, because we have used these travel...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## rlgtict1

Add my $7k saved by rescinding a Grandview contact in November thanks to finding TUG.


----------



## Grammarhero

12/20 - Bluegreen - $13.1k








						Recission question
					

My wife and I recently signed up for the Bluegreen package last week, and today we decided to exit via the recission clause. We sent back all the material with the letter via express shipping (postal employee told her it was the same thing), and a smaller package for the book and bag. Should we...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

12/20 - Sheraton - $13k








						Help needed to cancel
					

We just purchased Sheraton Flex plan on Sunday 13th in Florida and want to properly cancel it within 10 day time frame. Do we need to mail anything else besides handwritten letter to the address in the contract?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

11/20 - Capital - $13k








						Capital Vacation
					

Question for the timeshare experts.  We just purchased 100,000 points with Capital Vacation for $13,000.  The reason we did is that they will give us 325,000 points for our two weeks ( 1 bedroom) in South Africa (Sudwala) and our one week (2 bedroom) at Fox hills in Mishicot WI.  Since RCI is...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

12/20 - Holiday Inn - $27k








						Holiday inn Club timeshare rescind
					

Was just in Gatlinburg TN and did the Holiday in Time Share club. They definitely do not give you enough time to think anything over or do any research. Of course they know if you walk out and don't purchase it then your chances of purchasing is slim to none. Since I was a holiday inn vip and in...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

updated....15.7m total!


----------



## dioxide45

1/2/2021 - Westgate - $10K








						Westgate Gatlinburg rescission help
					

Sorry if it’s been asked, there’s thousands of threads here and many are very helpful. I can’t find exactly what I’m looking for. I’m filing a rescission letter with westgate after signing with them 3 days ago. Does anyone have the address to send it too? I’m gonna comb through the cd they gave...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/21 - Hilton - $16k








						New members - did we make the right decision?
					

My wife and I purchased an HGV membership today. We purchased 3,400 points every other year (EOY) with a $700 MF for about $16k. We also received 10k bonus points with the purchase  After reading some consumer reports and forum posts, my wife and I are concerned that we made a bad decision.  Our...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45

2/27 Hilton - $21k









						So Glad I found TUG!!!!
					

Just purchased our first timeshare at HGVC Parc Soleil. We were getting 3,400 points annual for a 1 bedroom gold and paying almost $21,000 with a $1,200 MF. Luckily for me I found this group in time to rescind  my purchase. So thank you to everyone that commented on a thread giving advice. I do...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/21 - HIVC Orange Lake - $19k








						Please help!  Should I rescind?!
					

We are on a vacation at Orange Lake in Orlando and went to a timeshare presentation and ended up purchasing 100000 points after a 4 hr sales pitch that was supposed to be a hour and a half.  The points cost $19000 with maintenance fees of $880. We take a lot of vacations and it seemed like a...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/21 - Bluegreen - $19k








						Keep or Rescind?
					

We (maybe foolishly) bought into BG yesterday and I’m having a bit of buyers remorse. I feel like we could really make it work for our vacation needs but is it just going to be more hassle than what it’s worth?   We only got 8k points & became “charter members” or got the benefits of being a...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/21 - Sheraton - $10k








						Newbie. Wondering if I should rescind. Help appreciated!
					

Hi, new member here! Currently staying at Vistana Villages in Orlando and was invited to a presentation yesterday. Long story short, purchased Sheraton Flex deeded ownership w/25,800 star options/points annually starting in 2022 and a bonus of 50K points this year. Unlimited getaway weeks and...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/21 - Welk - $40k
Sold my Bluegreen in exchange for Welk Platinum yesterday, need help | Timeshare Users Group Online Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## TUGBrian

Grammarhero said:


> 2/21 - Sheraton - $10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newbie. Wondering if I should rescind. Help appreciated!
> 
> 
> Hi, new member here! Currently staying at Vistana Villages in Orlando and was invited to a presentation yesterday. Long story short, purchased Sheraton Flex deeded ownership w/25,800 star options/points annually starting in 2022 and a bonus of 50K points this year. Unlimited getaway weeks and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com



this was the 1100th confirmed rescission on the forums! 

also so close to 16 million!


----------



## Everett J Smith

Success Story- I brought 3 timeshares and as a result of my membership in TUB, I have saved $65,000 and I have 3 prime locations 2 with weeks and 1 with points.
Thanks, TUG
Everett


----------



## Grammarhero

2/21 - HGVC - $14k








						Rescission sample letter - HGVC FL
					

Hello Forum!  A brand new member here and very happy I found you (through the BBB reviews of HGVC).  I bought a T/S in Orlando from HGVC yesterday afternoon but woke up this morning thinking what a stupid thing I did shopping a product I know absolutely nothing about. And after reading here...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/21 - Westin - $13k








						Perks worth it
					

Just bought a Westin timeshare on Maui yesterday.  From reading this wonderful site it looks like I can and should rescind.  I did like some of the perks like lifetime gold elite status at Marriott hotels.  I was told if I buy a timeshare secondhand I don’t get thst perk plus I’d lose the other...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

2/21 - Sheraton - $22k








						New Vacation Club Owner with possible Buyer's Remorse.  Help appreciated!
					

Hi All,  New member to the TUG community and Vacation Club Owner.   This past week we purchased the Sheraton Flex Vacation and can really use your guidance and expertise on the offer we received.  We are not sure if we made the right decision. It was an emotional buy to be able to travel more...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/21 - Bluegreen - $16k








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

we searched, found this forum as well as others and wrote the letter that night.  Had the front desk print it in the morning and we sent it off certified.  They received it today. Now we wait.  There are two parts to a rescission. You have done all that is required. You sent your letter by...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

Grammarhero said:


> 3/21 - Bluegreen - $16k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
> 
> 
> we searched, found this forum as well as others and wrote the letter that night.  Had the front desk print it in the morning and we sent it off certified.  They received it today. Now we wait.  There are two parts to a rescission. You have done all that is required. You sent your letter by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com



this 16k bluegreen rescission puts us over $16 million dollars!  Incredible!


----------



## briking

saved $60k by rescinding Hyatt Residence Club Kaanapali.



briking said:


> Update here - I decided to cancel my purchase after a couple of days cooling off. Even if the prices from the developer now are less than when they opened the place, there are still much better deals to be had resale (sellmytimesharenow.com). Also, I'm taking a look at resale Marriott Lahaina and Napili Villas along with HRC resales. I'm actually wondering if anyone has been to the Marriott units and has anything to say about they compare to HRC? Understand if I need to post in a different thread.


----------



## Grammarhero

3/21 - WorldMark - $25k
3/10/21 posts on TUG Facebook page


----------



## TUGBrian

welk 18k (putting it here so i remember when i have time to update the 1st post)









						Another Newbie Asks: What Should I Buy?
					

Hello TUGers!   Rescinding a developer purchased package with the developer (Welk) as we speak, but still excited about the possibility of buying it resale. The more I read, the more I can see there's a lot I can learn from you smart people. Would you mind taking a peek below and offering your...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/21 - Westgate - $10k








						How to cancel Westgate resorts timeshare on time!!!!
					

I was recently on a vacation in Tennessee when we were offered a $150 value in ticket for an attraction for a 90 minute "tour" of the resort. Fast forward 6 hours later and I feel like they bullied us into buying a timeshare. After extensive research I've came to the conclusion that this was a...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

and already over 16.1million!


----------



## Grammarhero

3/21 - WorldMark $22k








						New owner rethinking my decision
					

Just bought in 12,000 credits for 22 grand. Now I’m home doing my own research and not liking the reviews. Also they said my credits could get me 2-3 weeks of vacation for a family of 4 and now I’m realizing that’s not true. I think I’m reading that you can cancel within 5 days and I’m still...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

3/29 - $24,033









						New mvc owner
					

Thanks for all the replies!   If I rescind tomorrow, where do I buy points legally while protecting myself from being screwed? Would I still be considered an owner?    Will these points be mine year after year?   Do the fees go up based on how many points are in my name?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

25K 









						This forum saved us!!!!
					

I am so thankful I ran across this group! My husband and I were almost pulled into the trap! We were pressured into buying after a 4 hour "90min" presentation at Westgate in FL on a Friday! They gave us the briefcase and a tablet and rolled out the red carpet. We were on a stay from Thurs-Sun. I...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

$8,995
Sapphire 









						Help, Help Please
					

No military for us. Just want to travel to different places. Guess that’s everyone’s goal and why it’s easy to sell too schmucks like me who want a good deal.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/21 - Westgate - $12k








						Timeshare presentations
					

I'm a Westgate vacation club member which is different than a timeshare owner. I've attended numerous presentations where they pressure you to buy and I've bought numerous times and cancelled within the legal time frame.   Just did it again. What I've noticed at all presentations at Westgate is...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

Grammarhero said:


> 4/21 - Westgate - $12k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeshare presentations
> 
> 
> I'm a Westgate vacation club member which is different than a timeshare owner. I've attended numerous presentations where they pressure you to buy and I've bought numerous times and cancelled within the legal time frame.   Just did it again. What I've noticed at all presentations at Westgate is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com



This put us over 16.2million!


----------



## CPNY

BG - 4/21 $18,225









						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

we searched, found this forum as well as others and wrote the letter that night.  Had the front desk print it in the morning and we sent it off certified.  They received it today. Now we wait.  There are two parts to a rescission. You have done all that is required. You sent your letter by...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/21 - WorldMark - $28k








						Just bought additional WM Credits! Should I exercise contract cancellation?
					

Yes It's true I got sucked into the sales presentation for additional 12,000 Worldmark credits for about $28,000 Then I went online to see greatly reduced credits from third parties. I have until Friday 4/23 to cancel the contract. Are third party credits a scam? Are they legit? A million...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/21 - Vacation Village - $10k








						Did I Cancel in Time?
					

I am trying to figure out if I have already exit my timeshare at Grandview at Las Vegas or need to hire an attorney. I purchased timeshare on Monday, March 8 and sent notice of cancellation on Thursday, March 11 with overnight delivery. The notice of cancellation was delivered on Friday, March...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/21 - BG - $32.6k








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

I just got rid of it. Lol  Buy resale!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/21 - HIVC - $11k








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

the state you signed the contract in dictates how long you have to legally rescind.  it ranges from 3 to 15 days, sadly back in feb is well past any legal rescission period.  So once you pass this date how do you get out




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

4/21 - Massanutten $12,500









						Just Bought At Massanutten and Having Second Thoughts...
					

Hello, just took advantage of the free trip at Massanutten. A friend of ours is an owner so we had an owner referral. We took the tour and ended up purchasing a unit. I started reading up more on timeshares and specifically Massanutten; I'm feeling like I can do better. We ended up getting week...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

16.3m now!

starting to get back into the swing of things with more rescissions in march and april!   still nowhere near what they were pre-covid, but still!

thanks to those of you who keep linking those here so we can track them!  Every owner who finds this post is likely to rescind directly because of your efforts!


----------



## Grammarhero

5/21 - Hyatt - $20k








						Anyone here with experience on Hyatt Residence Club - points system?
					

Hey everyone, I’m New to this group. Just closed on HRC and bought 1,100 points annually with a yearly maintenance fees of $1.3k for $20k with 2,000 bonus points.    A couple of questions... - biggest concern was the annual MF... but was told that if we don’t travel in that year, we don’t have...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/21 - HIVC - $8.9k








						Just Rescinded
					

I mailed my letter (registered return) yesterday.  I am well within my 10 day Florida window and I want to know what to expect from the company when they receive it? Harrassing calls, threating letters emails etc.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

5/21 - Wyndham - $20k








						New to Timeshares
					

Good Day -  New user here and thankful for all the information on the site.  We were recently sold a Wyndham points plan while at Bonnet Creek but thanks to TUG, we have rescinded.  I have seen the following survey on a couple of other posts, but didn't see the source of the survey for any other...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

5/21 - Spinnaker - $8.9k








						Just Rescinded
					

I mailed my letter (registered return) yesterday.  I am well within my 10 day Florida window and I want to know what to expect from the company when they receive it? Harrassing calls, threating letters emails etc.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

5/21 HGVC $9750









						HGVC Hawaii Cancellation Address
					

Hello! I’m new here and like many others, found this forum after purchasing retail from a HGVC sales presentation. In the package, HGVC provided a notice of cancellation with addresses and fax number. Yesterday I tried to fax the signed notice back to them, but of course the number was not...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

158,000 dollars back to owners in April 2021!


----------



## Grammarhero

5/21 - Hilton - $40k!
*








						Sent cancellation letter to Hilton, should I call?
					

So I sent a cancellation letter to Hilton within four days of signing. Cancellation was within the allotted 10 days and it says they have 20 days according to the contract to refund our money. I didn’t put too much in the letter other than me and my wife’s decision to cancel within the time...




					tugbbs.com
				



*


----------



## Grammarhero

5/21 - Bluegreen - $36.2k








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

I just got rid of it. Lol  Buy resale!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

5/21 - Hyatt - $14k








						Rescinding and USPS
					

On May 10, we purchased Hyatt points from the developer. Seven (7) days later we sent our recission letter & copy of purchase agreement, certified mail & First class to the Florida address listed in the purchase papers.  This was in a full size 9x11" manila envelope. Nine (9) days later we sent...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

5/21 - HICV - $20k


----------



## TUGBrian

was amused at one of the upfront fee exit companies ads claiming they cancelled xxx millions of dollars worth of timeshare "debt" in the past year etc...knowing full well they are factoring in the 20 to 50 years worth of maintenance fees that would have been paid by the owners themselves as part of their "refund".  creative marketing always makes me laugh in this industry because in most cases its usually very effective!

as an example, we have had what,  16 million in confirmed rescissions using accurate numbers, but noone ever bothered to factor in the (lets call it) 25 years worth of maint fee payments at an average of 1000/yr (i know the average is higher, but we are just using all fictional nonsense here anyway).

so, 1000x25 = $25000 saved per owner who rescinded here in this thread.  times 1127 owners who have confirmed rescission is another *28 million dollars* saved using industry marketing math!!!


----------



## Grammarhero

6/21 - Hilton - $29k








						Just bought HGV need guidance
					

Hi all,  I’ve read through several posts and articles on tugsbbs (great community and website btw, you all are awesome!!) so here is my situation:  bought hgv direct from developer. 5000 pts yearly at Sea world gold 1BR. Paid $29k in full. No mortgage. Got 20,000 bonus points and don’t have to...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

6/21 - Silver Lake - $18k
TUG fb (see attached)


----------



## TUGBrian

16.5million total confirmed dollars back in owners pockets!

and $177,750 worth of cancellations in May 2021 alone!


----------



## Grammarhero

6/21 - Exploria - $17k








						We don’t know what we’re doing
					

Wife and I just purchased from Exploria Resorts. The address is in the Poconos Mountain Villas, but we are given points every year to use either through other Exploria Resorts or through RCI. The system made sense, but I am very skeptical that the points will actually get us what we were told...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

7/21 - Diamond - $18k








						Trying to rescind
					

Hi All, We just signed a contract with Diamond and after doing more research we realized that what we thought we purchased was not what we got. We sent a letter this morning to rescind. However, we also requested “signature confirmation” on the letter. Will that be a problem? we also received a...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

7/21 - Solaz - $39k








						Just bought Solaz, should I keep it?
					

Nice place, love the pools...1 bedroom total about 39k, 30% down, the remaining amount is on a no credit check 0% finance for 24 months, MF will be about 1200 a year. we have until tomorrow to rescind...been doing a lot of research, but can't find much info on resale... it's a 25 RTU with a free...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

7/21 - VV - $9.9k








						Acquiring Hotels and Attractions with VV points
					

I just purchased a 4 bedroom bi-annual floating week with VV from the developer for $9940 or about that. What interested me in this is the program where I can supposedly use the points to get hotel, airbnb or bed and breakfast in any city.  We can also use points to entirely purchase cruises and...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

6/21 - VV - $5k








						Advice During Rescind Period - What to Look For?
					

Was in Las Vegas and went to one of the VV Grandview tours.  Ended up purchasing a TS at another location (VV Bonaventure - Weston, FL) because the price seemed adequate with the bonus weeks.  Never researched timeshares before other than they can be treacherous.  We purchased a 2 bedroom for...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

7/21 - MVC - $44k








						New MVC owner within 10 day cancellation window
					

Hello, we just got back from a stay at the Marriott Grande Ocean in Hilton Head where we made the commitment to join the MVC.  We purchased 4,000 points at retail on 6/18, so 3 days ago now.  We went into the presentation with plans to stay for the required 90 minutes and leave.  Turns out we...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

6/21 - Hilton - $13.4k
MarBrisa Good Deal or rescind | Timeshare Users Group Online Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## janetmejia11

I just bought a Hilton timeshare. I am writing a letter to rescind. We bought in Las Vegas but cancellation info has an Orlando address. Which one do I send it to?


----------



## Grammarhero

7/21 - Pueblo Bonito - $38k








						Pueblo Bonito - Fractional Ownership Contract for a Montecristo Villa
					

Hi Folks.  I somehow ended up signing a fractional ownership contract for a Villa in Montecristo ( Pueblo Bonito ) while I was at the resort and would now like to back out of the contract. I have sent a letter via registered mail to the concerned parties within the 5 day period as required by...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

janetmejia11 said:


> I just bought a Hilton timeshare. I am writing a letter to rescind. We bought in Las Vegas but cancellation info has an Orlando address. Which one do I send it to?


Send to the Orlando address.  Be sure whoever signed the TS contact also signs the rescission letter.  Mind sharing how much you’d save in rescission?


----------



## Grammarhero

7/21 - Diamond - $36.3k








						Purchased Diamond - Should we Rescind?!
					

Hi all! We have been diamond owners for the last 3 years. This is the first year we’ve used our ownership. We’ve taken 2 vacations and on this one we purchased or “upgraded” from term ownership to full ownership and purchased an additional 7,500 for $2.68 a point.  In addition, we added in club...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

7/21 - Westgate $12K









						Need to rescind Westgate
					

Hello all!  I'm one of those that got suckered into the sales pitch one morning on our vacation, and decided let's get a timeshare.  This was on Wednesday here in Florida, and we had home tonight, Saturday.  Looking through my paperwork, I am aware I have a 10 day period, but nothing stating on...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

7/21 - WorldMark - $6k
Rescind additional credits purchased from WorldMark by Wyndham | Timeshare Users Group Online Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

7/21 - Westin - $25k








						My Survey
					

We bought a Westin Flex plan (67.1K StarOptions for about $25K and $1550 VOI) but are still within our rescind period so trying to figure out whether to keep or not while exit is easy/painless.  1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

Delete.  Duplicate.


----------



## Grammarhero

7/21 - VV - $9k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

7/21 - Westgate - $40k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

7/21 - Westgate - $9k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

8/21 - Wyndham - $15k








						Canceling Wyndham contract
					

I am within my five day period and I’m overnighting a letter to Wyndham today to cancel my contract along with a copy of the contract. Anything else that I need or should do to make sure that this thing gets canceled? Anyone I should follow up with?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

@Grammarhero i feel like we need to create a new thread titled “coulda woulda shoulda listened when I had the chance” for all of the “guests” who didn’t listen to TUG members telling them to rescind lol. I’d love to hear those updates haha


----------



## TUGBrian

TUG has confirmed a fantastic *$286,200* in money back into Timeshare owners pockets in July 2021 alone, all by finding this forum in time to cancel their Timeshare purchase!

Closing in on 17 million total since we began tracking these confirmations!


----------



## pedro47

TUGBrian said:


> TUG has confirmed a fantastic *$286,200* in money back into Timeshare owners pockets in July 2021 alone, all by finding this forum in time to cancel their Timeshare purchase!
> 
> Closing in on 17 million total since we began tracking these confirmations!


Now that is outstanding IMHO.


----------



## TUGBrian

and using clever upfront fee scammer math, thats probably close to 4 million dollars in "cancelled" Timeshare maintenance fees factored over 20 years!


----------



## Grammarhero

8/21 - Bluegreen - $16k








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

what are the important documents that you mention?  The papers you signed to buy the timeshare points




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

8/21 - Solaz - $36k
TUG PM


----------



## CPNY

8/21 Grand 8    $62K









						What should I buy : [Ski in/out , Beachfront] or just Rent?
					

Hi Y'all! Just found this forum and also led me to rescind my first timeshare purchase in Breckenridge, CO :) Almost cost me 62k for a one bedroom! So looking at resale or just renting for now.  1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

8/21 $13K Vacation village RV Massanutten 









						I need help. I just purchased Regal Vistas at Massanutten and think I may have been misinformed
					

This was my first time at Massanutten and I love the resort. I thought I was offered a great deal and purchased week 46 for a 2 bedroom Regal Vista for $12,990.00 with yearly maintenance fee of $567. The purchase also included 1 bonus week with RCI worth 25,000 points and a gold card membership...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

8/21 - VV Massanutten- $8.2k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

8/21 - Capital - $14k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

8/21 - Wyndham - $20.5k
Rescinded Wyndham contract | Timeshare Users Group Online Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

8/21 - Marriott - $18.4k
New MVC Destination Points Owner - Cold feet? | Timeshare Users Group Online Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

8/21 - Vistana - $14.3k








						My survey -and just bought
					

1) Is there a vacation destination you wish to visit most of the time or on a regular basis? if so where?  Mexico or Caribbean  2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?  either is fine  3) What are your 5 top trade...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

TUGBrian said:


> and using clever upfront fee scammer math, thats probably close to 4 million dollars in "cancelled" Timeshare maintenance fees factored over 20 years!


Since May 2019, 84.3 percent of rescinders posted the rescinded amount.  Using this percentage, the actual savings amount is likely around $20 million.


----------



## Grammarhero

8/21 - Marriott - $13.7k








						MVCI Rescind
					

As I did my first MVCI recession a little over a week ago, do they send out a letter or acknowledgment of recession or just unwind the deal?  It seems like the destination points no longer appear in my owner account but I'm curious if there's a letter or something that will follow.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

8/21 - Vidanta - $21k








						Vidanta upgrade
					

Need help/info:  we recently(this morning) attended  an Update in Cabo  Which we generally avoid like the plague but we were interested in the option of no longer paying maintenance fees and assessments if we do not use our weeks yearly.  Background.  We purchased a 1 bedroom unit at the Grand...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

CPNY said:


> 8/21 $13K Vacation village RV Massanutten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help. I just purchased Regal Vistas at Massanutten and think I may have been misinformed
> 
> 
> This was my first time at Massanutten and I love the resort. I thought I was offered a great deal and purchased week 46 for a 2 bedroom Regal Vista for $12,990.00 with yearly maintenance fee of $567. The purchase also included 1 bonus week with RCI worth 25,000 points and a gold card membership...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com



and with this Massanutten rescission, we have now topped more than $17 MILLION dollars in confirmed cancellation money back in owners pockets!

amazing!!!


----------



## Grammarhero

9/21 - Wyndham - $18.8k








						Yesterday Bought 105k points + 2 PICs = VIP Bronze for $18,000.  Rescind? Or a reasonable deal?
					

I've read many extensive posts similar to newbies like me buying and the answer tends to be "rescind", which I am considering.  I realize that I can buy a resale and invest the saved money over time to pay for half the MF. I usually travel in High - not premium - season.  I have 2 South Africa...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/21 - Wyndham - $23k
Just converted our CWA to Deeded, was this a worthwhile update? | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

8/21 - HGVC - $36k
Want to rescind, but don't think I can send a certified letter on a Saturday - still at resort - best options? | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## pedro47

I will ask this question again..  is Saturday and Sunday and federal holidays counted as a business days. hours


----------



## TUGBrian

I do not believe "business days" includes weekends.  i believe the term used to include any days in the contract language would read "calendar days" or simply "days"


----------



## dioxide45

pedro47 said:


> I will ask this question again..  is Saturday and Sunday and federal holidays counted as a business days. hours


It isn't always based on business days. Different states have different requirements. Nolo has a good article listing the requirements for each state;





						Timeshare Cancellation Rights & Special Protections: 50-State Chart
					

Learn how long you have to cancel a timeshare contract and whether you get special protections in each of the 50 states, plus D.C.




					www.nolo.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/21 - Westgate - $10k
TUG FB


----------



## CPNY

9/21 - Wyndham $50K









						Rescinding contract
					

Hi everyone. Apologies for yet another post of "got sucked into buying timeshare at a presentation" sort. Just wanted to double check that we absolutely should rescind our contract: we bought 300k Wyndham points in Hawaii with 500k bonus points for around $50k, it comes with a bronze permanent...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

August Total rescission numbers:

*13 owners refunded a combined $288,000 dollars!*


----------



## pedro47

TUGBrian said:


> August Total rescission numbers:
> 
> *13 owners refunded a combined $288,000 dollars!*


Awesome


----------



## CPNY

10/21 HGVC $16.9k









						Another "Convince me to cancel my timeshare purchase" Thread
					

Like some of you, I recently stumbled upon this website when looking up information on timeshares after a presentation. I'm currently at a Hilton Grand Vacations hotel in Las Vegas and got suckered into purchasing a timeshare at a presentation yesterday. The purchase is a bit on the low end, but...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/21 - Marriott - $20k








						Have one enrolled week + some Destination points should I give up week and do all points? [MERGED]
					

We currently have 1 enrolled week in Gold 2bd/2Ba at Harbour Lake that is EOY which I always turn into Destination Points .   We also have Destination points we get every year.  We have the opportunity  to turn in our week and get every year points.  But we would stay in the same benefit...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/21 - HIVC - $8.8k
New timesharer Here | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

9/21 - Limitless - $4k








						LIMITLESS VACATIONS
					

Unless you get a full refund (unlikely after 14 days) - you might as well figure out how to use it. You only "owe" $ 796 more over 4 years . You also pay $ 299 x 2 for 2 more vacations ( I would assume these are back into Grand Mayan / likely between May and December)- a really good price...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

9/21 - Sheraton - $9k








						Which timeshare flex is right for me [Sheraton Flex]
					

Hi new member here, so I recently rescinded but I’m still interested, one of the sales agent said with the 9k package I think it was 30k points he said I could get any hotel under their brand 5 days 4 nights even if it’s Hawaii during peak season, it sounds too good to be true and a load of crap...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

$123,000 in confirmed money refunded to owners in September 2021!


----------



## Grammarhero

10/21 - VV Massanutten - $11k








						Just purchased at Massanutten - need urgent advice!
					

Hi  I am a first time timeshare owner and today I nervously signed on the dotted line to ‘own’ Woodstone Luxury (week 1) at Massanutten.  I am not entirely interested in coming to Massanutten again, but am owning this mostly for the points which I would like to use at other locations through...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

10/21 - Holiday Inn - $12k








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

the state you signed the contract in dictates how long you have to legally rescind.  it ranges from 3 to 15 days, sadly back in feb is well past any legal rescission period.  So once you pass this date how do you get out




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

10/21 - Wyndham - $13k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

10/21 - Villa Group - $10k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

10/21 - Vidanta - $45k!








						Did you buy your Vidanta TS for investment?
					

I would print the your case number and dated email and keep a paper copy as proof and then take a cell phone photo of the paper as back up.  Vidanta Member Service  - is reputable and will honour your rescinding of the upgrade / and full refund of any funds.  I am glad you found TUG in time...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

17.4million!


----------



## Grammarhero

11/21 - Westgate - $16k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

11/21 - Spinnaker - $5k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

11/21 - HGVC - $19.5k








						Help: Should we keep or rescind
					

We attended a presentation in Hilton Hawaiian Village with no intention to buy. But the sales guy was good and he sold us the following: Ocean Tower/ Studio / Platinum / 3400 points every other year/ $1000 HOA every other year. Cost: 15,600/ Bonus: 10,500 points (To be used in 2y 9m)  Later I...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

11/21 - HGVC - $40k








						Help-Should we rescind?
					

Hoping to get some feedback whether we should rescind our purchase. We are on vacation and attended the sales presentation at Hilton Hawaiian Village with no intention of buying. We currently own two HGVC timeshares that we purchased resale for approximately $3,000 for the two units. We were...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

11/21 - Diamond - $2.5k








						The Modern Honolulu sampler
					

So we paid $2500 for 15,000 sampler points. We were told this would give us 3-6 weeks worth of stays at the Modern in Honolulu and a few others. However reading this site I am thinking that 15000 points will barely get me one week right or maybe not even that?  should I try and rescind if I even...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

11/21 - Vistana - $59.2k








						Took a tour (Vistana Flex) and...
					

So I took a tour and succumbed to sales pressure (and apparently some lies) and made a purchase (which I will probably rescind)... BUT... I wanted the paperwork to take with me...  ABOUT ME:  TUG member since 2008, after I met Mr. Rogers at Vistana... (Thanks!!) I own 6 (resale) weeks at...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

10/26 - Vidanta - $56k








						Vidanta Deluxxe
					

This is my first time purchasing a timeshare / membership and need some advice.  I have been to Vidanta twice through purchasing members weeks or others exchanges, stayed in RM in Jungle Suite and this time in NV grand Luxxe tower 5. My husband and I really like the Vidanta resorts so we decided...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

10/21 - MVC - $33k
Rescinded MVC Contract Yesterday; TY TUG | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## TUGBrian

$216,000 saved by owners in confirmed rescissions for October 2021!

over 17.6m total now


----------



## Grammarhero

11/21 - Diamond - $17.5k








						Rescinding
					

Hi! Just wondering if anyone has been successful with rescinding a diamond resorts time share contract? My boyfriend and I were suckered into buying one yesterday and after reading all the reviews I have decided to rescind the contract. I see here Nevada law gives me 5 days to send them a letter...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

11/21 - Royal Holidays - $22.5k








						Help in advice to cancel a royal holidays vacation club contract
					

I looked at some posts  on tuggsbbs.com about timeshare contracts  and would like your advice on canceling a royal holidays vacation club contract we signed on November 27, 2021 at Punta Cana , Dominican Republic .  We agreed to pay 21,900 plus 600 USD legal fees with a first payment of 5,950...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

11/21 - Bluegreen - $18k








						[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen!
					

So thankful I found this website! We (stupidly) bought a bluegreen timeshare this past Saturday (10/30/2021), and by midnight that night were googling and regretting our decision. We ended up following OPs template and typing up a letter of rescission which we got notarized and sent out on...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

11/21 - Diamond - $28k








						Signed up Sunday, decided to rescind
					

So we were staying at Beach Club resort on Maui as guests of my wifes boss.  We got talked into the presentation and a few hours later we were Diamond Club owners.  The numbers seemed like a great deal during the presentation but afterwards as I started doing all the math in my head it didnt...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

17.7 million and counting!

$227,700 confirmed rescission dollars back in Timeshare owners pockets in November 2021 alone!


----------



## Grammarhero

12/21 - Wyndham - $17k








						Club Wyndham Timeshare
					

Hello everyone , I went ahead and purchased a time share yesterday and as many before me, have buyers remorse.  I did read over my contract and plan to rescind the offer and have the letter mailed certified tomorrow.  After doing research on here I see that I can get a much better deal for the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

11/21 Wyndham $19K









						What should I buy?
					

Hello! Found this forum after buying a Wyndham Bonnet Creek retail in November and successfully rescinding after some research. We loved the resort, loved the idea of timesharing. We are still interested in buying, but not sure which would be our best option. I know you guys collect the figures...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

december appears to be a slow month, only 1 rescission reported? 

hope that means a huge drop in purchases!


----------



## Grammarhero

12/21 - Marriott - $37.7k








						Hybrid Bundle: Keep or Rescind?
					

My wife and I are long-time single week owners with an enrolled week in the Marriott Destinations program. It is worth 2650 points.  This past weekend we purchased a hybrid bundle consisting of 2,500 points and a gold week at Grande Vista worth 2,150 points. This would get us to Executive level...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

12/21 - Marriott - $21.6k








						Just bought Marriott timesharing yesterday! [MERGED / Rescission]
					

I had a tour yesterday with Marriott vacation club sales person and bought 1500 points. When we got back to hotel I felt something was not right and I regretted buying the points! I want to rescind but I am still on vacation and will get back to home on the fifth. Will it be too late to rescind...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

12/21 - Wyndham - $19k








						[ 2015 ] Just purchased Wyndham Timeshare - Need to Rescind
					

Just thought I would let everyone know that our money was refunded from cards today  From time They received rescinding letter To  money returned was a total of 5 days.  Cards were cancelled.  Be encouraged to anyone who is waiting.  Again thanks TUG  Awesome. My recent process was a painless...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

12/21 - Hilton - $29k








						HGVC Rescission
					

Hello all,  I made the bad decision of signing a $29k contract for 5000 points for a 2BD at Andersen Ocean Club (HGVC). Presentation and sales pitch was on 12/27 (in Orlanda, FL) and the contract states I have 10 days to rescind. I had a bad feeling since the day after signing since I committed...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## pedro47

Grammarhero said:


> 12/21 - Wyndham - $19k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ 2015 ] Just purchased Wyndham Timeshare - Need to Rescind
> 
> 
> Just thought I would let everyone know that our money was refunded from cards today  From time They received rescinding letter To  money returned was a total of 5 days.  Cards were cancelled.  Be encouraged to anyone who is waiting.  Again thanks TUG  Awesome. My recent process was a painless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


I`m just very happy for your* Happy Ending. *


----------



## Grammarhero

1/22 - Hilton - $22k








						HGVC Rescission
					

Hello all,  I made the bad decision of signing a $29k contract for 5000 points for a 2BD at Andersen Ocean Club (HGVC). Presentation and sales pitch was on 12/27 (in Orlanda, FL) and the contract states I have 10 days to rescind. I had a bad feeling since the day after signing since I committed...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/22 - WorldMark - $21k
What did we do...? | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

1/22 - Bluegreen - $11k
[ 2018 ] rescinding bluegreen! | Page 14 | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

12/21 - Spinnaker- $45k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

12/21 - Marriott - $20k








						Just bought Marriott timesharing yesterday! [MERGED / Rescission]
					

I sent an email to MVCINEWPORTCOASTCONTRACTSTEAM@vacationclub.com with a copy of the first pages of the contract and i also found a notice of cancellation page. We signed that and sent a copy of that in the same email.  I also used an online fax tool to send a fax to the fax number mentioned in...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/22 - Wyndham - $42.9k








						[ 2015 ] Just purchased Wyndham Timeshare - Need to Rescind
					

Update: Thanks to everyone who provided much needed reassurance. I never did get a letter or email from them verifying they got my letter (unlike a few people who posted here on the previous pages), however, they backed out the deposit we'd put on the Wyndham card on 12/16, and they received my...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/22 - Wyndham - $19k








						[ 2019 ] Instructions on cancelling your recent Wyndham timeshare purchase
					

Assuming that Nevada law governs this purchase, you should follow what it says in that law.  Your act to rescind the contract is what has to be within the time limit.  The law you cite reads like it is calendar days, so if it were me I would follow that and send the rescission notice (signed by...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/22 - unknown - $23k








						Rescinding timeshare contract
					

I have decided to rescind my contract with a large timeshare company. I am within the given period and have found the address that I need to send my letter to. I will be sending the letter via certified mail tomorrow (again, within the provided window to back out of the contract). I found an...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

Grammarhero said:


> 12/21 - Marriott - $20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought Marriott timesharing yesterday! [MERGED / Rescission]
> 
> 
> I sent an email to MVCINEWPORTCOASTCONTRACTSTEAM@vacationclub.com with a copy of the first pages of the contract and i also found a notice of cancellation page. We signed that and sent a copy of that in the same email.  I also used an online fax tool to send a fax to the fax number mentioned in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


this was the 1200th confirmed rescission on the TUG forums!  Congratulations!


----------



## TUGBrian

Grammarhero said:


> 1/22 - Wyndham - $42.9k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ 2015 ] Just purchased Wyndham Timeshare - Need to Rescind
> 
> 
> Update: Thanks to everyone who provided much needed reassurance. I never did get a letter or email from them verifying they got my letter (unlike a few people who posted here on the previous pages), however, they backed out the deposit we'd put on the Wyndham card on 12/16, and they received my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com



with this rescission we topped 18 million dollars in confirmed money back in owners pockets just by finding TUG!


----------



## Grammarhero

1/22 - Sheraton - $60k








						Cancellation of Timeshare purchase
					

I am really glad I found this website. My husband and I were at Vistana Villages on an encore package. Basically the sales rep made it sound like our current product was going to be useless in the coming years. So we upgraded our 67,100 options on our current package to 162,000 options with the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/22 - Vidanta - $10k








						Stressing !! Advise needed
					

Went to vidanta presentation pressure gave in signed.   Happen today - I’m literally sick.   I immediately disputed the credit card charge — will that work.  Any other steps I need to take !!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/22 - Massanuetten - $14k








						On the fence
					

This is a long one. I both apologize for the length and thank you for your time and advice in advance.  I broke this up into parts so people who are tired of reading the same story can skip it and get to the questions.   Long Story Portion:  My wife and I received a few free stays and a $250...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

1/22 - Massanuetten- $10k








						Did I make a mistake?
					

I just purchased a TS at Massanutten Resorts.  I purchased a one bedroom, with 2 weeks yearly. One for week one and one floating. I also got the Gold Cards.  I paid $10000. With a yearly MF of $425.  I fully intend to use the resort. I went knowing they were going to try to sell me something and...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/22 - Welk - $20k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

1/22 - Westgate - $12k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

2/22 - Wyndham - $20k
Cancel timeshare question [Wyndham] | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

2/22 - Sheraton - $14k
Bad upgrade? Vistana Kaanapali Maui (296K StarOptions or 480K points) -> Sheraton Flex (261K StarOptions or 407K points) for $14K | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

2/22 - Club Regina - $5.7k








						Help ! Club Regina Los Cabos
					

I just did something I promise myself I would never do which is by a timeshare. Four days ago I bought a timeshare a Club Regina in Los Cabos. Includes three weeks with upgrade to one bedroom as a majestic member. The total cost was 5700 which included the base of 4999 closing cost of 500 and...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/22 - Sheraton - $14k








						CLOSED: Thread Dedicated to the Upcoming/Anticipated Integration of Vistana & Marriott Ownerships (Marriott Link + Vistana Discussion)
					

Over in the Marriott forum, multiple people are reporting that the announcement of the new changes/overlay system/whatever will be announced on 3/14 and will become effective in late June.  As always, I'll believe it when I read it in a communication from MVW, but that's sounding more plausible.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

3/22 Vidanta - $28K









						Just purchased a Vidanta “Travel Club” membership and wanna know how bad my deal is?
					

So yesterday I got the long presentation like everyone else in this forum seems to have gotten. They sold me 1bd room Imperial Jungle Aqua 2ba 1wk, 2 paramount weeks, 2 vida weeks, 1 bonus week, free membership to sfx, free membership to club freedom for a year then reup every year for $495, and...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Aanders242

3/29 - Thank you so much!!! I found this site on our way home from Gatlinburg / Smoky Mountain HIVC. After 7 hours into a 2 hour presentation, we caved and bought. Kind of made sense with the amount of sports travel we do.. until I started wondering if $18k was overboard for 75k points plus 75k bonus points Year 1 and $2k in fees yearly for the rest of our lives. SO GRATEFUL for all of the amazing advice on here. Got everything mailed Monday 3/21 to cancel after remembering so many red flags and reading through forums on here. Today we got our refund and a letter from HIVC acknowledging our cancellation.


----------



## Iggyearl

Congratulations on your decision to save $18,000.  If you want to buy a timeshare in the future, continue with Tug and study your options.  There is a huge resale market that you can take advantage of.  If you are traveling to sports events, you may want to calculate whether timeshare is proper for you.  Good reservations in good locations usually book-up months in advance.  Timeshare is not effective for last minute travel.  Study the systems and try renting from owners.  Then make an informed decision.


----------



## Aanders242

Iggyearl said:


> Congratulations on your decision to save $18,000.  If you want to buy a timeshare in the future, continue with Tug and study your options.  There is a huge resale market that you can take advantage of.  If you are traveling to sports events, you may want to calculate whether timeshare is proper for you.  Good reservations in good locations usually book-up months in advance.  Timeshare is not effective for last minute travel.  Study the systems and try renting from owners.  Then make an informed decision.


Thank you, I’m absolutely taking this advice to heart. We definitely should have done our research before.. but will definitely be doing research here going forward. I’m just so thankful we found this in time. I can definitely see booking in advance further in the future but for sports we have weeks notice, sometimes months but booking out a year + is just not doable with 2 kids in travel sports. I love the idea of renting from owners first and getting a better understanding before taking the next step in a few years.


----------



## Grammarhero

3/22 - Welk - $20k
TUG FB


----------



## Grammarhero

3/22 - Marriott - $21.5k
Rescinding MVC Points Purchase | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

3/22 - Hilton - $30k!
HGVC Rescission and Credit Card Cancellation | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

3/22 - Westin - $18k








						Canceling my Contract
					

Hi All,  Please help! I think I have until tomorrow to cancel my contract for 81,000 staroptions just purchased as part of the FLEX program in Maui at the Westin. I already own 67,100 options bought from the developer back in 2007 so adding the 81,000 options gave me a 2 bedroom EOY and exactly...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/22 - Wyndham - $17k








						Latest SVC to Wyndam offer
					

We own(ed) 6000 points in the Hawaii Club with SVC. Evidently Wyndam has been trying to reach us for some time. As we have been moving a lot since 2014 and live in Hawaii, we had been banking points and reselling time. So no owner updates.  The last stay we were in a hurry as the tried to talk...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/22 - Sheraton - $17k








						CLOSED: Thread Dedicated to the Upcoming/Anticipated Integration of Vistana & Marriott Ownerships (Marriott Link + Vistana Discussion)
					

I’m interested in what the levels will be, as there are some 3* that would transfer to Executive even at 32:1 which could Really be beneficial to that group of owners.  That could be me, as I'm 3*, but own at SVR, so will likely be a corner case with a pretty high conversion ratio.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/22 - Marriott - $19.4k








						DC Points at $12.9/point
					

Went to a sales presentation and was offered $12.9/ point for a 1500 points package including all the discount.  Also free 3000 DCPs as a one time offering, and 220K Bonvoy points for signing up the AmEx card. I have a platinum Canyon Villas week (direct purchase prior to 2010) so that will be...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

3/22 - Hilton - $15k








						Cancelling HGVC During Rescission Period
					

Hello All,  My partner and I are four days out from signing a contract on our HGVC timeshare and are already experiencing buyers' remorse. We got sold on the idea via a bunch of "bonus points" that seemed like a great deal, but after thinking it through and researching the resale market, the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

4/22 Westgate $26K









						Just got receipt from cancel letter to Westgate Resorts from USPS, what now?
					

First time poster, thanks to TUG for helping me figure out how to fix the mistake I made last Wednesday. We sent a notarized Notice to Cancel to Westgate on the 1st and they received it this morning. We also dropped off the Owners kit and tablet at there Support building where the letter had to...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/22 - Welk - $21k








						Rescinded my newly bought WELKS Timeshare
					

Hello,  We recently went a second time to Welks Northstar Lake Tahoe last Sunday-Wed and decided to attend a presentation not only for the free stuff but I was also genuinely curious as to how I can save money buy "investing" on a timeshare. I recently decided that it's time I spend a little...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

big dump there, thank you Grammarhero!

right at $18.5 million refunded!  

_(and $30 million more worth of annual maintenance fees avoided...shout out to all those scam exit companies who use this made up figure to inflate their press releases!)_


----------



## Grammarhero

4/22 - Mexico H1 - $12k








						Recently Bought Timeshare - Help Rescinding - Need Advice
					

Yesterday we purchased a timeshare through H10 Premium and are wanting to rescind. We made the purchase yesterday so we are still in the five day window.   We went to talk with the salesperson to let them know we wanted to rescind per our contract. The boss man came over and gave us the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/22 - Bluegreen - $37k








						Rescind or keep?
					

OK, I know this has been discussed numerous times and my brain hurts just going through previous posts to see if it lines up with my current situation. We were at Big Cedar through Bluegreen and bought a silver membership, 20k annual points for 37k. We have until tomorrow to rescind. We do quite...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

4/22 - Wyndham $16.5K









						Timeshare Purchase mistake
					

Hi,  I've been reading the forum..  I am ready to get sick. I signed up for a Wyndham timeshare 2 days ago.  I am trying to figure who I sent my certified letter to. I see a Las Vegas address in the post it section but I cant find anything about that address for certified mail on my documents...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

5/22 - Wyndham - $71k








						Wyndham Bali Hai Purchase ?
					

Hello all,  The weather here in HI influenced me to purchase Wyndham Bali Hai timeshare, but I am thinking that I have overpaid for it. I still have a few days to consider before sending my rescission letter.  Question about resale for Bali Hai 1. Will I still be able to trade in the Club...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

5/22 - VV Massanuetten - $7k








						New to timeshare. Is it worth it?
					

Hello all, I live in VA and just got back from Massanutten like a lot of people I have seen. The offer I got was $11000 of a 2Bed/2Bath previously owned timeshare. They also added a second week for “free” as well as a free lifetime Gold Card with no annual fees on the Gold Card.  They said the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/22 - Flamingos Mexico - $18.5k








						Another villa group preferred access member buyers regret
					

Well, I wouldn’t say it’s fully buyers regret. It’s more of reading everything online that’s painting my recent purchase in a negative light that is making me worry.  like many of you all we got suckered into free excursions for a presentation. We went into this fully not expecting to buy...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/22 - Marriott - $15k








						Valuation help for a possible Marriott resale
					

Hi all! I am considering purchasing a family friend's Marriott timeshare and wanted to understand a few things first.  There are 2 separate timeshares in the account: 1) Is a week at Marriott’s Grande Vista in Orlando. 2 Bedroom + 2 Bath. Season: Platinum It says “Enrolled” (I believe this means...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/22 - Hilton - $9.7k








						New hgv  Max member
					

Went to presentation 4/19/22 and got the Hawaii collection that was  from diamond resorts. Paid $9700 for 5500 points every odd year. $900 maintenance. Don’t know if I made a good purchase? I’m still within the 7 days to decide..




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/22 - $20k - Westin
Owner Update + Westin Flex Purchase = Confused! | Timeshare Users Group Discussion Forums (tugbbs.com)


----------



## Grammarhero

4/22 - Marriott - $20k








						"soft launch" Marriott Vacation Club integrating with Sheraton FLEX [I bought Sheraton Flex]
					

I had a presentation at Sheraton Broadway Plantation yesterday. It was the worst presentation I had ever been too. Lots of mis truths and outright lies….rescind your purchase.  SBP is perhaps one of the worst presentations we have had with Vistana.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/22 - Sheraton - $26k








						Sheraton Flex - newbie resale questions
					

Hi all!  I'm a newbie and need some advice.  We bought Sheraton Flex at Steamboat Springs and are going to be rescinding tomorrow (we bought for $26k: 67,100 options, they gave us 134,2000 options to be used in the first two years, and 6 certs to buy 330,000 Bonvoy points for about $2,200 each)...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/22 - Holiday Inn - $25k








						Rescind?
					

Hey all, I have until midnight tonight to rescind my new retail at Kohala Suites.  We have two Blvd resales worth 16,000 (new points) gold points and Tuscany retail at 8,000 gold points.  When we went to the "owners" meeting, they offered us $45k for the two Blvds (we paid $6k) toward a 2...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

4/22 - Holiday Inn - $10k
TUG FB


----------



## TUGBrian

incredible update, just under 18.8million!


an absolutely staggering $256,000 in confirmed rescissions/refunds in April 2022 alone!


----------



## CPNY

6/22 Vistana $16K









						Recent westin lagunamar direct purchase
					

We recently bought our first timeshare directly from westin lagunamar. We primarily decided to buy because we like the property, but also would like to explore other vacation options in the westin / marriot vacation club network and do not have a lot of time to optimize for the best value. We...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

7/22 Wastegate $7K









						UPDATE:  Rescission Period??
					

UPDATE:  I didn't find anything in the folder but, I did find all the contradictory information in the Purchase Agreement.  I sent the following letter today, overnight USPS.  Today was day 5.  I think I covered all of my bases.  Thank you for everyone's feedback!  (Florida vs NV, Seller's...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

7/22 Hilton $18.2K









						Thankful I found this!
					

I went to the sales pitch yesterday in Vegas and thought I had a great deal and then found this group! Do I just need to complete the Notice of Cancellation form or do I also need to write a letter saying I want to cancel?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

over 18.8 million with these last 3!  thank you!

slow last few months for rescissions, ill have to dig thru some threads to see if we had some more!   so close to 19 million!


----------



## TUGBrian

hicv 18k









						Cancelling within the cancellation period….HELP!!!
					

I hope I’m doing this right, and apologize if not. I’m new to the site. In a similar situation I’ve read many of you were in over the past few years. Serious regret set in the very night we purchased from the resort so I immediately started researching and came across this thread. I can’t thank...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

6/22 Vistana $20K









						Is this a good deal?
					

Here is the chart which I just downloaded from Vistana site. As you can see, 57,100 options, doesn't get you very many days at prime times after you use up your bonus options.  RESCIIND.  @DeniseM, could you please fix link up in the stickies.  I saw a link for chart in the VSN info sticky...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

only 127k away from 19 million!

probably have that hidden somewhere in here!


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> only 127k away from 19 million!
> 
> probably have that hidden somewhere in here!


It seemed nothing was reported for May and only 2 for June? I’ll have to Comb through


----------



## TUGBrian

7/22 - 30k - hgvc









						Questions about rescinding HGVC contract
					

We just bought the "HGVMax" product from HGVC today. The purchase was made in AZ where there is a 10-day rescission period. For us, cost was not too much of a barrier, and we did value the flexibility of the full membership. However, what I was not expecting was for my mother-in-law to literally...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

7/22 - 51k - Holiday Inn








						Rescinding HICV
					

Sending this form is enough via certified mail or should I include a hand written letter also?     Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

7/22 - 8k vidanta









						Cancel timeshare
					

Hello, I paid in full for $8k and signed a application/contract of 5 weeks 5 year package with VIDA vacations/Limitless Vacation at the Vidanta Riviera Maya. Saw many reviews online and regret my purchase. I saw i can rescind this within 5 days but don't know which of the companys to email. I'm...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

38k away from 19m!


----------



## TUGBrian

7/22 - HGVC - $18,200








						Thankful I found this!
					

I went to the sales pitch yesterday in Vegas and thought I had a great deal and then found this group! Do I just need to complete the Notice of Cancellation form or do I also need to write a letter saying I want to cancel?




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

8/22 - HGVC - $15k








						Newbie here to the HGVC program (bought at presentation and had a few questions for owners)
					

Greetings all!   So, we had an "encore VIP" return package that we used and attended the sales pitch.   We own EOY at Marriott already and figured that if we buy anything else ever, we'd get a different company to expand portfolio access.  Just trying to gather some opinions on what we purchased...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

8/22 - Wyndham - $20k









						Deeded owner vs points?
					

Hi guys! This forum is amazing! Thank you to everyone offering advice to those of us less knowledgeable. I’m a deeded owner at Kona Coast resort to for the past 20+ years.My mom dad and I purchased in 1996 and I’m the only one left now.  I finally gave into the pressure of trading in my deed for...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

and ironic that a wyndham ownership rescission puts us over 19 million total!


----------



## CPNY

8/22 HIVC $8.8K 

post#146








						[ 2017 ] Need Help Rescinding Holiday Inn Club Vacations Time Share
					

the state you signed the contract in dictates how long you have to legally rescind.  it ranges from 3 to 15 days, sadly back in feb is well past any legal rescission period.  So once you pass this date how do you get out




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

8/22 - bluegreen - 14k








						Help!
					

My husband and I signed a timeshare with BlueGreen vacations and once we got out of the presentation and read how many points we got for our $14000 we sent back in the paperwork to rescind our offer. Our money has been returned. Close call!  I like the idea of a timeshare and I am glad I found...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

8/22 - sapphire - $6k








						Sapphire resorts
					

I bought a sapphire resorts timeshare 11,000 points a year which they said that it equates to 2 weeks of staying at a resort when they sold it to me but when I called today the guy on the phone made it sound like I'd be lucky to get a week. Me and my wife travel once a year and we have 1 day...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

8/22 - wyndham $3500








						Another Wyndham Discovery Rescission for the Books
					

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this forum, I won’t be paying $3,524 for a Wyndham Discovery membership. I sent in my rescission letter to the Wyndham Rescission Department in Las Vegas, Nevada. I checked the USPS tracking today and an individual picked up the package (with the letter and...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

9/22 Vistana $14K 









						Owner presentation help!!!
					

Hi everyone - we live in Northern Ireland are just back from stay in Vistana Villages Orlando.  We have a biennial even ownership with Sheraton FLex which we picked up in Myrtle Beach a while back - we currently get 148100 star options every even year.  We endured several hours of a pitch and...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

9/22 - hgvc - 20k








						About to rescind…so what do I lose with a resale purchase
					

So yes I got suckered into a 5,400 points for 20k with a bunch of bonus points and some high giving and congratulations all around. Cold facts the following morning on here tells me that was a bad deal, so I’m responding tomorrow.  I do want into HGVC though.  So what do I not get witha resale...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

9/22 - HGVC - $94,000








						Ocean Oak Rescinded and Resale
					

Good evening! I wanted to start by saying thanks to all those who post on here. My family recently finished our second stay at Ocean Oak on HHI by paying rack rate through Hilton direct. We got invited for a sales presentation (since we had stayed two weeks and have two more book for 2023...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

9/22 - hyatt - 30k









						Hyatt Residence Clu
					

HI everyone, I’m new to this group. My wife and I just closed on a Hyatt Residence Club membership. We bought HRC 1,500 points annually with yearly maintenance fees of $1,400 for $29,000 with 3,000 bonus points.  Although we like to travel to different resorts throughout the year and have...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

8/22 - wyndham - $19k









						Sent Rescission letter to wrong address
					

Good day,  So I recently was tricked into buying a timeshare when I was in TN on a vacation and had second thoughts the night after I bought so I decided to send a rescission letter. I tried looking for the cancellation policy on my contract but was not able to find it. I was confused on what...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

9/22 - $31k - hgvc








						New member, looking forward to learning more
					

My wife and I recently spent a few days in Orlando for our wedding anniversary. She signed us up for a presentation at Parc Soleil. Had no intentions of purchasing a timeshare, but the concept was appealing and we walked out with a contract for 2 BR @ Tuscany Village / 8,000 points for $31k. I...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

up to 19.25million!


----------



## TUGBrian

9/22 - hicv - 21k








						Rescinding HICV Timeshare
					

Grateful that I found TUG! My husband and I attended a timeshare presentation on Sept. 13 at the Smokey Mountain HICV in Gatlinburg. We purchased 100K points for US$21K and made a deposit of US $8K+. After stumbling with TUG and reading through all the posts about resale timeshares and that we...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

9/22 - wyndham - $16.8k








						Help - Grand Desert
					

Went to a presentation Sunday with my mom. She already owned points in CWA. Salesperson said if she bought points deeded at the Grand Desert (CWP?) all her points would now be usable in a new program with cheaper redemption amounts—example, he states weeks for most places would now only cost...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

10/22 - Marriott - $50k









						Just signed a contract - have I been cheated?
					

Fortunately I'm within the 10 day window.  It's the same story as a lot of others here I've read - I'm vacationing in Maui, got dragged into a sales pitch along with the wife. We ended up signing a contract.  We ended up purchasing one of the new Marriott Vacation Club Destination Point packages...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

11/22 - hgvc - 38k








						Rescinded HGVC!
					

We went to a HGVC sales presentation on 11/19 in Las Vegas and saw the "value" of us of purchasing an 8k property for $38,900.  After doing a little research that night I realized we could get the same thing for less than 10% of the price, so as soon as we got home on 11/22, we sent the rescind...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero

12/20 - Wyndham - $20k








						[ 2019 ] Instructions on cancelling your recent Wyndham timeshare purchase
					

Can anyone please tell me if this letter that I sent is good enough statement of me telling them that I want to rescind the contract ?   Name of timeshare plan: Club Wyndham Access Vacation Ownership Plan  Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc    Email Dated October 24, 2022  Attn: Wyndham consumer...




					tugbbs.com
				



Taking parental leave next week, so my long awaited updates will resume next week!


----------



## TUGBrian

up to 19.4m as of this last post!

not sure how many have been missed without Grammarhero on the prowl though =)


----------



## TheHolleys87

Grammarhero said:


> 12/20 - Wyndham - $20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ 2019 ] Instructions on cancelling your recent Wyndham timeshare purchase
> 
> 
> Can anyone please tell me if this letter that I sent is good enough statement of me telling them that I want to rescind the contract ?   Name of timeshare plan: Club Wyndham Access Vacation Ownership Plan  Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc    Email Dated October 24, 2022  Attn: Wyndham consumer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking parental leave next week, so my long awaited updates will resume next week!


Congratulations on qualifying for parental leave!


----------



## CPNY

12/23 HGVC Post #3 HGVC 11.9K









						Rescinded HICV
					

Bought 35,000 points on 12/10/22 for $8250.  Regretted few hours later.  Found tugbbs and learned of resale, recind templates, and lots of posts from others.  THANK YOU!!!  Sent rescind letter (cert. mail/receipt) on 12/13 (didn't get back from vacation until late 12/12).  Now waiting for...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

12/22 Vidanta $45K









						Should I cancel move from Marriott vacation club to Vidanta.
					

I was visiting Nuevo Vallarta Vidanta and was given the following deal:  Upgrade (edited to say downgraded) from Marriott Vacation Club which had 7100 points to Vidanta partial deal for $45000 + signing over my Marriottt Vacation club timeshare to Vidanta. It gives me 2 weeks of Vidanta and 2...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

CPNY said:


> 12/22 Vidanta $45K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I cancel move from Marriott vacation club to Vidanta.
> 
> 
> I was visiting Nuevo Vallarta Vidanta and was given the following deal:  Upgrade (edited to say downgraded) from Marriott Vacation Club which had 7100 points to Vidanta partial deal for $45000 + signing over my Marriottt Vacation club timeshare to Vidanta. It gives me 2 weeks of Vidanta and 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


PLUS the value of their mvci points!  unbelievable!


----------



## CPNY

12/22 16K HGVC 









						New purchase, should i cancel?
					

I purchased a HGV package here in Hawaii and I have 6 days to cancel it. It was about 16k with $908 yearly in fees. I get 5400 points bi annually.   I was mostly interested in the cash rates to travel last minute around the world. But upon reading reviews, availability seemed to have been a...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian

12/22 - bluegreen - 12k








						Parents just bought a $12k timeshare of 8k Bluegreen points
					

Perhaps a look at the numerous Bluegreen groups on Facebook of people trying to give theirs away, or complaining would help.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

TUGBrian said:


> 12/22 - bluegreen - 12k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents just bought a $12k timeshare of 8k Bluegreen points
> 
> 
> Perhaps a look at the numerous Bluegreen groups on Facebook of people trying to give theirs away, or complaining would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


So glad this one worked, out! It looked like it wasn’t going to happen, so happy for their folks


----------



## TUGBrian

1/23 - westin - $25k









						Need advice regarding a developer purchase at WKV
					

Dear Tuggers,  Need an advice regarding whether to rescind a developer purchase I made earlier this week during an owner update session at WKV. Haven’t made a purchase in more than 10 years – my prior purchases (HBR 3BR platinum and SVV 2 BR platinum were via resale though I repatriated them...




					tugbbs.com
				





first rescission of the new year!


----------



## CPNY

1/23 Hilton - $18K









						Help-New Purchase-Should I cancel/how?
					

Hi all  After 6.5 hours of pitch, Hilton team convinced me in to buying a $18000 timeshare at kings land Hawaii. I get 5440 points a year for a MF of about $1700 but I got  18k hgvc  points for signing up and another  200k Hilton honors points for signing up and using an Amex card to pay   Is...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## CPNY

11/22 Hilton $15.6K
This one was rescinded back in November but wasn’t posted until today. This would have been another silent TUG rescission. 









						HGVC Rescission
					

Hello all,  New member to TUG and first post to the forum. I signed up for a timeshare with HGVC in Las Vegas for a Las Palmeras property. The deal was 5440 ClubPoints every other year for a total of $15,600. I put down a down payment of $2332.83 on my Hilton Aspire Card. I made the deal on 13...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RobTheBub

Let me contribute one from myself, will happen tomorrow, Marriott $35k. Good to be here.


----------

